# ¿Dónde conseguir gabinetes y componentes en Bahía Blanca?



## Cacho (Jul 6, 2010)

> Este tema fue desprendido de otro y este post responde a una consulta de aquel original.



Surca (Zapiola pasando Guatemala) hace unos excelentes, pero caros como el qué más. Te los pueden entregar perfectamente pintados, agujereados y ajustados al milímetro. Pero insisto: Caros como la peste.

Las zinguerías (hay una máso menos barata en Mitre como al 400, mano derecha) te pueden hacer cosas simples por poca plata, y las metalurgias en general, las que hacen corte y plegado, te cobran algo de 15 pesos por kilo cortado y plegado.
El jueves tengo que ir a buscar uno que encargué a una que me recomendaron. Después de eso puedo opinar con conocimiento de causa 

Saludos


----------



## Introtuning (Jul 6, 2010)

Gracias Mnicolau por sacarme la duda.
Cacho no me di cuenta que eras de bahia,la verdad aberigue en un par de lugares que me vendían los gabinetes  ya armados en distintas medidas,pero era en casas de electricidad.Como me pasaron una barbaridad pensé en armarlo y esta quedando muy bien y prolijo,Y ademas reciclo algo que esta para la basura. 
Pero no me avive de ir a una metalúrgica o estampadora.Voy a ir a la que esta acá cerca de casa para sacarme la duda,porque necesito uno para una amplificador estéreo que tengo en proceso.
Ya que sos de por acá,donde me recomendas que compre los insumos de electrónica???
Porque yo siempre fui a AUDIMAX porque son piolas para atenderte pero no siempre tienen lo que busco y tengo que esperar a que me traigan algunas cosas.Ahora estoy esperando 3 lm3914 hace dos semanas.
Donde me mandarías a comprar???
Desde ya gracias.


----------



## mariano22 (Jul 6, 2010)

che introtuning yo cuando suelo ir para esa ciudad, voy para radio colonia para cosas simples (en roca antes de estomba) o Tecnomundo (zelarrayan despues de juan molina). Si son cosas mas sofisticadas en Audimax (ultimo este, ya que suele ser un poco caro comprarado al resto ademas que de chico he recibido una atencion pésima). Pero hay de todo un poco. hay otro tambien en maqrtiniano rodriguez 840 pero nunca fui.

Un saludo!


----------



## Introtuning (Jul 6, 2010)

Gracias mariano,En audimax es cierto que es un poco mas caro,Pero si vas trata que te atienda una tipo de 40 de lentes porque los dos mas jóvenes son unos malaondas y el mas mayor de los 4 que están siempre te da cualquier cosa.El que  yo te digo tiene alrededor de 40 y usa lentes acordate es piolisima y te orienta cuando andas perdido.
En el de zelarrayan e ido pero una vez cuando les pedi un led de un color medio turquesa(les dije asi porque no sabia el nombre) me dijo con cara de sobrador y riendose "siam se llama, siam",me agarre una bronca y no fui mas,No es muy cortes de su parte burlarse cuando alguien no save el nombre exacto de una cosa no???
Y el de Martín rodriguez no lo conocía así que me voy a pegar una vuelta.
Gracias denuevo mariano


Pd: se escribe "siam"


----------



## Cacho (Jul 6, 2010)

Ahí Mariano te pasó los tres lugares que "necesitás" recorrer.

Tecnomundo, de a ratos, te puede servir para comprar de todo y a un precio razonable. Sólo que pasa bastante tiempo entre entregas de mercadería, así que si no los agarrás medio frescos de stock pueden no tener resistencias de carbón, 1/4W de 3k3. Y no estoy exagerando: Me pasó.

De ahí te vas a M&B, en Rodriguez antes de Santo Domingo (la cortada antes de Urquiza), mano izquierda. Buen surtido y un poco (poco) más caro que Tecnomundo. Comprás lo que te faltó.

Y de ahí a Audimax/Radio Colonia. El primero puede tener un surtido grande, pero es más caro. Radio Colonia puede tener cosas guardadas en los cajones y darte una grata sorpresa. Pero no es frecuente.

Saludos


Edit: Es "Cian" o "Cyan", en inglés. Vi tu post después de publicar este.



Introtuning dijo:


> ...que te atienda *una* tipo de 40 de lentes  porque los dos mas jóvenes son unos malaondas...


Es que no los conocés 
Y *el* de 40 también atiende bien .


Introtuning dijo:


> ...y el mas mayor de los 4  que están siempre te da cualquier cosa.


Ese es Arnold. Te recomiendo escucharlo porque no es ningún gil... Lo que servía con las válvulas, sirve con los transistores.


Introtuning dijo:


> ...me dijo con  cara de sobrador y riendose...


Ese debe ser Marcos (pelo negro, medio enrulado). No es sobrador, sólo es el tono


----------



## Introtuning (Jul 6, 2010)

En audimax el mas mayor me atiende re bien pero me paso barias veces que por no mirar lo que me dio despues me encuentro con que tengo que volver a cambiar varias cosas,error mio también por no revisar.Lo que no quiere decir que no sepa al contrario es mucho mas que seguro que sabe 10mil veces mas que yo,
Y el mas joven que se peina a la moda no le gusta cuando voy con listas muy largas o con cosas espesificas como receptores infrarrojos,Y el que yo digo de lentes es el que no se si sabe o no pero me aguanta cuando tengo alguna duda y no se molesta por tener que ayudarme.
Y el de zelarrayan si fue ese el de pelo enrrulado,no los conozco como decís, talves sean excelentes personas pero yo soy muy cabron y me gusta que me atiendan como un cliente mas no como un nene de jardin tratando de hacer la bomba de hidrojeno,me entendes??no todos nacemos sabiendo en este mundo y que te berdugueen por cosas que para ellos son obvias aveces me cae mal.
Pero igual sigo comprando en esos lugares,no me va a alejar de mi aficion solo porque yo no me encuentro comodo con los vendedores no???


----------



## Cacho (Jul 7, 2010)

Se... Todo es cuestión de "hacer sociales".

Una vez que te conocés con la gente, cambia rápido la cosa 
Y también pasa muchas veces que agarrás a los vendedores (que no te conocen) después de que atendieron a 8704 adolescentes que compraron "el" LED rojo que le van a poner a la bicicleta y para eso les hicieron sacar cuanta caja con LEDs tenían, que azules, que alto brillo, que los cristal, que los piraña, que los de alta potencia...
"Pero son caros esos, mejor dame el rojo que me mostraste al principio".

No los justifico en la verdugueada, pero comprendo el hastío que pueden traer encima. He visto a los pequeños compradors en acción y te juro que me han dado ganas de decirles: Pibe, llevate este y dejate de dar vueltas.
2 segundos después me acuerdo de mí mismo hace unos años y digo: No... 

En cuanto a que te atiendan como a un cliente más... Te garantizo que apenas te ven como un cliente y no como un nene (para los vendedores inicialmente todos somos "nenes", no importa la edad que tengamos) la cosa cambia. Saben que no vas a volverlos locos para comprarles una resistencia de 1k y 1/4W y la actitud cambia...

Saludos (y nos moví para Moderación )


----------



## Introtuning (Jul 7, 2010)

No hay drama cacho,esta bien que lo movieras ya que me fui de tema,pero es muy cierto le que comentas, la gente cansa y mucho.
En audimax me paso eso la primera ves que fui para hacer el famoso tacometro de Mnicolau yo ni idea de nada y con mi listita que para mi era chino básico y que pense que ellos entenderian me mande al negocio y me empezaron a llover las preguntas como.. "los condensadores de cuantos v?" o  "los potenciometros lineales o logarítmicos?"y yo quede .
Asi con cada cosa que me preguntaban
Ahora pasado el tiempo y habiendo aprendido bastante gracias a ustedes puedo arreglármelas para que no me tengan que preguntar y dar en el clavo a la hora de comprar.
Pero ya me tienen por conocido y la verdad cambio mucho el asunto.
Por eso concuerdo contigo de que con el tiempo y tratándolos ya no sos el numero 56 sino que sos un nombre no???
El tema es que como te dige yo soy muy cabrón aveces y me gusta que me atiendan bien,
 y no me doy cuenta que están toda la tarde tras el mostrador atendiendo a muchos con cosas absurdas.Tenes razón en eso.
Asi que la próxima ves que baya al centro voy a ir a el de zelarrayan para ir viendo quien atiende y en que me puedo surtir de ese local.
Gracias por la lección de vida máster.
Mi pregunta es??Nos abremos cruzado alguna vez en estos lugares???Es raro esto del anonimato en los foros porque despues te cruzas y ni idea
Un saludo.Nos leemos en otro post.


----------



## mariano22 (Jul 7, 2010)

Introtuning dijo:


> "los potenciometros lineales o logarítmicos?"y yo quede .


 
*jajajajaja! me paso exactamene lo mismo!!!! con el hombre mayor. fue esa vez que me calente y me fui.*
El de lentes peticito de audimax es un capo, mepa que trabajaba en Siltran Audio (en esos tiempos)

Ustedes arman bafles? cual es el mejor lugar? yo he visto como mejores bahia music y nees audio.

A mi los de radio colonia me re conocen y me tratan genial.

Es verdad.. alguna vez nos debemos haber cruzado en algn negosio. jaja... 

Cacho ya viste ese lugar que tenias que ir a retiar el gabiente? que tal? hoy seguro valla al de mitre al 400

En fin mi preferido es radio colonia para la mayoria de las cosas. en especia en placas virgenes chicas y herramientas (un chupon hermoso 10$ y un soldador genial a 55$)

Un saludo!


----------



## Introtuning (Jul 7, 2010)

No me dedico a los bafles pero e escuchado mucho de nees.Laburan bien.
Un amigo hizo todo el audio de su auto en el que esta en la calle peru en la primera cuadra creo que es alto volumen.Le hizo unas cajas hermosas para el fiat y te acomodan los estéreos y componentes a tu gusto.Fijate en todos los que hacen car audio que generalmente trabajan muy bien,yo vi varios trabajos de alto volumen en encuentros de autos y muy bueno la verdad y sonabaaaaaa una barbaridad.
En cuanto encuentre los papeles donde tenia anotados esos lugares te lo paso.Pero busca en la revista de clasificados de aca de bahia que salen muchísimos en la parte de sonido y repuesto del automotor.

Pd:alto volumen esta en undiano869


----------



## Cacho (Jul 7, 2010)

Nos debemos haber cruzado alguna vez todos en este pueblito... Para que me reconozcan, yo soy el que habla huevadas con los vendedores y se queda charlando en lugar de comprar lo que fue a comprar 

Y después se olvida de la mitad de las cosas (nunca me pasó )
------------


mariano22 dijo:


> Cacho ya viste ese lugar que tenias que ir a  retiar el gabiente? que tal?





Cacho dijo:


> El jueves tengo que ir a buscar uno que encargué a  una que me recomendaron. Después de eso puedo opinar con conocimiento de  causa.



Saludos


----------



## Introtuning (Jul 7, 2010)

La ultima vez que fui a audimax compre la mitad de las cosas,eran para un vumetro,Lo gracioso es que termine hablando de relojes de motos zanella 100 de la década de los 80 jajajaja nada que ver.
Saludos.


----------



## mariano22 (Jul 7, 2010)

jajajaja... yo suelo ir directo al hecho...pregunto precio y de ai digo si lo compro o no. para que no me puedan c*****r en el total... luego pregunto precios de pe*******eces. especialmente bafles. Y tambien termino hablando de b*******ces. Pero suelo comprar y rajarme, ya que la mayoria de los dias que voy a comprar, es porque tengo el dia libre en casa y me pongo a trabajar. Asi que trato de no charlar ya que es perdida de tiempo de trabajo.

*Ah che si alguno va en esta semana a comprar algo,  si por fabor me puede averiguar (mas que nada en audimax o en otro) cuanto sale un LCD 16x2. proque estoy hasta las manos y 0 tiempo para ir. Si llegan a ir haganmen ese faborcito. Gracias!*

Un saludo"!

PD: cacho apenas mañana retires el gabinete contame que tal. yo capaz que el viernes valla a ver al de mitre al 400, pero son prolijos? que tal?


----------



## Introtuning (Jul 7, 2010)

OK no hay drama mariano yo mañana tal vez me de una vuelta por audimax.Pero la ultima ves que fui a averiguar por un lcd me dijo que no trabajaba con eso
Talvez me dijo eso porque yo le pedi con un chip controlador especifico (HD44780 de 20x4),pero vuelvo a preguntar y te digo. 
Saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Jul 8, 2010)

mariano22 dijo:


> *... si por fabor me puede averiguar (mas que nada en audimax o en otro) cuanto sale un LCD 16x2.*


¿Y si llamás por teléfono?* 
* 


mariano22 dijo:


> ...capaz que el viernes valla a ver al de mitre al 400, pero son prolijos? que tal?


Andá nomás, que el 9 de julio abren seguro .
En cuanto a la prolijidad, *acá dejé unas fotos* de un gabinete que me hicieron ahí hace un tiempo. Y tengo otro igualito, así que por lo menos pueden repetir sus trabajos. Eso es algo bueno.

Saludos


----------



## mariano22 (Jul 8, 2010)

hola cacho!

la verdad muy bueno ese gabinete. Simple y muy practico. Apropósito ese cuanto te salio? como para tener una idea. Porque necesito hacer uno para montar la fuente de mnicolau y quiero uno bien prolijo. Capaz que solo haga una "U" (frente, piso y parte trasera) y laterales, piso y techo de fibrofacil (tal cual como es la mixer que esta en el tutorial de mejorar la presentacion de equipos, mirenlo) o simplemente una caja metalica entera. Voy a ver lo mas bonito y económico (mas que nada).

Ah che! tiene idea de algun lugar donde consiga los leds rgb? porque fui a audimax y a nees y no consegui nada mas que un "NO". si tienen idea de algun lugar avisen.
Si algun dia llegan a estar necesitados de un soldador nuevo sugiero muchisimo uno celeste con punta de ceramica a 55$ en R colonia. es una tremenda maravilla!!

Un saludo"


----------



## Introtuning (Jul 8, 2010)

Mariano se me complico y no pude ir a audimax.Hasta el lunes no voy.
Si andas corto de efectivo hace lo que yo,El mio es grande entran 3 ATX dentro,pero si queres algo prolijo lo haces a medida,conseguite un cpu de una 486 o cualquiera viejita le sacas los remaches a todo y te queda tipo mecano.Solo lo cortas a medida y lo volves a remachar,Lo mismo con la tapa.Solo te queda hacer el frente.Cuando pinte y termine la mia la muestro.


----------



## mariano22 (Jul 8, 2010)

hola che!

mira no es que ande corto de efectivo sino que trato de gastar lo menos posible. Tube viendo el tema del cpu  tullo en un post y me gusto pero para otras cosas. Peroe sta fuente la voy a hacer a medida y bien prolija, ya que va a ser algo que use siempre y la quiero bien prolija pero para cosas simples ta genial. 

Por audimax no te hagas drama si llegan a ir y se acuerdan pregunten por mi pero ni se molesten!


----------



## Introtuning (Jul 8, 2010)

Un favor no se le niega a nadie che.
Nos leemos en otro post.un saludo.Cuando consigas algo que te combenga en cuanto a gabinetes acá en bahia pasanos el dato.Exitos.


----------



## mariano22 (Jul 8, 2010)

"Un fabor no se le niega a nadie che"
 disculpa si ofendi en algo. no es la intencion. Mil disculpas.

Si consigo algun lugar piola aviso

Un saludo


----------



## Cacho (Jul 8, 2010)

Hoy anduve por la metalúrgica que te decía.
Laburan bien, sólo que le pifiaron a las aletas: Las doblaron para el lado incorrecto.

Ningún problema con el error, reconocieron que fue de ellos, y lo hicieron de nuevo (no me quedé esperando...). Me avisaron que ya estaba por teléfono, pero no llegué a retirarlo hoy así que el sábado lo retiro. Me dio buena impresión la cosa.

$15 el kilo de chapa con corte y plegado y $9 si sólo es cortarla. Por trabajos chiquitos el precio sube un poco por la precisión y el laburo que da, pero no sube mucho (me dijeron).
Metalúrgica Gonzalez (o Gutierrez, perdí la tarjeta ), en 17 de mayo al 1200. El teléfono se los debo hasta que consiga otra tarjeta más.


Saludos


----------



## mariano22 (Jul 9, 2010)

ok gracias cacho por el dato. En cuanto pueda me doy una vueltita. Cuando tengas el gabinete, te pediria por fabor si puedes subir alguna foto de como es la calidad y la prolijidad.
Yo hoy pase por el de mitre al 400. Que es una tipo zingueria? un poquito despues de bonacorci pero enfrente?

Un saludo!


----------



## Cacho (Jul 9, 2010)

Uhhhhhhhh...
Ahora que decís Bonacorsi, caigo... No es Mitre, es la continuación, Soler 

Como estoy "de este lado", para mí es Mitre. Es un par de cuadras antes de Audimax y está de la mano contraria. Perdón por el pifio de calles.
Freud me diría que tengo algunas fantasías sin cumplir... 

Saludos y mañana pongo algunas fotos.


----------



## mariano22 (Jul 9, 2010)

Ah jaja me aprecia che. No creo que corten y pleguen chapas en un lugar donde vendan tubos de PVC! jaja.
No te agas ningun problema. Mañana capaz si llego a tener un tiempo paso.

Un saludo che!


----------



## Introtuning (Jul 9, 2010)

Heyyyy,entendiste mal Mariano.Yo simplemente te dije, de mi parte, que un favor no se le niega a nadie pero refiriéndome a mi,no que vos no eras capas de hacer un favor.
Vos pediste que si podían averigüen en audimax por el lcd alfanumerico??Y yo no pude ir,vos dijiste que no había drama y yo te respondí que no te iba a negar un favor,no me costaba nada ir y preguntar el lunes.Entendiste alreves.
Mira que me voy a ofender por algo tan tonto.
Si el lunes voy averiguo.Vos fuiste? no si es feriado que nabo.
Saludos.

Cacho tenias razón cuando dijiste que era chico este pueblo.Yo vivo a dos cuadras de la estampadora de 17 de mayo.E mandado a hacer varias cosas en ese lugar.

Mariano si vas a ese lugar anda con un plano bien especifico de lo que queres porque yo una ves fui con inventos raros y me dijo "volve con un plano bien hecho y te lo hago enseguida".
Después se me mataban de risa cuando le lleve el plano.Esto era???jajaja.
Son piolisimas en ese lugar.


----------



## Cacho (Jul 9, 2010)

Introtuning dijo:


> Cacho tenias razón cuando dijiste que era chico este pueblo.Yo vivo a dos cuadras de la estampadora de 17 de mayo.E mandado a hacer varias cosas en ese lugar.


Ha visto...

Esto es la famos "chacra asfaltada"... Qué le vamuacé 
Saludos y mañana ando por tu barrio buscando ese gabinete bendito.


----------



## Introtuning (Jul 9, 2010)

Ojala te salga bien esta vez.
Quiero ver esas fotos.
Si salen bien no tengo mucho que viajar para mandar a hacerlo.
Saludos. Éxitos.


----------



## Tavo (Jul 10, 2010)

Buenas....

Mirá las cosas que me vengo a enterar, información de todo tipo sobre gabinetes, plegado de chapas, insumos de electrónica, comerciantes, lecciones de vida, jeje... Todo en esta Chacra Asfaltda, Bahía Blanca.
Le pegué una leída interesante al post, y ahora conozco muchas otras.

Gracias Cacho por redireccionarme hasta acá, me hiciste un gran favor!
Saludos!

Tavo.


----------



## mariano22 (Jul 10, 2010)

Tavo vos tambien vivis en Bahia Blanca??


----------



## Tavo (Jul 10, 2010)

Lo juro:

Antes de entrar al post, vi en panel de control "ultimo mensaje por mariano22" y dije: ahora me va a preguntar "¿tavo10 vos también sos de bahía?"

Jajaja, y acerté. Estas premoniciones que estoy teniendo este ultimo tiempo funcionan... jajaja

---------------------------------------------------------------------

No, no soy de bahía, pero cerca. Vivo en Pigüé (otra chacra pero sin asfaltar), a unos 130Km al norte de bahía.
Cada tanto suelo ir allá a comprar componentes y a ver a Cacho (jeje!), porque acá no haya nada. Suelo ir una vez por mes mas o menos. La semana que viene voy de vuelta, a comprar más. Es como una adicción, tengo 100 mil componentes, nuevitos y originales, no se para que, pero de a poco los voy usando... jeje..

Que bueno que vi este post, así me entero algo por lo menos... jeje

Saludos bahienses!!
Tavo (no soy de bahía).


----------



## Cacho (Jul 10, 2010)

Bueh, anduve por la metalúrgica.

Rodriguez era al fin, ni Gonzalez, ni Gutierrez. Me quivoqué de español.
17 de mayo 1275, teléfono 4881289. Mail: metalurgicarodriguez@hotmail.com.

Los tipos laburan bien, bastante barato y rápido. La verdad, todo salió tal como debía (y hoy por hoy eso no es poco...). Eso sí: Vayan con el planito de lo que quieren, no a deliberar y divagar de qué podrían hacer para... Ellos cortan y pliegan, no diseñan.

Las fotos se las debo hasta que termine de agujerear y montar todo 


Saludos


----------



## Introtuning (Jul 10, 2010)

Si como comentaste lo del planito es cierto.Me paso, el rechazo del trabajo por no llevarlo.
Y me parecía que era con "R".Espero ansioso tus fotos para ver la terminación.Porque yo solo e mandado a hacer cosas grandes a ese lugar y me gustaría saber si mantienen la misma calidad en cosas mas chicas.
Saludos.


----------



## mariano22 (Jul 10, 2010)

Tavo10: jajajaj! bue no seras de bahia pero en tenemos en comun la "Región" jaja!.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Introtuning: NO te hagas drama por el inconveniente anterior! fue un mal entendido con mayúsculas. jajaja.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Cacho: Joya por la metalurgica. En un rato capaz que haga las medidas y mande un mail para pedir presupuesto con el plano para mi fuente (la de mnicolau). Gracias por tan preciado dato y espero con anciedad las fotos.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Les cuento la de hoy:
Voy a audimax y me atiende la persona mayor (que no me agrada en nada). Pregunto el precio de un 74LS74 y un 74LS194, y sin consultar nada me dice: mas o menos 2,3$ cada uno. Le digo que me los de y cuando se fija los precios me dice: uno sale 2$ y el otro 10$. Casi lo mataba. Porque no me iva a alcanzar la $ para otras cosas que necesitaba. Deci que ya los habia sacado y si necesitaba uno, el otro tambien (porque son para un mismo circuito), pero sino le decia que no los queria. Pero que calentura.

Un saludo!

Tavo10: jajajaj! bue no seras de bahia pero en tenemos en comun la "Región" jaja!.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Introtuning: NO te hagas drama por el inconveniente anterior! fue un mal entendido con mayúsculas. jajaja.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Cacho: Joya por la metalurgica. En un rato capaz que haga las medidas y mande un mail para pedir presupuesto con el plano para mi fuente (la de mnicolau). Gracias por tan preciado dato y espero con anciedad las fotos.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Les cuento la de hoy:
Voy a audimax y me atiende la persona mayor (que no me agrada en nada). Pregunto el precio de un 74LS74 y un 74LS194, y sin consultar nada me dice: mas o menos 2,3$ cada uno. Le digo que me los de y cuando se fija los precios me dice: uno sale 2$ y el otro 10$. Casi lo mataba. Porque no me iva a alcanzar la $ para otras cosas que necesitaba. Deci que ya los habia sacado y si necesitaba uno, el otro tambien (porque son para un mismo circuito), pero sino le decia que no los queria. Pero que calentura.
No pregunte lo del LCD porque esta persona me iva a mirar con cara rara y porque andaba apresurado como para ponerme a discutirle.jeje

Un saludo!


----------



## Cacho (Jul 10, 2010)

mariano22 dijo:


> ...las medidas y mande un mail para pedir presupuesto con el plano para mi fuente...


Dejé encargado un gabinete para una fuente, de 25 de frente, 20 de fondo y 15 de alto, en dos piezas, chapa #20 y cuesta un poco menos de $50.

Si querés algo más o menos así, los números van a estar por ahí 

Saludos


----------



## mariano22 (Jul 10, 2010)

mira las medidas son casi indenticas:
21cm de frente
20cm de fondo
11 de alto.

Que me cobraran? 40$ mas o menos?

voy a tener que verlo bien los numeros. 

Saludos!


----------



## Tavo (Jul 10, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Dejé encargado un gabinete para una fuente, de 25 de frente, 20 de fondo y 15 de alto, en dos piezas, chapa #20 y cuesta un poco menos de $50.
> 
> Si querés algo más o menos así, los números van a estar por ahí
> 
> Saludos



Aja, esto me está gustando che... Reconozco que no se hacer los gabinetes, hice dos de madera, quedaron "presentables" si se puede decir. Y otro que es de un autoestéreo, está bien compacto y la chapa es firme... Mas que eso no tengo...

Me interesan los precios, son muy razonables! Y esas medidas también, tengo uno de similares medidas, un toque más chico, pero en madera.

Que bueno Cacho que pongas estas aproximaciones y así nos vamos dando una vaga idea de cuanto puede llegar a salir un gabinete parecido o igual...
Me gustaría ver fotos, ya se que son para más adelante, pero cuando presentes el proyecto terminado ya va a estar cerrado el gabinete...

Que pena encontrar este post en moderación, lo considero bastante útil por los datos que tiene... de última podrías ponerlo en algún lugar bien "oculto" o raro pero no acá... jeje.. Esta muy interesante..

Saludos.
Tavo.


----------



## mariano22 (Jul 10, 2010)

tavo10 dijo:


> Que pena encontrar este post en moderación, lo considero bastante útil por los datos que tiene... de última podrías ponerlo en algún lugar bien "oculto" o raro pero no acá... jeje.. Esta muy interesante.


 
pienso lo mismo.

Por el tema del gabinete voy a tener que evaluarlo bastante. Porque , *para mi*, es un poco carito hacermelo.

Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Jul 10, 2010)

mariano22 dijo:


> mira las medidas son casi indenticas:
> 21cm de frente
> 20cm de fondo
> 11 de alto.
> ...


Ni idea de cuánto te van a cobrar, pero es esperable que ande por esos números. Cobran por kilo y si es un diseño complicado, más caro se pone el puchero.
Averiguá bien el número con el plano ya hecho 

Si sólo fuera cortar las chapas, el precio es menos, pero andá a ensamblarlo...

Saludos



tavo10 dijo:


> Que pena encontrar este post en moderación...


Ya no 
Gracias Andrés.


----------



## Introtuning (Jul 11, 2010)

Ya estamos legales denuevo???Genial no me gustaba mucho que el post diga limpieza.
Yo le calculaba esa plata.No es caro viendo uno mismo los resultados del trabajo.

Pero para los de escaso recursos en invierno como yo (digo de invierno porque mi trabajo solo da buena ganancia en verano,jeje) No se olviden de mi reforma de gabinetes. Pensándolo desde otra óptica pueden cortar y achicar el esqueleto del las torres viejas y solo mandar a estampar la tapa en forma de "U" y utilizar cualquier material para el frente como madera laminada,chapa de aluminio y simplemente metacrilato que es barato y a la ves aislante...No???
No puedo volver a colgar las fotos y tampoco se como agregar la url de otro post, quien sepa que ponga el de Mnicolau "fuente fija y regulable + voltimetro" en ese estan las fotos de mi reciclaje

Cacho esperamos las tuyas.No importa si no tiene agujeros o no esta pintada,los compañeros tienen razón una vez armada no es lo mismo porque no se aprecia tu diseño del gabinete ni el trabajo de la metalúrgica.Estoy mas que seguro que va a parecer comprada por eso mejor ahora que esta virgen.
No estoy tratando de meterte presión para que las subas porooooooo.Na es un chiste.

Ojala te aya quedado bien.

Gracias denuevo por sacarnos de moderación.

Saludos... Éxitos...

PD:Cacho una pregunta por ser moderaror...Porque mi contador de mensajes bajo en 10.No es algo importante pero me fuy a la tarde con 45 y ahora tengo 35????por que es eso????
Alguna conspiracion.
Saludos


----------



## mariano22 (Jul 11, 2010)

Bien ai por salir de moderacion! gracias andres y cacho!

Introtuning de donde conseguis los cpu viejos? como para tenerlo pensado como una ultima alternativa.

Cacho voy a ir si puedo a ambos lugares, mas que nada, al se SOLER (no mitre, jajaj). El plano ya esta hecho.
Tenia pensado hacerle frente, piso y parte trasera de chapa y un "recubrimiento" de fibro facil de los laterales, piso y techo, tal cual esta en la parte de proyectos. Voy a ver bien

UN saludo!


----------



## Tavo (Jul 11, 2010)

BIEN CACHO BIEN!! MUCHAS GRACIAS!!

Me alegro que este post ya no esté en moderación, porque cada tanto voy a tener que leerlo y repasarlo. No conozco mucho las calles de Bahía, pero más o menos en auto me ubico. Con el planito, claro .

Respecto de los gabinetes, veía que Cacho comentaba que le hicieron el gabinete con chapa #20
¿No es poco grosor de chapa? Si sería posible, me gustaría mandar a hacer mi gabinete con chapa de 1mm de grosor, esto es #18. Me gusta que los gabinetes tengan cierta "dureza" o rigidez. No se, tal vez estoy confundido...

Bueno gente, quien tenga su gabinete ya, les pido el favor de mostrar unas fotos, así me hago una idea de la prolijidad y terminación...

Saludos a todos, y gracias por toda la info!

Tavo.


----------



## mariano22 (Jul 11, 2010)

tavo10 yo que vos, ya estaria pensando en realizar tu proximo proyecto, un GPS DIY!!! jajajajajja

Cualquier cosa de calles avisanos y te decimos como hacer. 

Me sumo a la espera de las fotos!
 Agrego una pregunta mas, alguien sabe donde conseguir placas de acrilico transparente?
Un saludo!


----------



## Introtuning (Jul 11, 2010)

Mariano yo tengo tres mas en casa y no tengo problema en pasarte uno.Tengo un conocido que arregla estéreos de auto y de hobby desarma pc antiguos y con eso repara otros,y siempre tira gabinetes.
En la calle parana y bolivia te cortan a medida el metacrilato o acrílico y a un bajo costo.Es medio raro el lugar una mezcla entre ferretería con el galpón del abuelo.Anda que seguro que tienen.

Esta a 10 cuadras de lo metalúrgica rodriguez que menciono cacho. Seguís derecho por don bosco hasta parana y doblas a la izquierda; a una cudra sobre mano izquierda esta la ferreteria.

Saludos... Éxitos...


----------



## Tavo (Jul 11, 2010)

No me interesan los GPS, no gastaría plata ni loco en uno de esos...

Hace días que tengo ganas de armarme un buen amplificador (comprando transformador y todo, el que tengo es chico ) de unos 100Wrms. Sería para los ensayos de la banda que tengo. Por ahora tengo un amplificador muy malo, fabricado en Argentina, subo una foto a ver si lo conocen.
Dice ser de 120W sobre carga de 4R. No creo ni medio eso. Lleva cuatro transistores originales 2n3055 de ST Microelectronics.

Acá va una parte de la esquina, del lado de atrás del amplificador... Dice la marca, pero no alcanzo a ver... etc...







----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Bueno, el tema es que sigo buscando diagramas para hacer un buen amplificador. Ya vi varios, pero siempre todos tienen alguna crítica. El de Luciperrro no gusta ni a Cacho ni a Ezavalla. Suficiente para no seguir leyendo.
Tampoco quiero diseños viejos!!
Estoy viendo algunos diseños con MOSFETs. Tengo un par IRFP240 e IRFP9240. Tengo drivers también, MJE340 y MJE350, BD139, BD140, BC556... Etc...

No me decido. A ver si me abren los ojos un poco.
¿Que les parece esto? --> Amplificador MOSFET 100Wrms

Bueno, me fui un poco del tema. Disculpas. Necesito un consejo no mas...

Saludos!
Tavo.


----------



## Cacho (Jul 11, 2010)

Introtuning dijo:


> En la calle *parana y bolivia*..Es medio raro el lugar una mezcla entre ferretería con el galpón del abuelo.


 Nunca fui 

Tienen muchísimo de aluminio, pergfiles extraños y muchas cosas útiles para hacer estructuras y disipadores. Y no es caro.

Por aluminio y metales no ferrosos, Nitram. Está en Pedro Pico como al 200-500, mano izquierda. Si ellos no tienen lo que buscás, te vas a Paraná y Bolivia (siempre me olvido cómo se llama ese lugar) y te fijás si tienen un pedacito perdido en el fondo de un cajón. Si aún así no lo conseguís, casi seguro que no está en Bahía.

Saludos


----------



## mariano22 (Jul 11, 2010)

Che tavo prestale atencion al Rotel de mariano, esta muy bueno y es muy simple de hacer. Pocos componentes. Y por el video que he visto, la calidad de audio es exelente. Tengo entendido que se alimenta con 35+35 y larga 80Watt (no me acuerdo bien, son datos que me llegan a la mente, jaja).

Introtuning ni te hagas drama con los gabinetes. Muchisimas gracias de todos modos. Voy a averiguar tambien en hacerlo de madera con algun recubrimiento metalico en el interior. Me suena a que podria ser barato. Ademas que soy bastante bueno trabajando madera.

Cacho: acrilico en Nitram? ni idea che. Ah esta en Pedro Pico de 0-100 (entre chiclana y brown)

Un saludo!


----------



## Cacho (Jul 11, 2010)

Dice "aluminio y metales no ferrosos", nunca mencioné el acrílico. Me vino a la memoria por la ferretería de Paraná y Bolivia.

En cuanto a las cajas de madera... te diría que 15-20 pesos te gastás en las maderas (por lo menos). Otros 10 se irán en algún metal para recubrirla y... no estarás exacto en lo que cuesta uno de chapa, pero sí muy cerca. A eso sumale que vas a estar un rato largo con la cola, el taladro y los tornillos.
En plata, hacerlos de chapa te va a terminar saliendo lo mismo, peso más, peso menos.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo (Jul 11, 2010)

Si, ya vi el Rotel de Mariano. Me gusta ese amplificador. Se que llega a 80W, pero no está diseñado para eso. Si lo hago, lo alimento con menos tensión y que llegue a unos 50W pero con mucha fidelidad.

Listo. Terminado (no sigo, ya estoy re fuera del tema).
Saludos.


----------



## mariano22 (Jul 11, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Dice "aluminio y metales no ferrosos", nunca mencioné el acrílico. Me vino a la memoria por la ferretería de Paraná y Bolivia.


pense que me estabas respondiendo a la pregunta mia, jaja

Tavo mira muchisimo por el tema de tu ampli. Hay muchisima variedad para hacer y probar y la mayoria tiene buenos resultados. Asi que no creo que tengas problemas en encontrar uno. Repito, de todos me ha gutado mucho el rotel de mariano pero elegí el que mas te guste. Tema cerrado.

UN saludo!


----------



## Introtuning (Jul 11, 2010)

Mariano, tiene razón cacho,hacerlo como vos decís esta muy cerca del precio de la metalúrgica.
Pero, no se si alguien concuerda con migo, es mucho mas gratificante hacerlo uno mismo.
Soy partidario de hacer lo mas posible de un proyecto por mi cuenta,siempre y cuando este prolijo no?,  y solo mandar a hacer lo que yo no puedo.
Pero cada uno elije.
Si te decides por hacerlo en madera date una vuelta por Jody una casa que hacen alacenas y bajo-mesadas.Siempre tienen retazos y los terminan tirando,Y son bastante grandes algunos,y la mayoría laminados.
Esta a 3 cuadras de la metalúrgica.

JaJaJa,yo siempre partidario del reciclaje (se dieron cuenta no) 
Saludos


----------



## mariano22 (Jul 11, 2010)

Introtuning dijo:


> JaJaJa,yo siempre partidario del reciclaje (se dieron cuenta no)


 
Esta perfecto! yo soy igual. En casa amontono cualquier porqueria. Pero siempre, algun dia le encontras la solucion mas ultil que te podias imaginar.

El tema de mi gabinete es que un amigo mio, me consigue  para darme unas chapas muy buenas y extraordinariamente faciles de maniobrar como para hacerla. Y despues el tema de la madera seria barato. Ademas que si es fibro facil, tengo mas posibilidades de pintarla de el color que mas me guste (frente y parte trasera blancas y el resto azul) ya que con un simple acrilico (2 a 3$ c/u) queda perfecto; y con la chapa, se complica mas la compra de un aerosol (como 17$ cada uno) y me limitaria a 1 solo color.

Bastante discutible esto. Tendre que ver bien el tema de la madera y su precio.

hablando de maderas, es tannn importante rebestirla de metal? que mejoras tiene o que hace el metal (claro que con la GND puesta)?.
Si se van a referir ademas con el tema del calor de los discipadores, no se hagan drama porque van montados 2 coolers grandes y tema solucionado.

Un saludo!


----------



## Introtuning (Jul 11, 2010)

Tenes razón con los dos coolers ya estaría,pero cualquier corto o sobrecalentamiento que no preveas podría incendiar la madera,Seria muy difícil que pasara peeeero.Mejor ser precavido no???
Espero ver que inventas.
Yo por mi parte ya estoy en la etapa final de mi gabinete y de la fuente en si.Mañana ire a Audimax a comprar lo que me falta y listo.
Pondré como quedo la fuente terminada completa en el post de Mnicolau y aquí como queda el gabinete nombrado "Fuente 486"


Saludos

PD: Alguien me podría decir porque mi contador de mensages se clavo en "35"


----------



## mariano22 (Jul 11, 2010)

ahh che no habia pensado el tema de el incendio. Ah ya se! lo voy a equipar con matafuego automatico! jajaja (nada que ver)

Viendo eso voy a tener que sacrificar mas $ pero tener seguridad. No quiero que se encienda fuego nada de casa. jaja. Y mas con 2 fuentes ATX que pueden entrar en corto muy facilmente.

Si mañana te acordas de la pantallita LCD de 16x2 te lo agradesco mucho che!

Porque fuente486?

Un saludo!


----------



## Cacho (Jul 11, 2010)

Introtuning dijo:


> PD: Alguien me podría decir porque mi contador de mensages se clavo en "35"


Si sóloestás publicando mensajes en la "Sala de Charla" (este tema está en esa sección), es lógico.

Acá no suman (pero tampoco restan )

Saludos


----------



## mariano22 (Jul 11, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Si sóloestás publicando mensajes en la "Sala de Charla" (este tema está en esa sección), es lógico.
> 
> Acá no suman (pero tampoco restan )
> 
> Saludos


 
ah mira que interesantee che!

Para tener en cuenta!

Saludos!


----------



## Introtuning (Jul 11, 2010)

Eso no savia.Pero te juro que ayer a las 18 hs tenia 45.
Igual no importa eso,Pero me parecía raro.Gracias por la respuesta.

Edit: Ahora me cae la ficha.No me suma porque este tema esta en sala de charla,pero ayer me resto 10 cuando vos pasaste este post de moderación a esta sección. Segurisisisimo que es por eso.


----------



## Cacho (Jul 11, 2010)

Claro...

Ayer a la tarde tenías unos cuantos mensajes en Moderación (en este mismo tema) que ahora ya no cuentan porque está en la Sala...

Saludos


----------



## mariano22 (Jul 12, 2010)

che cacho hoy fui al negosio de mitre al 400 (es la cuadra antes a audimax, este esta al 500) y pedi presupuesto por una caja metalica, de las dimenciones iguales o un par de centimetros menos. La cosa es que usando una caja de grosor considerable, ni re grueso y muy fino, me tiraron 90$!!! Despues pedi algo mas economico y me dijo que con esta chapa (mostrandome una) se me iva a 60$. Y esa chapa era mas finita y flexible que una pata de una resistencia. La verdad no me gusto mucho el precio comparado a lo que me dijiste.(de que eran baratos)

Un saludo!

PD: para archivar, hay un negosio, que todavia no fui llamado "la casa del transformador, en undiano al 0-100, que venden los trafos y repuesto. ese tipo de cosas. Habria que ir a ver que tal.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 12, 2010)

Mariano:
Preguntá el precio pero "que usen *chapa NEGRA Nº20*". La chapa negra es la chapa de acero común, sin galvanizar y anda siempre bien. No hace falta chapa mas gruesa, por que con los dobleces que tenga la caja aumenta significativamente la resistencia a la flexión...y no se te va a deformar...asumiendo que los dobleces los tenga donde debe tenerlos.

De todas formas, averiguá el precio del kilo de chapa negra de ese espesor, por que el precio de la chapa y del plegado depende del peso de material y eso es lo que se paga...a menos que ...bueno..ni lo digo .


----------



## mariano22 (Jul 12, 2010)

che eza justo me hiciste acordar, me habian preguntado eso, y me dijo te lo hago con galvanizada. Capaz que por eso me aumento tanto el precio.

Voy a ver.

Un saludo!


----------



## Tavo (Jul 12, 2010)

Mariano22 dijo:
			
		

> PD: para archivar, hay un negosio, que todavia no fui llamado "la casa del transformador, en undiano al 0-100, que venden los trafos y repuesto. ese tipo de cosas. Habria que ir a ver que tal.



Bueno, algo conozco de bahía.
Fui a esa casa hace bastante tiempo. Si no me equivoco, es un local chiquito con rejas en las ventanas. Está de mano izquierda. Creo. Tenía que comprar un transformador chiquito y lo compré ahí mismo. No se decirte nada, estuve dos minutos.

Yo conozco una casa mucho mejor, donde compro mis transformadores; los hacen a pedido, muy muy prolijo el tipo, pero se pagan lo que valen. Calidad al 100%. La casa (es algo así como un galpón) se llama 

*Local: Garbiero Transformadores.
Dirección: Terrada 1522, Bahía Blanca, Buenos Aires, Argentina.
Teléfonos: (0291) 453-1511*

Tiene un portón de chapa; hay que tocar un portero y te atiende. Luego pasás al fondo y ahí tiene el taller el tipo.
Un señor muy amable, sabe mucho. Yo fui un par de veces y es muy piola. Te puede calcular el precio ahí mismo, aproximadamente.

Dentro de algún tiempo tengo que volver ahí.

Saludos.
Tavo.


----------



## Cacho (Jul 12, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> "que usen *chapa NEGRA Nº20*". La chapa negra es la chapa de acero común, sin galvanizar y anda siempre bien.
> ...averiguá el precio del kilo...por que el precio...depende del peso de material...


Sensatas palabras, esperables de alguien sensato.

La chapa que usan en la metalúrgica que te decía yo es esa: Chapa de acero, "común y corriente". Y te la cobran por kilo.

$9/kg si es corte solo, $15 si es corte y plegado y puede ser un poco más caro si es un diseño complicado o muy chiquito, porque les lleva más tiempo. Es una metalúrgica, no una tornería 

Saludos (y pedí el presupuesto en este lugar de 17 de mayo, que va a ser más barato)

PS: Tavo, veo que te cayó bien Garbiero... Muy buen tipo.


----------



## Tavo (Jul 12, 2010)

> PS: Tavo, veo que te cayó bien Garbiero... Muy buen tipo.



Creo que se entendió entonces . Claro que es así. Yo fuí hace raaato (no la última vez, sino la anterior) para comprar un transformador grande, y reconozco que yo era mucho más ignorante, y se gastó en explicarme el significado de Volt-Amper que no sabía... Jaja, muy buen hombre.
Voy a volver ahí mismo las veces que necesite un transformador, se que son caros (no caros, se paga lo que se compra) y me gusta la prolijidad que tiene al trabajar! Ni comparación con uno comunacho comprado...

Definición de "comunacho comprado" --> Los típicos transformadores hechos en producción en serie en una fábrica. Los hay también de excelente calidad, pero la mayoría son... comunachos. 

Saludos.
Tavo.

PS o PD: Iba a hablar de él un par de post atrás, pensé que lo conocían, pero no . 

/no se que significa la abreviatura "PS", pero "PD" es postdata. Será algo así como un llamado? Pss... jeje


----------



## Introtuning (Jul 12, 2010)

Gracias tavo por el dato,necesitaba un tranfo a medida y ya que lo recomiendan voy a ojo serrado,
Es cierto lo del precio,por mas caro que sea, preferible pagar algo una sola ves.
Gracias de nuevo,
Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Jul 12, 2010)

PD: Post Data, es algo escrito en una fecha posterior a lo original.
PS: Post Scriptum, algo escrito como agregado después del cuerpo del mensaje, generalmente por no tener mucho que ver con lo que se trata en el escrito en sí.


Saludos


----------



## ehbressan (Jul 12, 2010)

Para que tengan una referencia, acabo de comprar todas las chapas y perfiles para armar un gabinete de aluminio, muy robusto de 430 mm de ancho, 350 mm. de fondo y 100 mm de alto, en Zárate, $ 128.
Además unos 30 tornillos allen de 5 mm. de Inox y 30 torn. comunes de 3 mm. con arandelas de fibra y tuercas, $ 34.
Sds.


----------



## Cacho (Jul 12, 2010)

¿Aluminio? 

Me gustó... ¿Tenés alguna especificación más? ¿Espesor de las chapas?
Estimo que lo vas a montar con ángulos haciendo un esqueleto y recubriendo después, ¿Me equivoco? (espero que sí, así aprendo algo nuevo )

Saludos


----------



## Introtuning (Jul 13, 2010)

Con el aluminio es ese el drama si es muy delgada la lamina tenes que hacer una estructura,pero depende mucho del tamaño,el amigo ehbressan dio unas medidas de fondo y ancho de mas de 300mm,y es mas que seguro que va a quedar endeble sin apoyo interno, pero para trabajos mas simples las laminas que yo utilizaba en los midget para el recubrimiento del chasis son muy rígidas una ves dobladas.

Me salio 100$ En nitran una lamina de 1m de alto por 2 de ancho.
Creo que con eso tenes para unos cuantos gabinetes chicos.Y al ser aluminio con un taco de madera y una masa de goma lo doblas con muchísima presicion.
Pero para mas grandes con laminas delgadas yo utilizaría los ángulos de aluminio que venden en Cepego.Esta en terrada media cuadra después de charlone.

Los tubos estructurales cuadrados  de 10mm x 10mm que van en el marco de las ventanas tambien son buenos para estructuras de gavinetes.

Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Jul 13, 2010)

Ayer, medio de casualidad, pasé por Radio Colonia.

Me acordé de las plaquetas vírgenes (me quedaban sólo retazos) y ahí entré... Están $20 las de 20x20, $3 las de 10x10 y $1 las de 5x5. Lindos números en general...

Hay medidas intermedias, pero no me acuerdo el precio. Lo más notable es que con cuatro de 10x10 hacemos la misma superficie que una de 20x20, pero a mitad de precio casi... 
¿No debería ser al revés?

Saludos


----------



## Introtuning (Jul 13, 2010)

Tenes razón cacho casi siempre es mas caro comprar las cosas repartidas.El tema es cuando tenes un pcb mas grande que 10x10 no???No me veo uniendo plaquetas,jajaj.un chiste un chiste.
Baratisimas las placas vírgenes,sin duda Radio colonia es el lugar para insumos pequeños.

Yo también estuve en radio colonia ayer y encontré buen precio en integrados,el lm39xx sale 14 mientras que en otros lugares esta de 20 para arriba.
Conectores banana hembra me los cobraban a 1,25 en otros lados,pero  aca 0,50.
Los interruptores pulsadores salen 2 pesos en otros lugares 3,50.
Es poca la diferencia pero en 100 componentes es mucha plata,

En general tienen muy buen precio en casi todo,Eso si con cosas raras no, tenes que ir directo a audimax,
Pero tienen de todo.Es mejor darse una vuelta y revisar antes de ir a otro lado

En un presupuesto general ayer por comprar en radio colonia me ahorre 10 pesos.

Si van con presupuestos largos a las 4:30 no hay nunca nadie y te atienden con toda paciencia.

Saludos


----------



## mariano22 (Jul 13, 2010)

Introtuning dijo:


> ...en los midget...


 
Comoo amo los midgets! por dios! es lo que mas apaciona en la vida, despues de la electronica, obio. Jaja

Che vieron que esta bastante bueno Radio colonia? A mi me cobraron un TDA2040 por 6$ y en audimax 10$!!

Ademas tambien el tema de las placas. Muy barato en general. Pero cosas muy sofisticadas se les va al *...* algunos precios.

Un saludo!


----------



## ehbressan (Jul 13, 2010)

Hola, perdón por la demora en contestar, tuve a mi vieja (87) internada el finde y anduve bastante complicado. Por suerte, la cosa mejoró.
El diseño (si se le puede llamar así) es muy sencillo: Chapa de 3 mm. en el fondo (430 x 350), en las 4 esquinas, 4 torres de planchuela maciza de 15 x 35 x 100 de alto. Los laterales, perfil tipo "L" donde el ala larga tiene 100 mm. y la corta unos 15 mm. de 350 mm. de long.
Frente y fondo perfiles idem, pero de 434 mm. de largo (está contemplado cubrir los 2 mm. por lado que tienen los laterales).
La tapa superior, todavía no la tengo, ya que la chapa de aluminio perforada no la trabajan por su precio, que es prohibitivo. Todo esto se monta agujereando y roscando las torres de las esquinas, y se sostienen a la base a traves de los tornillos allen de inoxidable. Idem los perfiles "L" a las torres. 
Tengo varias fotos, pero pesan 2,32 Mb c/u, si me explican como alivianarlas, las pongo.
Sds.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 13, 2010)

ehbressan dijo:


> Tengo varias fotos, pero pesan 2,32 Mb c/u, *si me explican como alivianarlas*, las pongo.



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/127799/


----------



## ehbressan (Jul 13, 2010)

Gracias Eduardo, ya lo bajé, instalé, hice el curso acelerado y acá va el resultado.
Si sale OK pongo más fotitos.
Sds.

PS: Quedó bien !!! EZ felicitaciones.


----------



## mariano22 (Jul 13, 2010)

ehbressan muy pero muy buen gabinete! me gusto mucho! aproposito, como quedan de afuera las esquinas? osea no queda un borde muy cuadrado y con alguna luz del interior?

Felicitaciones!

Un saludo!


----------



## Tavo (Jul 13, 2010)

mariano22 dijo:


> Comoo amo los midgets! por dios! es lo que mas apaciona en la vida, despues de la electronica, obio. Jaja
> 
> *Che vieron que esta bastante bueno Radio colonia? A mi me cobraron un TDA2040 por 6$ y en audimax 10$!!*
> 
> ...



OJO!!

No compres integrados TDAxxxx en Audimax porque son más truchos que billete de 8 pesos!
Es más, ni siquiera funcionan. La vuelta pasada fue un amigo a comprar cuatro TDA2050 ahí mismo y si, le cobraron 10 mangos cada chip! Y ni andan!! (40 mangos a la basura).
Menos mal que eran para él, es lamentable.. Quería que le haga un ampli para música, se lo hice, pero "quedó muy frustrado con la electrónica", no funciona. Y no es para menos.

Podrías subir una foto de tu TDA2040 (solo el integrado), pero con buena resolución del frente del encapsulado? Me harías un gran favor... Así se si tengo que ir ahí o ahorrarme el viaje...

¿Se consiguen TDAs ORIGINALES en Bahía? Si llego a conseguir originales y a un precio razonable, llevo bastante. Después los armo y los vendo (a mis amigos ).

Saludos.
Tavo.


----------



## Introtuning (Jul 13, 2010)

Excelente excelente excelente,no tengo otra palabra,lo único que yo haría seria sacar el tema de los allen de inox y mandar toda la estructura base a soldar con argon.
No te cobran mucho y te saltas la parte de roscar las planchuelas de las esquinas,le restarias peso porque no necesitas planchuelas tan gruesas de soporte y no se verían tornillos lo cual es excelente para mi gusto.
Pero eso depende de gusto,de tener alguien que lo suelde y de los usos del gabinete,talves vos necesitas que se desarme por completo.Tema aparte.

Solo tengo esto para tu gabinete

Te felicito.

Mariano,de haber sabido tu pasión por los midget te llevaba para que me ayudes a empujar.Ahora es tarde el tutu dio 5 vueltas en el aire y chau carreras:cabezon:

Pd: De nuevo capo excelente tu gabinete

saludos

Edit:gracias tavo por el dato yo justo mañana iba a comprar un tda a Audimax.Voy a ver que otras marcas alternativas son de mas calidad


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 13, 2010)

Por la pu**** que está bueno ese gabinete!!!!!!
Vale una huev**da en aluminio, pero está precioso. Que bueno que podés conseguir todos esos perfiles y planchas de aluminio, por que acá solo las planchas y hay que dar gracias que las puedo conseguir, pero del espesor que tengan ese día.
Hay que reconocer que la facilidad de maquinado del aluminio con equipo de medio pelo es algo incomparable para los "talleres caseros"...y ni te digo si tenés herramientas como la gente.

Felicitaciones!!! Está quedando muuuuyyyyyy BUENO!!!!

PD: Viste que soft bueno y simple de manejar?...y gratis!


----------



## Tavo (Jul 13, 2010)

Introtuning dijo:


> Edit:gracias tavo por el dato yo justo mañana iba a comprar un tda a Audimax.Voy a ver que otras marcas alternativas son de mas calidad



Marcas HAY UNA SOLA.
*ST Microelectronics*

Es la única original que produce los TDA20XX. Todas las demás, falsificaciones o imitaciones, son muy truchas. Aseguro que no es lo mismo un original que un trucho.

Esto es BASURA:












*Esto es ORIGINAL:*


























Si sos bicho, te das cuenta a dos metros cual es original y cual falsificado. Yo ya los conozco bastante, no me van a hacer dudar ninguno.
Fíjense que los originales tienen las patitas más anchas al principio, los truchos no. Hay muchas otras pistas, como la parte de atrás, que se ve bien en la primera imagen del original. No es plana ni brillante. Es más bien rugosa, áspera y tiene una formita...

Bueno, no es obsesión, es que estoy harto de comprar basura.

Saludos.
Tavo.


----------



## Cacho (Jul 13, 2010)

Ehbre, precioso gabinete...

Y armado de otra manera, distinto a la que pensé  (eso me gustó más). 
Cuando tengas algún avance, postealo que seguro va a ser lindo verlo.


Saludos


----------



## Introtuning (Jul 14, 2010)

Listo tavo la próxima ves que compre mirare esas diferencias.No tanto porque uno sea original y el otro no,sino por lo engorroso que se hace sacar un tda20xx y poner uno nuevo.eso me fastidia,es perdida de tiempo y renegar al cuete.Prefiero pagar una sola ves y trabajar una sola ves.Gracias de nuevo por el dato.


----------



## mariano22 (Jul 14, 2010)

ahh tavo gracias por el dato de los TDAxxxx, no lo sabia. Para tener en cuenta. Tambien guarda que no venden tda2050 en R.D., no los tienen. Vamois a tener que ir a M&B o Tecnomundo para esto.

Introtuning vos sos piloto de un midget o sos colaborador de uno? quien? altamirano, juan carlos salaverry? quien?? jaja
(pensado quienes dieron varias vueltitas una vez)

Un saludo!


----------



## ehbressan (Jul 14, 2010)

Hola, gracias a todos por sus opiniones, pero creo que son demasiados generosos 
Todavía ni empecé...
Las esquinas deberian quedar a 90 grados, bien prolijas y cerradas, ya que se solapan con el perfil "L" delantero y trasero (2 mm. mas por lado, para cubrir el espesor de los "L" laterales)
La soldadura es una buena opción, que aliviana un poco (ya de por si es bastante liviano) y le da robustez también. La contra es que tenés que trabajar dentro, con un poco de incomodidad.
En mi caso, lo pensé así, para poder montar todos los componentes sobre la chapa de fondo o piso de 3 mm. sin ninguna molestia adicional (llamese laterales y frente), para después luego colocarselos.
Otra ventaja del aluminio es que una vez listo lo que queremos, se puede mandar a anodizar en cualquiera de los colores disponibles, por solo $ 10 el kilo, y queda muy bien terminado. Ojo que es aislante, asi que la toma de tierra deberá conectarse a una superficie previamente lijada o raspada para sacar el anodizado.
Si, es un poco costoso, pero, creo que lo vale. Es muy fácil de trabajar, como dice EZ y agujerear y roscar es una pavadita. Los allen de inox los pongo porque me gustan personalmente como quedan.
En nuestra ciudad tenemos la suerte de contar con una casa que vende todo tipo de perfileria y chapas de Al, y te lo cortan con herramientas especiales, que quedan bien a medida y a escuadra, una gran ventaja, incluida en el precio. 
Eduardo, muy pero muy piola el soft, práctico, intuitivo, fácil de usar y rápido para aprender. Muchas gracias nuevamente.
Cacho, a medida que avance, pongo algunas fotitos, por ahí abriendo un tema nuevo.

Como comentario, este gabinete contendra de ESP el P06 (pre de phono), el P88 (pre) 3 PCB  del P09 (filtro activo que contará con 4 vias), 2 PCB del P71 (Circuito Transformador Linkwitz, para los subs) 1 trafito toroidal de 50W de dicroicas, con unas vueltitas mas para sacarle 16,8V que alimentará la P05 (PS de ESP), además de un atenuador de pasos discretos de 24 posiciones (volumen) y otro idem, pero como selector de entradas.
Y el frente, no será de aluminio.......Si no de pino (de unos troncos que cortaron, bahh asesinaron, acá en el barrio donde vivo, a modo de recuerdo u homenaje) y las perillas de encendido, volumen y selector de entrada, estarán torneadas en quebracho colorado.
Espero que quede bonito, pero falta....es un proyecto a largo plazo.
Gracias nuevamente por ser tan amables.
Sds.


----------



## Cacho (Jul 14, 2010)

ehbressan dijo:


> Hola, gracias a todos por sus opiniones, pero *creo que son demasiados generosos*


Ok: Qué porquería hermosa el gabinete que estás haciendo 

Se ve muy bien sin empezar, así que...
Cuando tengas las perillas y demás, seguro que queda impresionante: querré verlo. Y encima el contenido va a ser bueno. Más ganas tengo.

Saludos y felicitaciones de nuevo por tu aún no empezada preciosura.


----------



## ehbressan (Jul 14, 2010)

Jua Jua ....
Espero que el cachivache no me cueste el divorcio 
Después de este, vienen los ampli (8 en total) y las cajas........de 4 vias........
Además ya estoy armando el Dead of Zen para los auriculares, lo voy a alimentar con el P88.
Ya le dije a Rod que el culpable del futuro divorcio iba a ser él, y se declaró culpable nomás, pero me dijo que no me queje.....y que lo disfrute.

Sds.


----------



## Introtuning (Jul 21, 2010)

Mariano 22 una consulta.
En el tema de Mnicolau de la fuente fija y regulable mencionaste lo de los potenciometros multivuelta.
Donde lo compraste???
Porque fui hace un ratito a radio colonia y no tienen y en audimax me cobraban 65 pesos.Es ese el precio o me pasaron demasiado???
Los compraste en Bahía???

Saludos


----------



## Tavo (Jul 21, 2010)

Yo compré potenciómetros multivueltas hace un tiempo en Tecnomundo (Zelarrayán 824)... Si, son caros, pero no para tanto! Salen cerca de 6-8 pesos...

Pasate y preguntá. No siempre tienen el valor que necesitás, pero con suerte los conseguís...

Saludos!
Tavo.


----------



## Introtuning (Jul 21, 2010)

Gracias tavo.
Me olvide de pasar por ese.Saludos compa.


----------



## Cacho (Jul 21, 2010)

Intro...
Si pediste potenciómetros multivuelta, entonces sí que está bien el precio que te pasaron. Lo que estás buscando son *presets/trimpots *multivuelta.

De esos seguramente tienen en Audimax, en Radio Colonia y en varios otros lugares y cuestan lo que te dice Tavo más arriba. Una simple palabrita cambia mucho los precios...
Los potes multivuelta andan por los 80-100 pesos. Los presest multivuelta (esos cuadraditos y azules) están por los 3-4 pesos 
Menuda diferencia, ¿no?.


Saludos


----------



## Tavo (Jul 22, 2010)

Tiene razón Cacho. No son potenciómetros multivueltas. Son *presets* o *trimpots* multivueltas. Yo necesitaba un par para un amplificador, para regular el BIAS, creo.

Saludos.
Tavo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 22, 2010)

Existen (o existían) unos potenciómetros multivuelta "Económicos" que consistían en un potenciómetro convencional y un mecanismo de reducción adosado al eje, de esta forma para conseguir los 270º de giro del cursor del potenciómetro se debían dar unas 15 vueltas al eje con lo que lograban ajustes muy finos.
Respecto a los multivueltas de alambre convencionales, están entre U$ 7 y 20, depende donde se compran.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 22, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Existen (o existían) unos potenciómetros multivuelta "Económicos" que consistían en un potenciómetro convencional y un mecanismo de reducción adosado al eje, de esta forma para conseguir los 270º de giro del cursor del potenciómetro se debían dar unas 15 vueltas al eje con lo que lograban ajustes muy finos.



Tengo 7 u 8 de esos de 10K y 5K, pero creo que ya no se consiguen .
La ultima vez los compré en una casa de electrónica de la calle Belgrano, mas o menos cerca de la central de policía...Electrónica Kiwi creo que se llama, y fué el unico lugar donde los encontré en 1994. Hace como cuatro años volví por ahí, pero cuando pregunté, el que atendía me miraba como diciendo..."de que habla este chabón?"...pero bueno...y ya no habían en ninguna casa de electrónica del centro de Bs. As.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 22, 2010)

Considerando que el tema se ha alejado un tanto de su origen, ¿ Alguien conoce donde conseguir faders dobles de cermet ?


----------



## Tavo (Jul 22, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Considerando que el tema se ha alejado un tanto de su origen, ¿ Alguien conoce donde conseguir faders dobles de cermet ?


Considerando que ya se viene la "limpieza" de Cacho lol, no tengo ni idea Fogonazo sobre lo que preguntás. Podrías poner una imagen?

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 22, 2010)

Fader = Potenciómetro deslizante 
Cermet = Material plástico resistivo


----------



## Cacho (Jul 22, 2010)

Acá en Argentina, no se me ocurre quién pueda tener... ¿Revisaste Mouser.com?

La verdad que no he oído de cermet en otra cosa que no sean los presets. Nunca me crucé con un deslizante de ese material. Y ya conseguir los deslizantes es medio complicado...


----------



## ehbressan (Jul 22, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Considerando que el tema se ha alejado un tanto de su origen, ¿ Alguien conoce donde conseguir faders dobles de cermet ?



Solo de carbòn existen, si no me equivoco.
Hay unos de larga vida, marca Panasonic. Origen Japòn. Deben de ser muy buenos.
Sds.


----------



## Introtuning (Jul 22, 2010)

Cacho se cuales decís pero no es lo que buscaba.Yo lo preciso para una fuente regulable y los preset azules que vos mencionas son con destornillador.Yo necesito que se pueda regular con la mano ya que va en el frente de un gabinete.
Gracias igual por el dato.
Voy a terminar poniendo un potenciometro chico en serie con el otro.
Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 22, 2010)

Introtuning dijo:


> Cacho se cuales decís pero no es lo que buscaba......
> 
> Voy a terminar poniendo un potenciometro chico en serie con el otro.
> Saludos......
> ...


Lo que te dice "Cacho" es esta cosa, es un potenciómetro pero que da 10, 15 o 20 vueltas de tope a tope (Según modelo).


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 22, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Fader = Potenciómetro deslizante
> Cermet = Material plástico resistivo



Esas cosas suelen estar en los lugares menos pensados...
Acá en San Juan he encontrado unos potes plásticos de muy alta calidad (y precio ) para reparar una pedalera KORG de un amigo, en una casa que se dedica a la venta de instrumentos musicales electrónicos y "comunes". Es más, ellos fueron los que me consiguieron el parlante Eminence para el combo de la viola de mi hijo. También encontré allí los T-Nuts para sujetar parlantes y fichas plug de 1/4" marca Neutrik para armar un cable para la viola.

En fin...es probable que en esos lugares encuentres cosas que no están en las casas de electrónica...


----------



## Introtuning (Jul 22, 2010)

Fogonazo ese es exactamente el mismo que ayer me mostraron en Audimax y me lo querían cobrar 65.
Que es un potenciometro multivuelta o un preset multivuelta el que me mostras??
Yo necesito ese de la imagen.Pero es demasiado lo que me sale.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 22, 2010)

Introtuning dijo:


> Fogonazo ese es exactamente el mismo que ayer me mostraron en Audimax y me lo querían cobrar 65.
> ...
> Yo necesito ese de la imagen.Pero es demasiado lo que me sale.



Ese es mas caro por que tiene el eje y parte de la carcasa metálicos. Tratá de buscar unos que viene todos de plástico. Esos son un poco mas baratos (tipo $40 0 $45), pero menos de eso no vas a encontrar...y para una fuente es demasiado caro.
En mi fuente tengo esos que habló Fogonazo antes, que son un pote común con desmultiplicación a bolillas...pero ya creo que no existen.


----------



## Introtuning (Jul 22, 2010)

Ezavalla tenes razón la fuente son 2 ATX de pc recicladas y el regulador también reciclado.No da para gastar 40 pesos si el total del proyecto hasta ahora es de 50.Gracias de todas formas.Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 22, 2010)

Introtuning dijo:


> Ezavalla tenes razón la fuente son 2 ATX de pc recicladas y el regulador también reciclado.No da para gastar 40 pesos si el total del proyecto hasta ahora es de 50.Gracias de todas formas.Saludos


Alternativa económica: Poné 2 potenciómetros comunes, uno de ajuste "Grueso" y otro de ajuste "Fino"
Por ejemplo, si necesitas un potenciómetro de 5 K colocas uno de 4700 Ohms en serie con otro de 470, con el de 4700 ajustas grueso y con el otro corregís fino.

Si ya fue mencionada esta solución "! Sorry ¡ No leí todo el post"


----------



## Introtuning (Jul 22, 2010)

Es lo que pensaba hacer.Gracias fogonazo.
Saludos a todos


----------



## willynovi (Jul 22, 2010)

no viene al caso, pero queria decirles que me diverti mucho cuando describian los comercios de Bahía Blanca, mi ciudad natal.


----------



## Cacho (Jul 22, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> ...También encontré allí los T-Nuts para sujetar parlantes y fichas plug de 1/4" marca Neutrik para armar un cable para la viola.


Ahora que mencionaron esto de fichas y esas cosas (gracias EZ, que si no ni me acordaba), para comprar Neutrik acá lo más simple es ir a Sygnos.

Está en Sarmiento pasando Alvarado, casi en la esquina y sobre mano izquierda.
No son lo más barato del mundo, pero no te sacan la cabeza y tienen bastante variedad den fichas, conectores y cables. Eso sí, todo de audio.
Además de Neutrik trabajan con Amphenol y algunas otras marcas buenas.

También venden esquineros y accesorios para bafles de ese estilo, bisagras, cubrecantos y demás cachivaches similares para los racks. Hay parlantes, micrófonos, consolas y otras cosas, pero de eso se puede encontrar en otros lugares.
Definitivamente, si es por fichas de audio, ese lugar es una buena opción.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo (Jul 22, 2010)

Que bueno eso Cacho que decís... Ya había estado preguntando por esquineros para bafles... Cuando vaya voy a tener que darme una vuelta por ahí, también me interesa conseguir fichas de buena calidad...

Agrego unos datos sobre el local:


			
				Tavo dijo:
			
		

> SYGNOS
> Sonido, Video, Iluminación.
> 
> - Sarmiento 285 - Bahía Blanca (8000)
> ...



Saludos.
Tavo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 22, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Ahora que mencionaron esto de fichas y esas cosas (gracias EZ, que si no ni me acordaba), para comprar Neutrik acá lo más simple es ir a Sygnos.



Ahhh...es que las Neutrik que aparecen en esa web son las SPEAKON...que también se conocen como Neutrik , pero Neutrik es la marca y no el modelo de fichas...

Saludos!


----------



## Tavo (Jul 22, 2010)

O sea, no entendí bien:
Quisiste decir que Neutrik es como decir "Birome" y SPEAKON "bolígrafo" ?

¿Cómo es el modelo de fichas y cual es la marca de verdadera calidad? 


PS: Vos no decís "me voy a comprar un bolígrafo", decís "me voy a comprar una birome", mal dicho, porque "Birome" es una marca no un nombre de un artículo. Por eso usé ese ejemplo, espero que se entienda .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 22, 2010)

A ver...


 *SPEAKON *es el modelo de la ficha (como decir PLUG).
 *Neutrik *es la empresa que inventó la ficha SPEAKON.
Ta mas claro? FIjate acá: http://www.neutrik.com/fl/en/audio/productline.aspx


----------



## Tavo (Jul 22, 2010)

Ahora si, muchas gracias Eduardo por aclarar.

Saludo.s
Tavo


----------



## Cacho (Jul 22, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Ahhh...es que las Neutrik que aparecen en esa web son las SPEAKON...que también se conocen como Neutrik, pero Neutrik es la marca y no el modelo de fichas...


La verdad, nunca revisé la página 
Siempre que voy me quedo charlando con los de ahí, pero de la página... nada... 
Sólo sabía que existía.

Por otro lado, Speakon es el nombre registrado por Neutrik para esos conectores (es la compañía que los desarrolló, si no me equivoco), supongo que de ahí viene el intercambio de nombres. Los demás serán "tipo Speakon".
Es como comerse una Paty (no hablo de la tía de Bart ni de una Patricia, sino de hamburguesas ).

En fin, en este lugar se consiguen Speakons, Jacks TS/TRS y demás cosillas marca Neutrik.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo (Jul 23, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> En fin, en este lugar se consiguen Speakons, Jacks TS/TRS y demás cosillas marca Neutrik.





ezavalla dijo:


> Ahhh...es que las Neutrik que aparecen en esa web son las SPEAKON...que también se conocen como Neutrik , pero Neutrik es la marca y no el modelo de fichas...
> 
> Saludos!



Ah, pero entonces vuelvo a confundirme. A ver... Mi intención principal es saber si en *Sygnos* venden fichas tipo SPEAKON marca *NEUTRIK*.
Eso es todo. Se responde con un "si" o un "no". 

Muchas gracias, y disculpen por ser tan Pb (tabla periódica).

Saludos.
Tavo.

PS: Entré al site Web de Sygnos, y aparece esto:







Por lo que alcanzo a leer dice Neutrik. Pero solo hay ficha MACHO.
Y en el site web no tienen laaaaa variedad de fichas eh... Será que no está actualizado?

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Esta en ML vale $43,25 Tan cara es?





Esta en ML vale $17,75 Son caras eh...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 23, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Es como comerse una Paty (*no hablo de la tía de Bart ni de una Patricia*, sino de hamburguesas ).



Ahhhhh....pensé que nos ibamos a Moderación 



tavo10 dijo:


> Esta en ML vale $43,25 Tan cara es?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Efectivamente, son bastante caras, pero son las únicas que se bancan el maltrato en "sonido profesional". Además permiten conectar mas de un parlante con la misma ficha, para multi-amplificación.

Para tu casa no tiene mucho sentido usarlas, y por ahí es mejor usar fichas banana o las borneras prensacables para baffles, que son mas baratas y como no van a estar sujetas a conexiones/desconexiones frecuentes ni a golpes...andan joya.


----------



## ehbressan (Jul 23, 2010)

Por ahi esteticamente queda feo (u horrible), pero fierro fierro (y es industrial) no hay como tornillo, terminal y tuerca con contratuerca o tuerca autofrenante o autoblocante. No se afloja, no se sale, no se rompe, no nada. 
Puede ser de bronce o cobre (de cobre seria jaien) 
Sds.


----------



## Tavo (Jul 23, 2010)

Si ehbressan, el tema es cuando tenés que sacar los bafles cada cierto tiempo... Ni da para andar con la pinza/llave/llave francesa sacando las tuercas, contratuercas... Jeje...

En cambio, para unos buenos bafles (aunque chicos, 8") no hay nada mejor que estas fichas Neutrik. Yo las compraría.

Y si no, encontré el tipo de ficha que uso normalmente, es el jack hembra de 1/4, pero Neutrik...
Esto mismo --> (esta vale *$5,50 (Neutrik Original)* en _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-88883225-neutrik-nys229-conector-ficha-jack-plug-ts-hembra-chasis--_JM_, excelente precio!!)






Esta es Neutrik original. Para balfes para casa, hogareños, vienen al pelo.

Saludos!
Tavo.


			
				Eduardo dijo:
			
		

> Además permiten conectar mas de un parlante con la misma ficha, para multi-amplificación.


¿Como es esto? ¿Conectar varios bafles con una sola ficha?
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
PSS: Con eso que pongo los precios, ojo, *NO estoy haciendo publicidad de ML ni nada por el estilo*, es para darse una idea, es bueno saber que valen aproximadamente.


----------



## Dano (Jul 23, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Existen (o existían) unos potenciómetros multivuelta "Económicos" que consistían en un potenciómetro convencional y un mecanismo de reducción adosado al eje, de esta forma para conseguir los 270º de giro del cursor del potenciómetro se debían dar unas 15 vueltas al eje con lo que lograban ajustes muy finos.
> Respecto a los multivueltas de alambre convencionales, están entre U$ 7 y 20, depende donde se compran.



http://www.alphapotentiometers.net/html/16mm_slide_pot_24.html

Alpha hace deslizables stereo, no se si serán de cernet pero igualmente los alpha son calidad pura, ni idea en que precio estarán.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 23, 2010)

Dano dijo:


> http://www.alphapotentiometers.net/html/16mm_slide_pot_24.html
> 
> Alpha hace deslizables stereo, no se si serán de cernet pero igualmente los alpha son calidad pura, ni idea en que precio estarán.



! Gracias Dano ¡, los Alpha no los conocía.

Estuve investigando y Bourns  y Vishay los fabrican, por estas latitudes Elko/Arrow representa a ambas marcas.

Respecto al precio, es fácil, un pulmón o un riñón, o sea un


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 23, 2010)

tavo10 dijo:


> ¿Como es esto? ¿Conectar varios bafles con una sola ficha?



No son varios baffles, sino *varios parlantes en el mismo baffle*.
Suponé que tenés un baffle de dos vías biamplificado. En ese caso necesitas cuatro cables y dos fichas, OK? Pues bueno, vienen unas speakon que son de dos vías, así que le mandás los cuatro cables a la misma ficha y tiene dos juegos de contactos para conactar a cada parlante.
Creo que también vienen de cuatro vías...pero no me acuerdo.


----------



## Tavo (Jul 23, 2010)

Ajá!! Mira que interesante Eduardo...

Me pareció ver por ahí en las "preguntas al vendedor" en ML que le decían "de dos contactos, de cuatro contactos"... Claro, ahora entiendo mejor la cosa.

El día que me haga unos baflecitos que valgan la pena (GB Audio, 8"), les voy a poner fichas Neutrik Speakon. Sin dudas. 
(Por el momento tengo un bafle chico, Moon MW-54. Si le podría fichas Neutrik, las fichas solas valen más que el bafle!!! Jeje)
Saludos!
Tavo.


----------



## ehbressan (Jul 23, 2010)

Otra opciòn segura y mùltiple, pero cara, es colocar conectores tipo militares, de enchufe y roscado ràpido, suelen venir de 2 a mùltiples pines y con cuerpo y tuerca de aluminio. Robustos y confiables.


----------



## Cacho (Jul 23, 2010)

tavo10 dijo:


> Me pareció ver por ahí en las "preguntas al vendedor" en ML que le decían "de dos contactos, de cuatro contactos"...


Acá te dejo una foto recién sacadita con un "tipo" Speakon de Proel (andan bien estos y no son caros), macho y desarmado, donde se ven los 4 contactos y un hembra Speakon (este sí es Neutrik), ambos comprados donde decía más arriba. Obviamente, si mirás el hembra desde atras tiene 4 contactos también 




No me acuerdo los precios exactos, pero rondaron los $10-15 cada uno (esto fue hace un tiempo, así que no puedo asegurar que sigan en esos valores).
De todas formas, para un baflecito chico no te recomiendo usar Speakon. Parafraseando a EZavalla, estarías usando un cañon para matar moscas. Mejor tirate para la línea de conectores DIN, más chicos, fáciles de conseguir y baratos, que soportan bien las corrientes que le podrías pedir. O si no, a los mini cannon (o mini XLR, muy parecidos a los DIN3).
De los primeros inclusive vienen modelos que traen un anillo con rosca para asegurarlos.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo (Jul 23, 2010)

Cacho!!

Ahora que me decís...
¿Los conectores DIN son los que usan los micrófonos?
Disculpá mi ignorancia, pero no se como se llaman. Hace dos días acabo de comprar una ficha macho para micrófono dinámico; y la verdad me sorprendí. La ficha tiene una calidad extraordinaria, y no me pareció cara, 12 mangos. No se cual es la marca, pero es casi toda metalizada cromada y tiene unos contactos bien fuertes. Me hice un regio cable para micrófono, con Plug mono 1/4 en el otro extremo.


			
				Cachito dijo:
			
		

> y un hembra Speakon (este sí es Neutrik)



Esas imágenes que posteaste... mmm, creo que esas no son fichas originales Neutrik... Fijate las que yo subí, son mucho más robustas, y se ve bien claro Neutrik... Deben ser fichas tipo Speakon, imitación Neutrik...

Aparte, pequeño detalle de por medio, fijate el precio de las que posteé yo... Son saladas. 

Saludos!
Tavo.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Jul 23, 2010)

tavo10 dijo:


> ¿Los conectores DIN son los que usan los micrófonos?


Son XLR: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XLR_connector


----------



## Cacho (Jul 23, 2010)

Ahí te contestó Yoangel sobre las Cannon (oficialmente se llaman XLR). Esas suelen ser las que llevan los mics (por lo menos los decentemente buenos). Eso de pasarlo a plug mono en la otra punta... ¿Qué hiciste con la señal balanceada? ¿La chanchadita que estoy pensando? 

En cuanto a la hembra... http://www.neutrik.com/fl/en/audio/210_45961/NL4MP_detail.aspx 
Y sí, es Neutrik. 
Y sí, es barata. 
Si querés pagar mucho más, adelante 

Saludos


----------



## Tavo (Jul 23, 2010)

Cachitooo dijo:
			
		

> Eso de pasarlo a plug mono en la otra punta... ¿Qué hiciste con la señal balanceada? ¿La chanchadita que estoy pensando?



Si, esa chanchadita que estás pensando!  ¿Cómo adivinaste? 
Na, la verdad, ni idea eso de señal balanceada... mmm (vergüenza de mi ignorancia )... Solo tomé como GND el pin1 y como "positivo" el pin2.

¿Cómo lo harías vos? ¿Qué es eso de señal balanceada (uff, otra vez este pesado...)?
¿Cómo "convertís" la señal balanceada a "señal normal, común"? 

Ahora vienen los palos. Ya preparé la espalda.

Saludos.
Tavo.

PS: Gracias por responder Yoangel Lazaro. Sospeché (hace una hora) que eran XLR. 
PS/2 (no me refiero a la ficha de teclados de PC eh, PostSriptum [lo aprendí de Cacho]):



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> En cuanto a la hembra... http://www.neutrik.com/fl/en/audio/2...MP_detail.aspx
> Y sí, es Neutrik.
> Y sí, es barata.
> Si querés pagar mucho más, adelante
> ...



Y porqué la que yo puse un tanto más atrás vale $45??? Es obvio que a la vista es distinta, debe ser más compleja, o más reforzada.


----------



## Cacho (Jul 23, 2010)

Tenés una señal en contrafase con la otra entre los pines 2 y 3, ambas referidas al pin1 (tierra ).

Si vas a "desbalancerla", entonces conectá el pin3 a tierra en la ficha XLR (esa es la chanchadita). Si tu mic es balanceado y dejaste el 3 al aire, probablemente escuches la señal bajita y casi seguro, distorsionada.
Si no tiene salida balanceada... Da igual 

¿Qué mic estás usando?


----------



## Tavo (Jul 23, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Tenés una *señal en contrafase con la otra entre los pines 2 y 3*, ambas referidas al pin1 (tierra ).
> 
> Si vas a "desbalancerla", entonces conectá el pin3 a tierra en la ficha XLR (esa es la chanchadita). Si tu mic es balanceado y dejaste el 3 al aire, probablemente escuches la señal bajita y casi seguro, distorsionada.
> Si no tiene salida balanceada... Da igual
> ...



1) Lo que está en *Rojo*, no entendí. Tirame algún link para leer, please...
2) ¿Que mic estoy usando? Un SHURE SM-58. (ahí viene el tiro... PAF!)

Naaaaa!! No voy a ser tan croto de usar un micrófono más caro que todo el amplificador y el bafle... Ojalá tuviera uno de esos...
Me prestaron un mic, pero... Creo que tiene más calidad un micrófono tipo electret que esa semejante porquería. Ni me acuerdo la marca, lo enchufé, lo probé, lo insulté, y lo devoví. Eso es todo. Ahora planeo comprarme un SHURE SM-58 o 57, es para voces, y microfonear algún instrumento...

Toco guitarra elétrica y canto en el grupo... Y estamos necesitando sonido de "mediana" potencia... Imaginate que un simple golpe de Crash de la batería me tapa TODO... jeje...
Y por eso necesito un micrófono, para mandarlo al amplo.

Saludos.
Taov.


----------



## torres.electronico (Jul 23, 2010)

tienen direcciones nuevas? Existe todavía Radio Colonia? Hace 6 años que me fui de Bahía; estoy viviendo en Comodoro (como se extraña bahia)...
Tengo encarado un desarrollo, y el cliente es de Suarez, el tema esta en que necesito armarle el diseño con componentes al alcance de esta persona en caso de reparaciones (no creo  ); si alguien me da una lista actualizada, les voy agradecer, ya que recomendarle casas de Baires no da; Gracias y saludos


----------



## Coss (Jul 23, 2010)

El post arrancó hace 2 semanas, está bastante actualizado y Radio Colonia sigue existiendo jaja


----------



## Tavo (Jul 23, 2010)

torres.electronico dijo:


> *tienen direcciones nuevas?* Existe todavía Radio Colonia? Hace 6 años que me fui de Bahía; estoy viviendo en Comodoro (como se extraña bahia)...
> Tengo encarado un desarrollo, y el cliente es de Suarez, el tema esta en que necesito armarle el diseño con componentes al alcance de esta persona en caso de reparaciones (no creo  ); si alguien me da una lista actualizada, les voy agradecer, ya que recomendarle casas de Baires no da; Gracias y saludos



Podrías gastarte en leer un poquito el post, fijate que mas o menos al principio Cacho comenta resumidamente un vistazo general de todas las casa de Electrónica de Bahía Blanca...
Las direcciones de los locales, son las que aparecen en el post. Este post el reciente, tiene 2 semanas...

Saludos.
Tavo.


----------



## mariano22 (Jul 23, 2010)

gente!! como les va tantoo tiempo? me extrañaron? jaja.. tube unos problemitas con la maquina pero yo ta todo.

Mientras tanto estube en Audimax y no pude conseguir leds RGB. Tienen idea donde los podre conseguir en bahia?

Un saludo!


----------



## Coss (Jul 23, 2010)

mariano22 dijo:


> gente!! como les va tantoo tiempo? me extrañaron? jaja.. tube unos problemitas con la maquina pero yo ta todo.
> 
> Mientras tanto estube en Audimax y no pude conseguir leds RGB. Tienen idea donde los podre conseguir en bahia?
> 
> Un saludo!



RGB de qué tamaño/potencia?


----------



## mariano22 (Jul 23, 2010)

emi si se podria de 10mm sino de 5 y potencia no se de cuanto vienen. pero tendria que usar unos que tengan bastante, porque es para un mini- cabezal movil.

Un saludo!


----------



## Coss (Jul 23, 2010)

mariano22 dijo:


> emi si se podria de 10mm sino de 5 y potencia no se de cuanto vienen. pero tendria que usar unos que tengan bastante, porque es para un mini- cabezal movil.
> 
> Un saludo!



En Tecnomundo armaron un muestrario con varios leds de distintos tamaños y colores, creo que habia unos RGB de 4 patas en 5mm. Supongo que son para indicar el estado del cabezal y no para decoracion.

Te preguntaba en cuanto a potencia y uso que le ibas a dar ya que para aplicaciones de iluminacion ambiente encontré una página que vende unos leds RGB de 3W a $15 cuando acá te llegan a pedir mas de $60 si es que los consiguen.

Un video probando el led recien llegado de china:


----------



## mariano22 (Jul 23, 2010)

ahh mira che.. no se me habia ocurrido pensar que podia haber en Tecnomundo. En cuanto pueda me voy a fijar. Tenes idea el precio de los de 5mm?

Muchas gracias por el dato!

Un saludo!


----------



## Coss (Jul 23, 2010)

mariano22 dijo:


> ahh mira che.. no se me habia ocurrido pensar que podia haber en Tecnomundo. En cuanto pueda me voy a fijar. Tenes idea el precio de los de 5mm?
> 
> Muchas gracias por el dato!
> 
> Un saludo!



La verdad ni idea el precio, seguro unas cuantas veces el valor fuera de Bahía


----------



## mariano22 (Jul 23, 2010)

jaja seguro... igual gracias el dato! un saludo


----------



## Cacho (Jul 24, 2010)

tavo10 dijo:


> 1) Lo que está en *Rojo*, no entendí. Tirame algún link para leer, please...


Este está cortito y con gráficos bastante claros: http://www.ians-net.co.uk/articles/balanced_lines.php



tavo10 dijo:


> Me prestaron un mic, pero... Creo que tiene más calidad un micrófono tipo electret que esa semejante porquería. Ni me acuerdo la marca, lo enchufé, lo probé, lo insulté, y lo devoví.


Probablemente hayas escuchado o mal que suena si el cable está mal conectado (lo que te decía de la señal balanceada y el pin 3 bendito).
Corregí el cable y probalo de nuevo 

Acá me recomendaron los JTS PDM3. No los probé, pero me dijeron que son unas buenas copias de los SM-58 y cuestan US$50 (en Bahía).
Si no, están los Behringer 8500. No son una joya increíble, pero por los 25-30 dólares que cuestan, la verdad que andan muy bien. Si ya hablamos de un sonido de más calidad... Bueno, a ponerse, que nada es gratis y menos los SM-58, que cuestan bastante más de lo que valen (como son el estándar, sube el precio).

Saludos


----------



## torres.electronico (Jul 24, 2010)

tavo10 dijo:


> Podrías gastarte en leer un poquito el post, fijate que mas o menos al principio Cacho comenta resumidamente un vistazo general de todas las casa de Electrónica de Bahía Blanca...
> Las direcciones de los locales, son las que aparecen en el post. Este post el reciente, tiene 2 semanas...
> Saludos.
> Tavo.



Si te desaceleraras un poco bajando un cambio, te darías cuenta que si pregunto, es por que no veo la fecha del post ya que me carga con errores la pagina...  Igualmente, gracias por el dato el amigo que me corroboro que vive radio colonia y el listado que hay, sigue vigente
Saludos


----------



## Tavo (Jul 24, 2010)

Disculpas, no estaba para nada acelerado. Lamento que tengas errores con el software de exploración de internet, no lo sabía.

Las casas mencionadas a lo largo del post son las que hay, con las direcciones que están, son vigentes.

Saludos.
Tavo.


----------



## torres.electronico (Jul 26, 2010)

Todo bien TAVO
Ahi estue hablando con Daniel Corbata de radio colonia ... no tienen nada de nada ... Vamos a ver si le doy duro al telefono esta tarde y llamo a todas las casas de electronica restantes en Bahia... Parece increible , que no se pueda encontrar un simple IR21362 en toda la republica Argentina :enfadado: ... lo mas triste que no tiene reemplazo y eso me va a llevar a re desarrollar todo


----------



## mariano22 (Jul 26, 2010)

che pero que es un led IR o un transistor? a mi tambien me paso una vez de no poder encontrar un led IR que necesitaba

Edit: tienen idea si podre conseguir leds RGB en SyGNOS?


----------



## Cacho (Jul 26, 2010)

No, de componentes no tienen nada en Sygnos.

RGB, probablemente en Tecnomundo. En Audimax no creo que tengan en stock, pero pueden traértelo (Radio Colonia estimo que tmabién) y M&B (Rodriguez entre F. Sanchez y Santo Domingo) quizá tenga alguno tirado en un cajón, pero no lo sé.

@Torres: A veces se complica conseguir un driver común (como el IR2110) y vos pedís una delicatessen 
Fijate si lo conseguís, y comentá dónde, que seguro que no va a ser fácil. A todo esto, ¿probaste con el representante de IR en Argentina?

Saludos


----------



## mariano22 (Jul 26, 2010)

Gracias cacho por responder.
Te aclaro que en radio colonia y audimax, un poco mas, no saben ni que es.
En esta semana voy a ir a ver en M&B y Tecnomundo a ver que tal.

Un Saludo


----------



## torres.electronico (Jul 26, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> ...@Torres: A veces se complica conseguir un driver común (como el IR2110) y vos pedís una delicatessen
> Fijate si lo conseguís, y comentá dónde, que seguro que no va a ser fácil. A todo esto, ¿probaste con el representante de IR en Argentina?Saludos


 

Que buena data, voy a ver si veo donde contactar al representante en Arg... 

Y justo necesito ese, porque tiene un par de características que me gustan más que un 2130... Estoy encarando para un cliente de suarez, un variador de frecuencia, y justamente el 21362/5 tiene menos complejidad en censar la corriente del motor, y sumado a eso, me da un pin más de Eneable, cosa que me encaja como anillo al dedo para habilitar el micro cuando mándar el pwm….
  Lo más triste, es que si no lo consigo, voy a tener que inclinarme por hacer la variación de velocidad del motor, con un triac atacando el ángulo; pero dada la complejidad de la rutina que tengo va a ser un dolor de xxxxx, (2 sensores + teclado + lcd + salida potencia). Ni hablar, las protecciones; con el variador de frecuencia, puedo atacar motores de ¼ a ½ HP, y con el otro, para cada tipo de motor, tendría que hacer una protección distinta….Cacho, si llegas a tener alguna data de como contactar a la gente de IR, chiflame… algún asadete nos vamos a comer cuando ande por ahí


----------



## mariano22 (Jul 26, 2010)

Che hoy estube en Tecnomundo averiguando por los led RGB, *me querian cobrar 17$ uno de 5mm! *estan locos. Ni loco lo compre.


----------



## Cacho (Jul 26, 2010)

torres.electronico dijo:


> ...si llegas a tener alguna data de como contactar a la gente de IR, chiflame…


Chiflé, pero no llegó hasta allá.
Mejor te paso esta página  :http://www.irf.com/whoto-call/distributors/soamerica.html


torres.electronico dijo:


> ...algún asadete nos vamos a comer cuando ande por ahí


Cómo no. Avisá nomás.

Saludos

Edit: Mariano, esos son realmente caros... Rondan los 8-10 pesos en general los RGB..
Habrá que ver quién más los tiene o los trae...


----------



## ehbressan (Jul 26, 2010)

Torres, de última, tenés esta opción:

http://search.digikey.com/scripts/D..._link=hp_go_button&KeyWords=IR21362&x=26&y=11

La tarifa plana a Argentina es de U$S 40. Podés combinar varios componentes y salis casi hecho.
Además te aseguras la calidad.
Sds.


----------



## torres.electronico (Jul 27, 2010)

Cacho....





ehbressan... Chequeando el 1er Link, y si no pasa nada, chequeo el tuyo...Gracias por la data


----------



## torres.electronico (Jul 28, 2010)

Ahi se contacto a la gente de Semak S.A. y Elko Componentes Elect....No tienen nada en stock aca , pero si los pido, me pueden traer... el tema e sque minimo, 1000 en uno, y en el otro, 1500*
Me parece que lo voy a tener que encarar de otra manera, gracias a todos
*


----------



## Cacho (Jul 28, 2010)

Pero preguntales por distribuidores minoristas... Ellos tienen que conocer a sus clientes y hasta han de sospechar a quién le pueden quedar unos cuantos 

Si buscás el IR2110, en Microelectrónica (microelectronicash... no me acuerdo el resto, pero lo googleás y sale) lo conseguí unos hace pocos días, algo de 11-12 pesos. El otro, ni idea.

Saludos


----------



## ehbressan (Jul 29, 2010)

Podés chequear en Farnell, y si lo tienen, te lo traen los de Electrocomponentes.
Sds.


----------



## mariano22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Hola Gente!
Estoy investigando pero todavia no fui a ningun lugar en especial. Necesito una serigrafia para el frente de mi ampli. Tendrian que ser solo las palabras en blanco, ya que el ampli es negro. 
Tienen idea de algun lugar en especial? Tenia pensado en serigrafia Gomez, es barato?

UN saludo!


----------



## Coss (Jul 30, 2010)

mariano22 dijo:


> Hola Gente!
> Estoy investigando pero todavia no fui a ningun lugar en especial. Necesito una serigrafia para el frente de mi ampli. Tendrian que ser solo las palabras en blanco, ya que el ampli es negro.
> Tienen idea de algun lugar en especial? Tenia pensado en serigrafia Gomez, es barato?
> 
> UN saludo!



Si lo mandás a hacer en vinilo? queda 10 puntos, en Señal Gráfica (Fitz Roy entre Chile y A.Brunel) siempre me atendieron bien, tardaron poco y no me resultó caro.
Si le llevás el archivo de Corel o Illustrator te dan un precio aproximado.


----------



## Introtuning (Jul 30, 2010)

Mariano concuerdo con Coss,en vinilo es económico y hay muchísimos lugares para hacerlo.En N' y S' detrás del restaurante El Cholo laburan bien.
Uno que arranco hace poquito pero trabaja muy pero muy bien es un loco que esta en la calle jujuy al 400 es un local verde manzana.
Cobra la mitad de lo que cobran los demás.No es necesario llevar nada hecho el te lo hace en el acto y en letras chicas laburan excelente.Por lo menos en mi moto quedo jolla.
Sino en la todo clasificado salen muchos que trabajan en vinilo y otros (mas caros) que imprimen en vinilo.Fijate, es una opción
Saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Jul 30, 2010)

Introtuning dijo:


> Uno que arranco hace poquito pero trabaja muy pero muy bien es un loco que esta en la calle jujuy al 400 es un local verde manzana.


Buen dato...

Voy a tener que ir algún día de estos (cuando tenga recortado el frente de mi fuente, o al menos, diagramado clarito )

Saludos


----------



## Introtuning (Jul 30, 2010)

Mira cacho en un lugar para hacer un tribal para mi moto  me cobraban 50 pesos este me lo hizo idéntico en 17.Hay diferencia.
Eso si el lugar no es muy de alta escuela o de etiqueta como quien diria.De ves en cuando tienen una moto metida adentro desarmandola o Tomando uno que otro basito.
Pero eso no quita que trabajen bien
Con migo fue muy responsable.
Viniendo por Jujuy a mano derecha tiene un cartel blanco con rojo y es el único local que hay en la cuadra. parece una verduleria por el color jeje.Esta una cuadra y media de Juan Molina.
Yo nunca tuve drama


----------



## Cacho (Jul 30, 2010)

Introtuning dijo:


> Eso si el lugar no es muy de alta escuela o de etiqueta como quien diria.


Ok, yo no ando de saco y corbata 


Introtuning dijo:


> De ves en cuando tienen una moto metida adentro desarmandola, o Tomando uno que otro basito.


Mientras la moto no sea mía y que del vasito conviden (o no, según lo que haya adentro )

Gracias por el dato.

Saludos


----------



## Introtuning (Jul 30, 2010)

Son piolas son piolas.Y siempre Brahma.
Alguien sabe donde conseguir buen papel para los PCB y una casa para imprimirlos???Toy teniendo dramas con las fotocopiadoras.


----------



## Cacho (Jul 30, 2010)

Yo uso mi impresora (HP-1006) con toner recargado y papel siliconado. Se compra en Pedro Pico al...200-400 (no me acuerdo justo), mano izquierda (o sea que es número par). Es un local chiquito de insumos para serigrafía y la hoja de algo así como 50*50cm cuesta unos 3 pesos (hace tiempo que no compro, puede haber subido).

Cuando no tengo siliconado... Una hoja de la "Nueva" de hace algunos domingos o uso la "Familia Cooperativa", ambas revistas son gratis 

Los dos métodos andan bien. Todo pasa por hacer bien la transferencia con la plancha.

Saludos


----------



## Introtuning (Jul 30, 2010)

Si eso lo se por antiguos dramas,Levante dos placas de cobre de PCB, parecía el aluminio de la tapa de los yogures.jaja
Pero todo debido a que el toner no se  pasaba nunca a la placa.
Ese papel con impresora común o laser???
Te acordas el nombre de la casa??


----------



## Coss (Jul 30, 2010)

Yo siempre lo hice con papel filmina, imprimir una hoja A4 cuesta algo de $1.50 en "La casita azul" (12 de Octubre al 1000).
Ahora un amigo está terminando una fresadora para PCB, los primeros circuitos quedaron muy bien


----------



## mariano22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Buenisimo! Gracias a todos! la semana que viene que este mas libre voy a pasar por alguno a ver que tal!

Un saludo!


----------



## Cacho (Jul 30, 2010)

Introtuning dijo:


> Ese papel con impresora común o laser?


Las laser son comunes hoy por hoy.
Y sí: Es laser. Las otras no usan toner sino tinta 


Introtuning dijo:


> Te acordas el nombre de la casa?


Nop, pero es una casa de insumos de serigrafía, yo me acuerdo que la encontré por la guía y no había muchas que digamos. Agarro la guía y... No, no figura con nombre, sólo Pedro Pico 254 (era par nomás ) y el teléfono: 450-2002.

Saludos


----------



## mariano22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Hola gente! recien vi que e habiaseguido antes con el tema del papel para armar las PCB. Yo compro hace un tiempito hojas A4 fotográficas en la Libreria Don Bosco, al fondo, te atienden y las podes pedir, individuales (3.6$ cada una) o el pack de 20 hojas (21$, mucha diferencia). Me han andado de maravillas imprimiendolas en una hoja comun y haciendole fotocopia en esta hoja en un kiosco.
Cuando lo planchas, simplemente lo retiras de una (sin piedad y con muchas ganas) el papel entero, y queda genial. No se me ha salido con el percloruro y la terminacion es PROFECIONAL.

Les mando un saludo y los invito a que la prueben! porque 3$ (por una individual) no es caro.

Una fotito de mi ultima placa con esta hoja: (osciloscopio para PC-Mnicolau)


----------



## Introtuning (Ago 2, 2010)

Mariano te consulto algo???La fotocopia es con láser o chorro de tinta???Porque las compre hace un ratito las hojas donde dijiste   y después de recorrer todo el centro nadie las imprime por no saber si su fotocopiadora es láser o a tinta común,A los que yo fuy claro.
Te consulto porque termine en saabedra la primera cuadra y me dijo que ese papel es para chorro de tinta no láser.
Vos en que lo imprimiste???


----------



## Coss (Ago 2, 2010)

Introtuning dijo:


> Mariano te consulto algo???La fotocopia es con láser o chorro de tinta???Porque las compre hace un ratito las hojas donde dijiste   y después de recorrer todo el centro nadie las imprime por no saber si su fotocopiadora es láser o a tinta común,A los que yo fuy claro.
> Te consulto porque termine en saabedra la primera cuadra y me dijo que ese papel es para chorro de tinta no láser.
> Vos en que lo imprimiste???



Te respondo por mariano, tiene que ser láser la impresora


----------



## Introtuning (Ago 2, 2010)

Entonces hay dos tipos de papel fotografico porque el que venden en Librería don bosco es para chorro de tinta.La misma caja lo dice.
Mi pregunta no era con que se imprime sino con que lo imprimió mariano ya que compre el mismo papel que el.
Pero como yo siempre escuche que se hace con laser por esa mi pregunta dirigida a mariano22.

Otra: yo e pasado con el método de la plancha los circuitos y dependiendo el papel A4 que use la fotocopiadora se puede hacer en tinta y no toner.Solo hay que saber que papel usar.Yo por suerte en el kiosco de cerca de mi casa es a tinta y el papel bastante fino y quedan bien.Pero quería probar con el fotográfico para ver si da mejor resultado.

Otra: para los que son de aca de bahia, saben donde conseguir Resistencias de 1%???Porque en audimax no la trabajan.


----------



## mariano22 (Ago 2, 2010)

Che introtuning son las mismas hojas fotograficas de la libreria DB? ME PARECE que son laser pero nunca le preste atencion. Yo le hago fotocopia en cualquier kiosco que encuentre, el que se me cruce por la calle. Deciles que ya lo hiciste varias veces y fue. Pero sirven en fotocopiadoras de los kioscos. 
No te arrepientas todavia de haberla comprado proque ya vas a poder usarlas.jaja. Eso si (y muy importante) la impresion debe hacerse sobre el lado brilloso, que para eso esta.

Un saludo!

Edit: me ganaste por un minuto. jaja


----------



## Introtuning (Ago 2, 2010)

Y que pasaría si le digo al kioskero "imprimí nomas que ya lo e hecho" y cuando saque la fotocopia sale todo corrido y cada ves que saca fotocopias le salen manchadas por culpa de que mi hoja mancho toda la maquina por dentro?????termino con un moretón en el ojo.jejeje

Mira las que compre son las únicas que venden según la vendedora.
Son de la marca INKJET  Dice MultiPaper Max la caja.Es de 20 como dijiste y a ese valor 21$


----------



## mariano22 (Ago 2, 2010)

Introtuning dijo:


> Y que pasaría si le digo al kioskero "imprimí nomas que ya lo e hecho" y cuando saque la fotocopia sale todo corrido y cada ves que saca fotocopias le salen manchadas por culpa de que mi hoja mancho toda la maquina por dentro?????termino con un moretón en el ojo.jejeje


 
Ah ta bien. Yo no he tenido problema. De ultima andate a algun locutorio con impresora laser o averigua en taller 4 (mitre pasando yrigoyen) que hacen muchas impresiones. O mejor, si tenes un amigo que tenga impresora laser, tenes el tema solucionado.

Un saludo!


----------



## Introtuning (Ago 3, 2010)

Ignorante yo.jeje
Lo de INKJET no es la marca sino el tipo de imprecion.

Las impresoras INKJET son las que trabajan por chorro de tinta.Me acabo de dar cuenta.En tu paquete que dice en el margen superior derecho mariano???

Vuelvo a preguntar por si se paso por alto.
Resistencias 1% en bahia blanca???


----------



## mariano22 (Ago 3, 2010)

Hola introtuning!

Che te paso a contar que hasta hoy no compre nunca el block de 20 hojas, porque las compre individuales, ya que no hago muchas que digamos. Pero en si son las mismas que las tullas.

Encontre un lugar DONDE PODRIAN HACERTE LA IMPRESION: ES EN EL CIBER "CABINA i" (O ALGO ASI). Esta al principio de la cuadra donde esta la municipalidad.(porque no me acuerdo si ai ya empezaba Alsina). Fijate ai, pedis una maquina, y lo imprimis con una laser que tienen.

Un saludo!

PD1: por las resistencias averiguaste M&b?tecnomundo? nunca las compre. Aver, adivino, son para el amperimetro que vas a hacer?. Si es asi, como es una version tambien con el 7107, yo siempre use las de 5% y no tube problemas en nada.
PD2: te molestaria decirnos tu nombre? porque suena raro llamarte "introtuning"(mas alla del nombre de usuario).


----------



## Introtuning (Ago 3, 2010)

OK.
entonces estamos mal porque según la vendedora las que venden sueltas son de otra calidad,de menor calidad(y asi y todo te las cobra el triple que las del block de 20)
Asi que me va a tocar comprar un par sueltas y provar con esas en elciber que me comentas.

PD1: No aberigue en ningún otro lado porque después de Audimax di mil vueltas por todo el centro buscando para fotocopiar el PCB,y andar en moto, en el centro, a las 6 de la tarde, con todo el mundo comprando y demás es terrible..
Asi que me volví y quede en volver hoy pero hace muchísimo frío jejeje.

PD2: Soy Matias Damian O Matias O Damian O Intro O Max o como te guste jeje

PD3:Estoy teniendo dramas para entrar a la pagina despues de estar 10 o 15 min en linea.A alguien le pasa lo mismo???


----------



## Cacho (Ago 3, 2010)

Buenas...

Las impresoras laser (esas son las "lindas" para los PCBs) usan toner y eso es loq ue te interesa para transferir.
Las chorro de tinta... usan tinta. No se transfieren.

Necesitás una impresión con una laser o una fotocopia para que quede como la gente el asunto. Las fotocopiadoras usan el mismo sistema y toner que las laser 

Ahora... Resistencias al 1%... En Audimax tienen algo, en Tecnomundo tienen el cajoncito de los cachivaches de donde de donde pueden sacar algunas, pero no pidas mucha variedad de valores. 
No sé ni Radiuo Colonia ni M&B.

Lo de entrar después de 15 minutos... ¿No te desconecta por casualidad y tenés que entrar de nuevo?

Saludos


----------



## Introtuning (Ago 3, 2010)

Anoche tuve mi tercer fracaso consecutivo.Saque una fotocopia laser en una casa de fotocopias donde te preguntan hasta que papel queres.Pero el toner no pasaba mas a la placa se termino levantando el cobre.La revolie al cuerno y no lo volví a intentar.

Las resistencias que necesito son de 1K y 1M de 1%.En audimax me dijo que no.Tendre que revisar en tecnomundo.

Y no me pide ingresar denuevo porque yo estoy en logueado automático.El tema es así yo tengo la pagina en suscripciones y voy dando en actualizar para ver si alguien respondió algún post.Pero ya me paso tres veces que despues de un raro no puedo actualizar y no la puedo abrir denuevo por unos quince minutos la pagina,ni idea que sera porque puedo abrir otras paginas.es solo con esta


----------



## mariano22 (Ago 3, 2010)

Introtuning dijo:


> Anoche tuve mi tercer fracaso consecutivo.Saque una fotocopia laser en una casa de fotocopias donde te preguntan hasta que papel queres.Pero el toner no pasaba mas a la placa se termino levantando el cobre.La revolie al cuerno y no lo volví a intentar.


 
*con el papel que yo te dije??*


----------



## Introtuning (Ago 3, 2010)

No mariano con un papel común.Pero en laser.
Tenia una bronca que rompí en pedasitos el PCB.
Mañana veo si puedo hacer la copia en el ciber que me dijiste y pruebo.


----------



## mariano22 (Ago 3, 2010)

ah con papel comun siempre tube problemas yo tambien. Cuando pruebes con esto te vas a enloquecer. Porque la calentas bastante, se pasa el toner y no se romple la placa.

OJO el cyber este que te dije CREO que te lo puedan hacer. Nunca fui. pero como dice Impresion Laser, CALCULO que te lo puedan hacer.

Un saludo!


----------



## Introtuning (Ago 3, 2010)

El tema es que la hoja dice que es para choro de tinta esa es mi duda
Serta que vos lo hiciste igual en laser y te salio de cachilete???


----------



## mariano22 (Ago 3, 2010)

mmm nose, porque no podes estar seguro que sea la misma que las sueltas que compro yo. pero son FOTOGRÁFICAS? TIENEN UN LADO QUE ES BRILLOSO Y SUAVE? de ser asi mandale nomas una laser. No te tendria que hacer nada. Porque como dice cacho, con chorro a tienta no sirve despues con la transferencia.


----------



## Cacho (Ago 3, 2010)

El asunto pasa por la porosidad del papel...

Si el toner tiene manera de colarse entre las fibras, al calentarlo con la plancha "se chupa" para adentro del papel y no hay manera de pasarlo al cobre.
Lo necesario es que sea impermeable...

El satinado de las papeleras, el de la revista Nueva, el papel fotográfico y demás, bien selladitos de un lado, te permiten imprimir ahí y que al calentarlo con la plancha no tenga a dónde ir más que al cobre.
Probá con un papel de estos, que salen a la primera.

Saludos


----------



## Introtuning (Ago 3, 2010)

El que compre es fotográfico.pero para tinta.igual mañana lo pruebo con toner y comento que paso,es igual al satinado.y sin poros,mi temor es que no se fije el toner en la hoja.pero probando lo sabre.
Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Ago 3, 2010)

Sí que se fija...
Si se pega hasta en la placa.

El tema es que se pueda cargar eléctricamente (que sea no conductor) par que se pase el diseño del toner desde el rodillo. Después la impresora/fotocopiadora lo "cocina" para que se pegue, se pega y sale.
Vos después hacés el proceso inverso, calentándolo sobre el cobre (que sí es conductor, así que olvidate de imprimirlo directamente) usando la hoja como soporte.
Hecho eso, disolvés la hoja y ya estás listo para ir al cloruro.

Saludos


----------



## Introtuning (Ago 4, 2010)

Gracias capo por la explicación.
Le mando fruta nomas con ese papel.Espero que salga bien.Saludos.
Hoy voy a ver si consigo las resistencias 1% y poste donde tienen.


----------



## Coss (Ago 4, 2010)

Te digo, en La Casita Azul (12 de octubre al 1000) llevas el diseño y pedís que directamente te lo impriman en Filmina, sale $1 (hoja+impresión) y es imposible que falle.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 4, 2010)

Por que no buscan "*papel ilustración de 90 grs*"?
Ese viene satinado y vale $1.2 la hoja gigante de las que sacás como 20 A4 (en realidad son un poco mas chicas que eso) o las cortás del tamaño que se te antoje. Acá es el que usamos para hacer los PCB y quedan excelentes...


----------



## Introtuning (Ago 4, 2010)

Lo tomare en cuenta ezavalla.
Voy a imprimirlo en varios tipos de papel y veo cual queda mejor.
Gracias.


----------



## Introtuning (Ago 5, 2010)

Buenas,tengo una casa de copiado que aparentemente es conocida en bahía blanca, pero tiene un dato en particular.
Se pueden mandar a imprimir por E-mail los PCB.Es interesante para todos los que no tienen tiempo de dar vueltas en el centro:enfadado:.Solo le mandan en pdf el archivo en que papel y calidad y solo tienen que pasar a buscarlo.y pagarlo obvio,jejeje.

Datos: Nombre:Colon Centro de copiado
          Dirección: Saavedra 46
          Tel: 0291-4522793
          E-mail: centrodecopiado@debahia.com

Es para tener en cuenta.saludos


----------



## mariano22 (Ago 5, 2010)

Buenisimo! Gracias Mati! Che que tal con lo de la hoja? la que te dije yo. Pudiste imprimirla?

Che tendriamos que hacer, cacho especialmente o pedirle a andres, en el primer post hacer de a poco una lista de todo tipo de negosios 8venta e componentes, serigrafia para pcb, gabinetes, etc) como para tener mas a mano para nosotros y para algun nuevo suscriptor de este foro.

Cada local con su nombre, num de tel, direccion y si tiene, e-mail.

Una propuesta interesante. Que les parece?

Un saludo a todos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 5, 2010)

Un tip:

Si en lugar de una fotocopia común en negro hacen una fotocopia *COLOR*, pero en negro, debido a la particular forma de "Armar" el color que tiene estas, queda una capa de toner mucho más gruesa y por ende, será mayor la cantidad de material a transferir al cobre.
Esto siempre con papel ilustración.


----------



## Cacho (Ago 5, 2010)

mariano22 dijo:


> ...hacer de a poco una lista de todo tipo de negosios 8venta e componentes, serigrafia para pcb, gabinetes, etc) como para tener mas a mano para nosotros y para algun nuevo suscriptor de este foro.
> [...]*
> Que les parece?*


Que no leíste nunca Listado de proveedores de Electrónica [Witronica] 
Ahí subís vos mismo los datos y están a disposición de todos.

Si lo que querés es dejar una copia en este tema también, armá el post completo, postealo y lo pego en el primero del hilo.

Saludos.


----------



## Introtuning (Ago 5, 2010)

Tiene razón cacho con respecto a lo ya hecho por el foro pero también concuerdo con mariano que seria bueno tener uno que sea para los que viven en bahía blanca y la zona.Seria algo mas regional o no???porque ,(aunque muy útiles los datos del foro), no es accesible a todos mandar a pedir cosas por correo o con deposito bancario o con tarjeta de crédito o cualquiera de esas transacciones que requieren algunos proveedores.
Estaría bueno tener una referencia de los locales de interes para que cada uno pueda ir en persona al local y ver que le conviene.

VOTO por ello jajajaja.

Estaría bueno hacer un post en el que cada uno pueda ir aportando datos de lugares de interés en bahía y la zona.pero solo datos,no comentarios sino seria un despiole de opiniones.Solo aportar datos o no???que dicen???


----------



## Cacho (Ago 5, 2010)

Pero Intro, si se pueden agregar los datos de los locales de Bahía a la Wiki...

El problema con los hilos de "sólo datos" es que nunca terminan con "sólo datos". Siempre aparecen comentarios y demás. Sería un infierno de "Limpiezas".

Es más práctico armar un post cada tanto con una recopilación y se agrega al primero.

Saludos


----------



## Introtuning (Ago 5, 2010)

jajaja me encanto esta parte 





Cacho dijo:


> Sería un infierno de "Limpiezas".





Si eso es cierto después terminaría en cualquiera,poca disciplina poca disciplina,jajajaja
Seria entonces hacer un post donde se vallan poniendo los datos que se van aportando acá???aparte de la wiki del foro??? hacia seria???


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 5, 2010)

¿ Y por que no arman un grupo de Bahienses y dentro de este una planilla con la data de proveedores locales ?
Una especie de Sub-Wiki-Bahiense


----------



## Introtuning (Ago 5, 2010)

Buena idea también, seria contribuyente para todos los de por acá no????abra que ver que pasa pero no es mala idea en lo absoluto.


----------



## mariano22 (Ago 5, 2010)

Puedo armarlo el Grupo de Bahienses?

Ya arme el de Explosiones electronicas y ya le tome la mano

intro respondeme! jaja... te sirvio la hoja que te dije? la pudiste imprimir?


----------



## Introtuning (Ago 5, 2010)

Todavía no e podido ir por temas de trabajo.pero en cuanto la pruebe quedate tranquilo que si sale bien te aviso aca y si sale mal te mando un MP,jajajaja.
Estaria bueno que se armara el grupo.depaso nos conocemos.jaja.adelante nomas.


----------



## mariano22 (Ago 5, 2010)

si cacho me confirma estard e acuerdo.. y si no me hagarra fiaja lo hago


----------



## Coss (Ago 5, 2010)

Che por lo que decían de lo complicado que es traer cosas de afuera, ya que somos varios se podría armar una compra en grupo y dividir los gastos de envío. Con un amigo compramos vamos anotando todo lo que necesitamos y después pedimos todo juntos, dividimos el transporte que igualmente se paga solo. La mayoría de los componentes están por lo menos a la mitad de precio que en los locales bahienses, ni hablar que hay mucha más variedad. 100 resistencias de 1/4w por $2, LM7805 $1, etc, etc


----------



## Introtuning (Ago 5, 2010)

no es mala idea tampoco pero primero tenemos que saber quienes están acá en esta zona y quienes se prenden en eso.calculo que seria si uno tiene barios proyectos pensados,porque sino no seria mucho el ahorro.yo me prendería.jaja


----------



## Coss (Ago 5, 2010)

ni hablar, yo voy viendo cosas que me gustaría hacer y lo anoto, cuando somos varios con ganas de armar algo juntamos y pedimos. Para comprar algo en el momento vas a seguir yendo a los locales de acá, es difícil aguantarse jaja.
Por ejemplo, pedimos unos Pic hace poco, con el precio de uno ya pagamos todo el envio ($40 de diferencia), ni hablar si pedís un zócalo ZIF (mas de $100 en tecnomundo y $20 en buenos aires).


----------



## Cacho (Ago 6, 2010)

mariano22 dijo:


> si cacho me confirma estard e acuerdo.. y si no me hagarra fiaja lo hago


¿Y yo qué tengo que confirmar?
Vos hacé nomás 

che, acá estoy hablando con un amigo. Vamos a comprar algunas cosas en Buenos Aires y tenemos un transporte barato, algo de $20 en total, despachado y recibido acá. Son $10 cada uno de nosotros dos, si se suma alguno más, sigue bajando el precio del envío 
La compra va a ser en microelectronicash.com, si alguien quiere algo de ahí avise.

Entre miércoles y jueves de la semana que viene sale el pedido, así que hay cierto tiempo para "elegir" si quieren algo.

Saludos


----------



## Coss (Ago 6, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> ¿Y yo qué tengo que confirmar?
> Vos hacé nomás
> 
> che, acá estoy hablando con un amigo. Vamos a comprar algunas cosas en Buenos Aires y tenemos un transporte barato, algo de $20 en total, despachado y recibido acá. Son $10 cada uno de nosotros dos, si se suma alguno más, sigue bajando el precio del envío
> ...



Ahí pedí cotización por un sensor de presión MPX que estoy buscando hace rato, si me cierra el precio te aviso bien y arreglamos, gracias!


----------



## mariano22 (Ago 6, 2010)

muy buena esa idea de compartir las compras.. lo voy a pensar con algun amigo mio

UN saludo


----------



## Tavo (Ago 7, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> ¿Y yo qué tengo que confirmar?
> Vos hacé nomás
> 
> che, acá estoy hablando con un amigo. Vamos a comprar algunas cosas en Buenos Aires y tenemos un transporte barato, algo de $20 en total, despachado y recibido acá. Son $10 cada uno de nosotros dos, si se suma alguno más, sigue bajando el precio del envío
> ...



Hola Cacho tanto tiempo!
Ando medio perdido en el foro, hace rato que no posteo nada, es que la segunda semana de vacaciones estuve ocupado, haciendo yo mismo una salamandra, para un amigo. Me salió de 10. (también me gustan los trabajos de herrería, soldar, amolar, pulir... jeje, trabajos en general en el taller, me gustan mucho)

Y esta semana, estuve también bastante atareado, así que a eso se debe mi ausencia, jeje.

Sobre este aviso que hacés, me parece excelente. Te acordás que ya me habías ofrecido comprar juntos...?
Lo lamento mucho, esta vez no va a poder ser, por una simple razón: No tengo CASH.
En este momento estoy más seco que arbol caído .

Bueno, obviamente que me hacen falta componentes de electrónica. Así que, si en la semana (lunes-martes-miércoles) logro conseguir algo de efectivo, nos contactamos por este mismo medio, ok?

Muchísimas gracias por todo! Los extraño!

Saludos a todos!!
Tavo!


----------



## Cacho (Ago 7, 2010)

mariano22 dijo:


> ...lo voy a pensar con algun amigo mio
> UN saludo


Ok, cualquier cosa, avisá.

DOS saludos 



tavo10 dijo:


> Sobre este aviso que hacés, me parece excelente. Te acordás que ya me  habías ofrecido comprar juntos...?


Labure nomás... 
Este es otro pedido más que hacemos (misma mecánica que los otros). Había un par de cosas del último (ese que te había comentado) que tenían que entrar en estos días (perilas entre otras) y ya les llegaron, así que a pedirlas nomás.
Claro, ya que se pide... Uno se tienta 

Aclaro que la invitación a Tavo fue antes de que se creara el tema este, a no ponernos suspicaces, que no había muchos bahienses identificados en el foro 

Saludos


----------



## mariano22 (Ago 9, 2010)

Hola gente!
Alguien de ustedes trabaja con PIC¿? alguna vez compraron el 16f84? 
En general en que precios andan? Porque estoy con ganas de empezar a progamar para ver que tal.

Un saludo!


----------



## Coss (Ago 9, 2010)

mariano22 dijo:


> Hola gente!
> Alguien de ustedes trabaja con PIC¿? alguna vez compraron el 16f84?
> En general en que precios andan? Porque estoy con ganas de empezar a progamar para ver que tal.
> 
> Un saludo!



$10/12, igual por esa plata comprate el 16f628a, es compatible con los pines y los programas del 16f84 pero con oscilador interno y comparadores (seguramente algo más tambien)

Otro de 18 pines que está bueno es el 16f88, tiene entradas analógicas, pero cuesta el doble mas o menos...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 9, 2010)

El *16F818 *vale un poquito menos que el 16F84 (a precios de Elemon y Electrocomponentes) y tiene lo mismo, mas 5 entradas A2D, mas oscilador interno de 8 MHz, mas comunicación SPI e I2C, mas PWM/Captura, mas 128 bytes de EEPROM.


----------



## Tavo (Ago 11, 2010)

Jamás en mi vida trabajé con PIC's. Tengo una curiosidad que no se imaginan... Ni se como se los conecta a una PC para programarlos... Es tan complicado esto?

Está bueno porque se pueden hacer cientos de cosas con estos microprocesadores... Como empezaron ustedes?

Saludos.
Tavo.


----------



## Introtuning (Ago 11, 2010)

Tavo acá tenes bastantes datos útiles y varios proyectos.
http://www.ucontrol.com.ar/wiki/index.php?title=Programaci%C3%B3n_de_microcontroladores_PIC


----------



## Tavo (Ago 11, 2010)

Gracias por el enlace Introtuning, acabo de darle una leída, está interesante...

Saludos!
Tavo.


----------



## mariano22 (Ago 11, 2010)

Que pagina por dios! jajaja. ta re buena esa. Trate de hacer el driver pàra motores pap pero no me andubo jaja.

Pongo una inquietud nueva: alguien consiguio o compro valvulas para amplificadores en bahia? 
si es asi, en cuanto $?

un saludo"!


----------



## Introtuning (Ago 15, 2010)

Mariano no imprimi en el papel que me recomendaste pero aca les dejo una foto de como quedo con un papel satinado casi igual al fotografico solo que mas flexible.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/groups/yo-creo-mis-pcb/pictures/1141-tacometro-7-10-mariano-nicolau/
Lo imprimí en la casa de saabedra que comente anteriormente.Me salio 3,50 cada hoja impresa.Poniendo ellos el papel claro.Recuerden que pueden mandar a hacerlas por e-mail pero aclaren  que lo impriman al 100% de la escala pues ellos usan el Abobe para los archivos PDF que las imprime por defecto al 96%.
Es económico ya que en otros lados cobran 3 pesos el papel fotografico por hoja.Prueben que los resultados son geniales.A y lo mejor como comento Mariano 22 no hay que mojar la hoja solo esperar que se enfríe sola y sacarla sin piedad.Saludos


----------



## mariano22 (Ago 15, 2010)

ehh? cuando dije yo que no se mojaba el papel despues de plancharlo?
El metodo es tal cual igual que con cualquier otro papel. Lo unico es que luego de mojarlo, se puede retirar con exesiva facilidad tirando del papel. En mas, si no se moja, el papel al retirarlo se rompe.

Apropósito muy bien te quedó esa PCB.

Un saludo!


----------



## Introtuning (Ago 15, 2010)

Puesssssssssssss ami no se me rompió el satinado.Es mas voy a subir una foto para que veas que vonito queda el papel cuando le sacas todo el toner jaja



Edito esta es la imagen que decia.Se sale el toner pero tambien el brillo de la hoja.Queda como un molde de las pistas.jajaja.para enmarcar ya que fue la primera placa que me sale asi.jaja


----------



## mariano22 (Ago 23, 2010)

hola gente!! Que no quede atras el tema por fabor!

Que que les parece pedir a algun negosio de electronica si nos dan su catalogo de precios? se podra? cacho se puede en el foro?

Digo... podria ser una posibilidad..

Un saludo!"


----------



## Cacho (Ago 23, 2010)

Como poderse, se puede.
La cosa es que te den el catálogo de precios...


----------



## Introtuning (Ago 24, 2010)

O mejor aun tendriamos que tener a alguien de esa casa de electronica en el foro para consultarle.el tema es que se conecte durante el dia laboral.de esa manera podemos preguntar precio y estoc


----------



## mariano22 (Ago 24, 2010)

Si pero si no hay nadie, me parece.... o que dicha persona nos pase el catalogo.


----------



## Cacho (Ago 24, 2010)

Tecnomundo tiene MSN: tecno-mundo@hotmail.com.

Si los agregás podés preguntar por ahí, pero no responden siempre, sólo cuando no están ocupados.
No sé de Audimax, Radio Colonia o M&B, quizá tengan MSN pero no lo conozco.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo (Ago 24, 2010)

Creo que Cacho y yo debemos tener conexión bluetooth entre cerebro y cerebro.

Pensé lo mismo, pero lo mismo eh, en poner la dirección del MSN de Tecnomundo, pero...
cuando abrí el post [Navegador Internet Explorer 6, Windows 98SE, 128 Mb de RAM, 500Mhz de procesador, etc etc...] SE ME PEGÓ UNA COLGADA TERRIBLE la pc y cerré el foro. 

Y me olvidé de comentar luego.
Saludos.


----------



## mariano22 (Ago 24, 2010)

nunca mande un mail a tecnomundo. Y mepa que el resto ni tienen.
Alguien que sepa, les puede ofrecer a dichos negosios de que les hagan una pag web? que buenop que estaria... jaja

Tavo10 una super conexion bluetooth de 200km? te imaginas?= jajajaja


----------



## Introtuning (Ago 24, 2010)

buena idea lo de la pagina  web .Voy a charlarlo con el que me hablo de audimax para ver que sale.saludos.quiero ese bluetooth yo tambien jejeje


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 24, 2010)

otra metalurgica para consultar es zamponi (ex socio de rodriguez). está en espeche 244 (a pocas cuadras de la otra metalurgica). ahí te hacen los planos, te copian la muestra que lleves, etc. Trabajan desde chapa 24 hasta 1/8"


----------



## mariano22 (Ago 25, 2010)

son baratos mas o menos cuanto??


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 25, 2010)

no sabría decirte... creo que depende de la cara de cada uno jeje se que le han ganado varios presupuestos a don bosco... así que ya que andan por ahí, peguense una vueltita y pidan ser atendidos por adalberto.


----------



## Introtuning (Ago 26, 2010)

Recién llego del centro y me pase por audimax y estuve charlando un poco.El tema de la web me dijo que les interesa,pero que ya tenían algo visto para dentro de poco.Msn tienen pero no para instantaneo sino para e-mail.Se pueden pedir presupuesto precio y estoc por ese medio y a esperar la respuesta.

Audimax bahia blanca   E-mail : caudimax@hotmail.com   o    eaudimax@hotmail.com

Pongo las dos opciones porque me lo pasaron en un papel y no se entiende si es una "e" o una "c".
Cuando pase otra ves le vuelvo a preguntar.
Saludos


----------



## Tavo (Ago 26, 2010)

No sabía el E-mail de Audimax.

No suelo ir mucho ahí por los precios, ya me han arrancado la cabeza más de una vez, como cobrarme un TIP35 10 mangos. Y un TDA2050 falso, lo mismo, 10 mangos.

Debe ser que no tienen monedas entonces redondean todo a $10. 
Lo que si compro bueno ahí son las placas vírgenes. Son de muy buena calidad.

Saludos.

PS: Introtuning, permitime hacerte una humilde corrección: "*estoc*" --> "*stock*"


----------



## Introtuning (Ago 26, 2010)

tavo10 dijo:


> PS: Introtuning, permitime hacerte una humilde corrección: "*estoc*" --> "*stock*"



Me encanto eso de humilde jajaja.como me voy a ofender tavo ta todo bien che.Me dijeron que no había drama con hacer presupuestos por E-mail.
Saludos.


----------



## mariano22 (Ago 26, 2010)

che por deducion debe ser eaudimax@hotmail.com de "Electronica AUDIMAX"...

Concuerdo exactamente con tavo... que deben manejar todo asociado a lso 10$ y que lo unico bueno son las cosas semi-extrañas y las placas virgen.

Tampoco sabia que tenian mail... Espero la pagina de ellos CON PRECIOS para lo antes posible... nos va a solucionar muchos problemas.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 26, 2010)

la verdad que se estan  portando bastante bien ultimamente en audimax jeje de pendejo renegaba por la mala atención pero ultimamente parece que hay buena onda, o al menos algo de predisposición. (sobre todo por parte del cuarenton de lentes que comentan) el otro día pedí un par de sab6456 y los pidieron, y no solo eso... también los trajeron  un detalle... por teléfono creo que no conviene pedir precios porque cuando llamé para preguntar el precio de este integrado me dijeron $56 pero personalmente me dijeron $22 así que hay que pegarse una vuelta, sacar número y tenerle paciencia a la señora que va a comprar un trafo para la family del nieto.


----------



## mariano22 (Ago 26, 2010)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> tenerle paciencia a la señora que va a comprar un trafo para la family del nieto.


*ME HA PASADO Y VARIAS VECES! TAMBIEN PARA UNA WII DE 110V! jajaja*

toy seguro que algo habra pasado. A mi tambien de chico me atendian para el ojet** y ahora se calmaron. Igual me sigue disgustando el mas mayor de todos... nunca me trato bien..

Un saludo!"


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 27, 2010)

será que subestiman la capacidad de los p*****jos?... o sea... es cierto que de chico juntaba moneditas para comprar un par de resistencias y un par de bc548... y ahora normalmente hago compras de varios $$$ así que ahí debe estar la diferencia en la atención... al nene saben que no le sacan mucho... pero al que labura seguro que sí.

me acuerdo hace unos años que estaba caliente con un mixer de gbr el bpm-400 o bpm-300 no recuerdo... y no era caro, pero cuando entré con intenciones de comprarlo lo primero que hice fur preguntar el precio y el que me atendió (no me acuerdo quien, creo que ya no está) me dice el precio de mala manera y ahí nomás se pone a atender a otro... quería preguntar cuantos de esos habían vendido esa semana... pero bueno... allá ellos... me quedé con las ganas de comprarlo porque me ganó el orgullo... algo parecido me había pasado en siltran por las mismas fechas...

che, tenganme en cuenta para hacer compras.


----------



## Cacho (Ago 27, 2010)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> será que subestiman la capacidad de los p*****jos?


Más bien me parece que lo que saben es que de 100 pibes que entran, 97 van a dar vueltas, preguntar el precio de todo, preguntar sobre las características de cuanto microprocesador haya, los Lumen que da cada LED, los tiempos de recuperación de cada diodo rápido que tengan y al final compran un BC547, tres resistencias y un LED rojo común.
He visto cosas así yo...

No justifico la mala atención por eso pero puedo llegar a entenderlos.


Saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 27, 2010)

juaz... eso mismo voy a comenzar a hacer  voy a preguntar un monton de huevadas para después no llevar nada jeje de resentido que soy nomás jeje


----------



## mariano22 (Ago 27, 2010)

jajaja... en mi conclucion aguante Radio Colonia! son los mejores! hoy fui a comprar una par de cosas, me dieron los precios y todo con un atencion de maravillas!

Son fan de R.C. no?jaja

Un saludo!


----------



## Cacho (Ago 27, 2010)

mariano22 dijo:


> Son fan de R.C. no?


¿R.C.=Radio Colonia?


----------



## mariano22 (Ago 27, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> ¿R.C.=Radio Colonia?


Si cacho...

saludos


----------



## Cacho (Ago 27, 2010)

Na, fanático, no. Pero siempre hay que darse una vueltita a ver qué cosa tienen a buen precio. Y a veces te llevás unas sorpresas interesantes.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 27, 2010)

hay un lugar más para visitar... pero tenes que llevar vaselina... y mucha... es casa dibiaggi... a veces caigo ahí cuando necesito conectores pl y ya no quedan en bahía.


----------



## Cacho (Ago 27, 2010)

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo... Di Biaggi nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo...

La lista de precios la sacan de la galera cada vez que vas. El interruptor más común y corriente que hay, $5 (todos, medio que es precio único).
Si tiene algo particular, $10. Si encima es lindo o les quedan pocos, $15.
Y así van los precios, de a $5 subiendo. Son unos ladris importantes.

Para los que quieran ir a probar si con su vaselina duele menos, Fitz Roy y Brown, enfrente del MacDonald's y de Burgos.

Saludos

PS: ¿Cuándo hacemos un asado de bahienses?


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 28, 2010)

la otra vuelta fui a comprar unos conectores pl para chasis y me los cobraron un ojo de la cara, además de que las tuercas estaban todas falseadas  como andaba algo complicado con los tiempos tuve que volver... y compré uno para panel y otro para cable... $35 ¿$35? con toda la resignación del mundo le pagué... pero dolió mucho... sobre todo porque en Celsius (en débiles, ahí sobre Luiggi) tienen los conectores pl para cable grueso por $4... el problema es que hay que enganchar cuando tiene pero de panel no tienen... así que ahí si caigo en audimax. También en celsius tienen RG11 a algo así como $5 el metro... el cable es FOAM al 67% con factor de velocidad 0.82... es bastante conveniente considerando que no encontré donde más comprar este cable en bahía... el rg213 lo tienen como a 12 o 13 $... paradogicamente en audimax está más barato... entre $7,50 y $8.

venga el asadete! (se puede llevar a la bruja?)


----------



## Tavo (Ago 28, 2010)

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> PS: ¿Cuándo hacemos un asado de bahienses?



Ah... Pará un "Cachito"... ¿Yo leí mal o qué?
Listo, muchachos, me van a tener que disculpar pero en esta, aunque no soy Bahiense, me prendo. 

Vamos, empiecen a organizar... jeje...
Que buena idea Cacho!

Saludos!
Tavo.

PS: Vieron que edité mi "Ubicación" en mi perfil?


----------



## Cacho (Ago 28, 2010)

Se puede llevar bruja, Glenn.

Y lo de "asado de bahienses"... Cambiémoslo por "¿Para cuándo un asado en Bahía?" y listo 
Está invitado todo el mundo, siempre que lleguen hasta la Chacra Asfaltada.

Pongamos una fecha y organicémoslo, que no es algo tan difícil. De última nos juntamos en alguna parrilla... Opciones hay.


Saludos (y Tavo, no agredas a Pigüé, no lo llames Bahía Blanca )


----------



## Tavo (Ago 28, 2010)

> Y lo de "asado de bahienses"... Cambiémoslo por "¿Para cuándo un asado en Bahía?" y listo



Lamento decirte Cacho que estás perseguido. 
No puse esto -->


> Ah... Pará un "Cachito"... ¿Yo leí mal o qué?


Por "asado de bahienses"... Es más, ni lo pensé por ese lado, jeje!!

Estaría bueno que pongan fecha anticipada... Asi puedo organizar e ir... jeje

Saludos Gentee!!!
Buena onda!

Tavo.

PS: Prefiero la "Chacra Asfaltada" y no la "Pseudo Chacra Sin Asfaltar". Esto es un infierno. Todos se enteran de todo! Hasta cuando vas al baño a expeler los excrementos y hacer las necesidades fisiológicas que todo ser humano tiene... ¿Se entiende? (hablando educadamente)


----------



## Cacho (Ago 30, 2010)

Bueno, ¿para cuándo el asado?
¿Mediados de septiembre? ¿Fines de septiembre? (digo, como para que no tome a nadie por sorpresa la fecha...)


----------



## Introtuning (Ago 30, 2010)

Finales de septiembre asi lo empalmo a mi cumpleañossss.jajaja
Tendriamos que hacer una  lista de las personas que van antes que nada para tener seguridad de asistencia no??
Yo me anoto jajaja.Que no se pierda la idea.


----------



## Cacho (Ago 30, 2010)

Introtunning, yo...
¿Glenn+Bruja?
¿Tavo?
¿Mariano22?


----------



## Tavo (Ago 30, 2010)

Yo si, seguro que voy, en combi.
El "tema" es que no de la coincidencia de que lo hagan un viernes... Ahí si no puedo.

De paso, yo también lo uno con mi cumpleaños, los cumplo el 17 de septiembre, casi a mitad de mes.

Nos vemos gente, es mejor que organicemos con tiempo. 
Saludos!
Tavo.
Tav.
Ta.
T.
.


----------



## Introtuning (Ago 30, 2010)

Lo hacemos un sábado a la noche.Yo trabajo el sábado así que el viernes me queda un poco cruzado.Ya somos tres. Tendríamos que confirmar todos los interesados y luego ver que sábado de septiembre lo hacemos. Están estas fechas si es que quieren un sábado.
Sábado 4,11,18,25.
Que salga lindo saludossss

Edit: Recuerden que yo tengo la bebida al costo,jeje,Esa parte nos sale mas barato jaja


----------



## mariano22 (Ago 30, 2010)

yo no puedo.. ando muy ajustadoo de tiempoo... mil disculpas...

saludos


----------



## Introtuning (Ago 30, 2010)

No seas asiiii compañeroooo.Como va a rechazar tan humilde invitacionnnn.Trabaja usted los domingos????Dese una vueltita si esta a solo 270 km de esta chacra asfaltada.en 2h30 esta aca.de ultima lo mandamo buscar en el avion de cacho  jajaja.Vamoooo no desprecie a los bahienses.jajajaja.Hace lo posible mariano


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 31, 2010)

sábado a la noche... (asumiendo como horario de encuentro después de las 22:30 porque trabajo) o domingo yo estoy libre.


----------



## Tavo (Ago 31, 2010)

Bueno, no importa, si somos tres, somos tres.

En todo caso si somos pocos nos juntamos en la casa de Cacho y listo... JAJAJAJ!!! SE RE MANDABA EL LOCO!!
Naa, no lo tomes a mal Cacho, es broma.

Vamos che, no importa, vamos a hacerlo igual, así charlamos bastante y de paso nos conocemos más! Que mejor que compartir un asado entre amigos!!

Jeje..
Saludos, Chacrasfaltenses! (jaja)
Tavo.


----------



## Introtuning (Ago 31, 2010)

Porsupuesto seamos tres se hace.por lo que veo somos 5 de momento.de ultima vamos a comer una burguer a la plaza del centro jajajaj.yo no tengo objeción con el domingo.Saludossss


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 31, 2010)

quien vota por una burguer completa con papas en la pajarera? (en montevideo 51, creo)


----------



## Cacho (Ago 31, 2010)

No ubico La Pajarera (tengo que mirar mejor por dónde ando, paso por Montevideo día por medio).
Vamos nomás para allá...

O si no, vamos a Las Tinajas (Donado al ¿200?) a comer asado no hecho por nosotros, o a Ramoncito (Donado y Thompson), más elegante.
Si no viene de carne y esas cosas, a alguna pizzería. O si no... ya se nos va a ocurrir algo...


----------



## Introtuning (Ago 31, 2010)

Dejemos lo elegante de lado cacho.te imaginas un grupito en un resto de etiqueta sin conocerse ni nada.solo teniendo este foro como algo en común???Tantas cosas que hablar jajajaja no me veo,seriamos el centro de las miradas jajajajaja.
Salir a comer afuera es buena idea.Pero a mi parecer una comidita mas privada seria lo mejor.sin ruido alrededor para poder conversar juntos y conocernos uno a otro.Algo mas familiero si se quiere jajaja.
Que siga la fiestaaaaa jaajaja.

Se nos viene septiembre encima muchachossss.


----------



## Tavo (Ago 31, 2010)

No se, ir a algún lado.

Veo que a Cacho no le cayó nada bien mi indirecta. JAJA! No le gustó ni medio. 
Bueno, yo de lugares no puedo opinar mucho. Son ustedes los que conocen su ciudad, yo no. 

No les parece ir a alguna pizza libre? O algo parecido, digo, si el presupuesto no dá para asado (por mi parte si) comamos otra cosa...

Propongan fecha... Podría ser el Sábado 11 o el 18 (de Septimebre, ambos).

Saludos Gente.
Tavo.


----------



## Cacho (Ago 31, 2010)

tavo10 dijo:


> Veo que a Cacho no le cayó nada bien mi indirecta. JAJA! No le gustó ni medio.


¿Qué indirecta? 

Saludos


----------



## Tavo (Sep 1, 2010)

Esta -->


tavo10 dijo:


> En todo caso si somos pocos *nos juntamos en la casa de Cacho y listo...* JAJAJAJ!!! SE RE MANDABA EL LOCO!!
> Naa, no lo tomes a mal Cacho, es broma...



Jeje... Pensé que habías leído todo el post, y no habías respondido a eso porque no te gustó. 
Yo digo para hacer algo más ameno, mas como amigos.. Jeje..

Saludos gentee!!
Tavo.


----------



## Cacho (Sep 1, 2010)

Lo había leído, lo había entendido y me había hecho olímpicamente el tarado (me sale de bien...)
La pregunta mía era irónica 

Lugar para hacer asado tengo, así que sólo hay que ponernos de acuerdo con la fecha.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 1, 2010)

Yo a mediados de Octubre muy posiblemente viaje para el Sur, así que si hacen el asado para esos días, tal vez tengan un comensal "Intergálactico"


----------



## Cacho (Sep 1, 2010)

Disyuntiva digna de Hamlet: Posponer o no posponer, he ahí la cuestión.

Posponer el asado hasta mediados de octubre o no...
Voto por no posponerlo nada, y hacer otro más a mediados del mes que viene  (¿O sólo podemos hacer uno?)


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 1, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> ....Posponer el asado hasta mediados de octubre o no...
> Voto por no posponerlo nada, y hacer otro más a mediados del mes que viene  (¿O sólo podemos hacer uno?)


¿ Y el colesterol y los trigliséridos ?  

Otra alternativa:
Cuando vuelva me traigo un cordero patagónico para asar Ver el archivo adjunto 38242


----------



## Cacho (Sep 1, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Y el colesterol y los trigli*c*éridos ?


Naaaaaaaa... Esas cosas no existen: Son un invento de los médicos .


Fogonazo dijo:


> Cuando vuelva me traigo un cordero patagónico para asar


Cómo no. Es una buena opción, mientras lo asemos acá 

Vos avisá cuando tengas precisiones, que a la ida con carne local (puede ser cordero) o a la vuelta, traigas cordero o no, asado disponible habrá.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Sep 2, 2010)

juaz! no pasas el primer fitosanitario jeeje


----------



## Introtuning (Sep 2, 2010)

No creo que puedas pasar de aca para el sur pero del sur para aca se.Y voto por uno ahora y uno en octubre que tantooooo.Cuando lo hacemos al final???optamos por algo familiero a al centro???Por mi prefiero familiero.


----------



## Cacho (Sep 2, 2010)

Exacto, del sur para acá pasa todo; desde acá para el sur... bueno, sólo pasa si lo tenés abajo del asiento (es un colador el fitosanitario).

Y coincidimos Introtuning y yo: Dos asados


----------



## Tavo (Sep 2, 2010)

Entonces, que joder, coincidimos los tres: Hagamos DOS asados y listo.

Uno exclusivamente para *gente normal* y *habitantes normales del planeta tierra* (¿Esto incluye habitantes de Pseudo Ciudades Comerciales y Chacras Asfaltadas?) y otro para *gentes extrañas*, *OITFEs* (Objeto Imponedor del Temor en Foros de Electrónica )  y *Comensales Intergalácticos*.


Me gustaría conocer en persona a Mr. Fogonazo... (siempre y cuando no termine internado en un psiquiátrico, y que Cacho sea mi regente ahí mismo... )

Bueno gente, basta de huevadas. 
Pongan una FECHA a mediados de Septiembre y otra cuando Fogonazo avisa que viene. Les parece?
*Fechas, Fechas, Fechas, Fechas, Fechas, Fechas!!*

Saludos!
Tavo.


----------



## Introtuning (Sep 2, 2010)

Y yo en que categoria entro."persona molesta con preguntas incoherentes"???JAJAJAJAJA
Que les parece el sabado 18.es el sabado que esta justo en el medio.VA o no VA???


----------



## Cacho (Sep 2, 2010)

tavo10 dijo:


> Hagamos DOS asados y listo.


Ya vamos sumando adeptos. ¿Glenn? ¿Qué opinás?


tavo10 dijo:


> ...siempre y cuando no termine internado en un psiquiátrico...


Si querés una visita guiada, no hay problema. Sólo avisá 


Introtuning dijo:


> Que les parece el sabado 18...VA o no  VA???


Vamos por el 18, entonces. ¿Alguien se opone?


----------



## Tavo (Sep 2, 2010)

No hay oposición. Sábado 18 a las 21:00 Hs. Les parece?
(*¿Lugar?* ¿Comercial o "Familiero"? Yo voy por Familiero).

Esperemos a ver que dicen el resto de los *pretendientes a comensal* y organicemos.
Otra: Vaca, Cordero o Gorrión ? Bueno, todavía hay tiempo para decidir eso, jeje 

Saludos!
Tavo.

PS: Digo de juntarnos mas o menos temprano así podemos charlar un rato también, jeje... Yo no tengo hora de vuelta, va, no se como voy a hacer con eso.


----------



## Introtuning (Sep 2, 2010)

perrrrfecto sabado 18 21:00hs
Y de comer lo que sea.siempre y cuando no falte el branca con coca y la cerveza.Que borracho jajajaja
Che quien mas se prende???


----------



## Tavo (Sep 2, 2010)

Vamos! Eso me gustó, un buen Fernet Branca con Coca. Se que a Cacho también le gusta, así que eso no va a faltar.. jejeje!!

Esperemos a ver que dice Glenn. Che, me parece raro que no haya nadie más de Bahía acá... ¿?
Hasta el momento seríamos:
* Cacho*
* Introtuning* (¿por que no decís tu nombre mejor? Yo soy Octavio o Tavo)
* Tavo*
*Glenn*
........

Vamos gente, la lista está abierta...!


----------



## Introtuning (Sep 2, 2010)

es que muchos me dicen intro otros tantos max y mis familiares matias o damian.Tienen para elegir jeje.Vamos a ponernos en campaña de buscar gente que sea regular en el foro y que sea de por acá si???


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Sep 2, 2010)

los sábados termino de laburar entre las 22 y las 22:30. Así que o comemos tarde o me dejan un huesito.


----------



## Cacho (Sep 2, 2010)

¿Y cuándo te queda más cómodo el asunto Glenn?

Supongo que el sábado, después de las 11 o 12 te transformás en un ente somnoliento que trabajó todo el maldito día... ¿no? 
Si no es así, comemos el sábado tarde, no hay drama. Eso sí, vas a llegar unos cuantos fernets después que nosotros y te vamos a haber sacado mucha ventaja...


----------



## Tavo (Sep 3, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Eso sí, vas a llegar unos cuantos fernets después que nosotros y te vamos a haber sacado mucha ventaja...



Cooorrecto! Así es Señor Cacho. 
Si hay una bebida alcohólica que no me canso de tomar es un buen Fernet Branca con CocaCola, que *no es lo mismo* que un Fernet Capri con Mocoretá sabor Cola; por eso resalto las marcas...

El resto de las bebidas me pueden cansar, pero el Fernet no. Otra que me gusta y mucho es el Ron (Jamaica) con Sprite. 1/4 de Ron y el resto Sprite y queda buenísimo, hasta para tomar con la comida 

Vamos Glenn, hacé lo posible para terminar unos minutos antes! jeje...

Nos vemos gente, saludos!
Tavo.


----------



## Introtuning (Sep 3, 2010)

tavo10 dijo:


> Nos vemos gente, saludos!
> Tavo.




MMMM una consulta....Donde nos vemos????
Cual seria el punto de reunion???


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Sep 3, 2010)

no tengo drama en llegar tarde para el fernét... además lo reemplazo solo por coca... más que nada por los parásitos (del C.U.I.M., claro)... así que imagino que entre el fernet y la coca lo único que va a sobrar va a ser coca jaja ya saben...  cuenten conmigo y avisen con tiempo lo que hay que llevar que mis sábados suelen ser muy movidos.

a todo esto... creo que se descarriló el tema jeje


----------



## mariano22 (Sep 3, 2010)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> a todo esto... creo que se descarriló el tema jeje


 lo mismo esta a pensando. Cacho porque no haces una limpieza?


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Sep 3, 2010)

naaaa deja... limpieza va a tener que hacer en su casa el 18!!


----------



## Cacho (Sep 3, 2010)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> naaaa deja... limpieza va a tener que hacer en su casa el 18!!


Ni a palos, en todo caso limpio el 19, después de que se van 

¿Vos venís Mariano? (no se acepta un "no" como respuesta, ¿capisce?)


----------



## mariano22 (Sep 3, 2010)

yo definitivamente no puedo. estoy muy j***do de tiempo con examentes..
mil disculpas...


----------



## Cacho (Sep 3, 2010)

¿Exámenes?
Naaaaa... Vos decile a (quien te tome el examen) que hable conmigo 

¿Qué fechas tenés para rendir?


----------



## Tavo (Sep 3, 2010)

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Ni a palos, en todo caso limpio el 19, después de que se van



Cacho no te hagas "olímpicamente el tarado" de vuelta y más vale que la casa brille eh, tenés invitados de lujo che... JEJEJE!!

Naa, no dudo de eso Cacho. Va, no se, dicen que los electrónicos viven en un eterno q****mbo. En mi caso, eso queda comprobado 
*PROHIBIDO ENTRAR A MI HABITACIÓN, PELIGRO DE ELECTROCUCIÓN!*








(Mentira! Excusa para no hacer pasar a nadie!!)

Bueno gente, "nos vemos", hasta ahora en la Cacho's House. 
Damián, más vale que te traigas algún par de Heineken, Stella Artois o Corona... JEJE!!






Es mi favorita --> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Saludos a todos!
Tavo.

PS: Che, los que dijeron "hagan limpieza", no sean cortamambos y celosos. Si no les gusta, únanse a la joda.


----------



## Cacho (Sep 3, 2010)

tavo10 dijo:


> ...más vale que la casa brille eh, tenés invitados de lujo che...


Lo hacemos en una que está vacía, donde se puede hacer ruido sin dramas y hay parrilla adecuada 
Desde hace ya tiempo que esa casa se usa para asados nomás.


tavo10 dijo:


> ...dicen que los electrónicos viven en un eterno q****mbo.


Mentira. Lo mío no es eterno: Alguna vez estuvo ordenado.


tavo10 dijo:


> Damián, más vale que te traigas algún par de *Heineken, Stella Artois* o Corona...
> Es mi favorita -->


Las dos primeras, sí. La Corona... Naaaaaaaaaaaaaa...

Y el Cuba Libre también juega, pero no con el Jamaica de Porta, que es venenoso. Un Havanna Club por lo menos


----------



## Tavo (Sep 3, 2010)

> Tavo dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



JAJAJAJA!!!!  que me doblo de la risa! (Ojo eh, alguna vez estuvo ordenado. )

Bue, como diga Mr. Cacho respecto de la Corona, respeto la opinión 



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Y el Cuba Libre también juega, pero no con el Jamaica de Porta, *que es venenoso.* Un Havanna Club por lo menos


Bue, nosotros lo comprábamos, y creo que no era tan malo, va, no probé otro mejor... JEJE!
Y lo que está *en rojo*... JAJAJAJAJA!!! 

Tengo que reconocer que yo la mayoría de las veces (no dije todas, eh..) tomo degustando la bebida, a no ser que sean las 2:00 AM y esté por ir al boli, que me fondeo el Gancia.
Con esto digo que no soy "*Mr. Aguante*"  ... así que si me escuchan diciendo que los electrones se ven o que Graciela Alfano es virgen sexualmente, aléjenme del alcohol. 

Saludette!


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Sep 3, 2010)

aguante caligarissssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Cacho (Sep 10, 2010)

Che, no sé si llegue tarde con el dato, pero mañana (sábado 11/9/2010) hay un remate de una ferretería industrial.

Hay herramientas de mano a pasto, algunas eléctricas y nada de electrónica. Tornillos, bulones, arandelas y tuercas como para hacer dulce; electrodos para soldar con la eléctrica, montones; llaves (muchas son Bahco) en cantidad y montón más de cosas. De lo eléctrico, vi algún compresor, taladros (tres o cuatro), un par de sierras circulares y un taladro de banco de esos realmente grandes, de los que se operan parado . Hoy me enteré y me di una vuelta por donde se exhiben y rematan mañana.

Es en Matheu al 0 (setenta y pico en realidad, pero no me acuerdo justito el número). El remate es de 10 a 12:30 y de 14 a 19 si no recuerdo mal los horarios. Seguro seguro empieza a las 10 y desde las 9 está abierto y tenés los catálogos con las bases de los lotes para consultar.

Si a alguien le sirve el dato, nos vemos allá mañana 


Saludos


----------



## Tavo (Sep 10, 2010)

Quisiera ir!!!

Que bueno, seguro vas a encontrar alguna cosa interesante por poco precio Cacho! Aprovechá la oportunidad!! JEJE...
Yo ya tengo mi juego de llaves Bahco, me lo compré hace poquito, con ahorros. Nuevitas .

Lamento mucho el compresor!! Hace poco se rompió el de casa y estamos sin nada! 

Bueno, ves cuando te digo que este es un pueblo de m***da?
Estoy seguro que con unos manguitos en el bolsillo, siempre se rescata algo de un remate...

Saludos!!
Tavo.

PS: Y? Que quedó de lo del asado? Es el 18 no más?


----------



## Cacho (Sep 10, 2010)

El asado quedó para el 18 nomás.

O sea que te tenemos estrenando años... No esperarás una fiesta con tortas y globitos, ¿no? (pero qué mente podrida que tenés, che... yo no lo dije en ese sentido)


----------



## Tavo (Sep 10, 2010)

Naaa, te re fuiste al pasto...

Hasta la torta venías bien eh... Y los globitos, si, podrías hacerme el regalito de compleaños eh, traeme una de tus parientas lejanas... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







, prestame una habitación...  Listo, asunto arreglado!


----------



## Cacho (Sep 10, 2010)

¿Viste que tenías una mente podrida?



El 18 es el asado nomás. Tenemos esta semana para armarlo, nada difícil, somos 4 por el momento así que va facilito.
Fernet, cerveza... ¿qué más hace falta?


----------



## Tavo (Sep 11, 2010)

Cachín dijo:
			
		

> Fernet, cerveza... ¿qué más hace falta?


LA CARNEE!!! 

Che, hablando en serio, con el tema de los gastos como hacemos? El que invita paga el asado??
(Invitaste vos eh) 

Y con el tema de la vuelta, esta semana lo arreglo. Me tendré que quedar a dormir una noche en lo de mis hermanos (queda bien céntrico, a pocas cuadras de la Alem), y me voy el domingo al mediodía...

Comensales: (tendría que ser "Comencarnes", porque yo "sales" no como... )
- Cacho
- Tavo
- Glenn
- Damián

Saludos!
Tav.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Sep 11, 2010)

no se olviden de la bruja!

che, otra cosa, 10µH es un valor de inductancia que pueda conseguirse en Bahía Blanca?


----------



## Tavo (Sep 11, 2010)

Che, al final me olvidaba!!

Va a venir "DOS METROS" al asado??

No recuerdo en que post, el puso un comentario, no se si a modo de broma o que, diciendo que iba a venir al asado... Entonces yo le mandé un MP preguntándole si era cierto, o era broma, y me dijo que sí, que el vive en Buenos Aires (Capital) pero que iba a viajar a Bahía, para el asado!

Alguien tendría la amabilidad (Cacho, o alguno de los pretendientes a comensal ) de preguntarle por MP si va a venir?

Saludos gente, que anden too OK.
Tavo.


----------



## Cacho (Sep 11, 2010)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> 10µH es un valor de inductancia que pueda conseguirse en Bahía Blanca?


Supongo que sí... Aunque no es un valor muy alto, debe poder hacerse fácil con un alambrecito enroscado (¿o son 10mH?)

Eso sí, si andás buscando algo que se mida en Henry, no vayas a M&B, que ahí no se llevan bien con esas cosas.


En un rato averiguo cómo es la cosa con 2m y el asado. Por lo pronto somos 5 ya (contando a Glenn+esposa)


Saludos


----------



## Tavo (Sep 12, 2010)

> Por lo pronto somos 5 ya (contando a Glenn*+esposa*)



Que? Glenn va a venir "esposado"? ¿Es un exconvicto? 


Saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Sep 12, 2010)

jaja esposa? noooooooooooooooooooooooooooo ... BRUJA!

son 10µH... ya me fije y probé la diferencia entre mH y µH... con uno el oscilador me queda como en 4,5mhz y con el otro en 142,353khz...


----------



## angel36 (Sep 12, 2010)

yo me anoto...Ciberneticamente....soy de san juan...pero mentalmente estoy con UD's...jajaj


principalmente por el fernet.....con coca-cola....

brinden por mi ...que yo lo haré por ustedes =)

punta de espalda  a la llama.....no estaría mal...=)


----------



## Cacho (Sep 12, 2010)

Bueno, 10uH no es un valor taaaan alto como para que no lo puedas hacer fácil con un alambrecito...
Diría que de conseguirse el primer tiro deberías hacerlo por Audimax o Radio Colonia, el que te guste más. Después al otro de esos y finalmente a Tecnomundo. M&B (insisto) no trabaja con nada de bobinas o chokes.
Y la bruja está contada también.

@Angel: Algún brindis se nos escapará por vos, seguro (después del quinto o sexto, no pidas que nos acordemos exactamente cuál fue )

Saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Sep 12, 2010)

Hace unos años, cuando yo no tenía ni idea de lo que es una inductancia estaba buscando una de un valor que da risa (que ahora me da risa) porque son solo un par de vueltas de alambre... bueno, resulta que no la conseguí y en M&B me dijeron que no tenían las bobinas pero si los nucleos y las formas plásticas. Será cuestión de pegarme una vueltita mañana... aunque estoy acobardado porque hace cosa de un año atras estaba buscando disipadores y no hay nada de nada por aca...

angel36 va a tener que brindar por cada uno de nosotros... si le mandamos un cajon de algo? jaja


----------



## Cacho (Sep 12, 2010)

En M&B encontré disipadores chiquititos, de los TO220 y similares, hace un tiempo.
En Tecnomundo tienen varios disipadores grandes, pero no lo reponen. A medida que se venden... se venden.

Por los inductores... ¿Qué decirte? Bueno, si los conseguís, avisá por si alguien más los anda buscando (no es mi caso...)


Saludos


----------



## mariano22 (Sep 12, 2010)

hablando de inductancias... que metodos utilizan para medirlas? porque he visto de comprarme un inductometro y capacimetro digital en Audimax, pero las ganas se me fueron en cuanto me dijeron que salia cerca de los $290...

Un saludo!


----------



## Tavo (Sep 12, 2010)

Mariano22 dijo:
			
		

> ...pero las ganas se me fueron en cuanto me dijeron que salia cerca de los $290...



Pero tené en cuenta también que si te comprás ese instrumento de medición, te va a durar para toda la vida...
Yo también en algún tiempo lo necesité, pero se me fueron completamente las ganas de incursionar en Radiofrecuencia. Me acobardé ya de no conseguir capacitores variables... y de lo caros que son.
Entonces --> CHAU RADIOFRECUENCIA.

Mejor me dedico al Audio, que se disfruta más. 

Saludos.

PS:


> ...y de lo caros que son...


En Tecnomundo me arrancaron la cabeza olímpicamente cobrándome 32 pesos por tres capaitores variables inmundos. 
La próxima vez que vaya, me voy a sacar las ganas; los voy a hacer sudar a los HDMP de Tecnomundo. Resistencia por resistencia, me voy a ir con el téster a comprobar cada componente que compre. La última vez me hicieron re calentar.






 :enfadado:


----------



## Cacho (Sep 12, 2010)

Mariano, vas a necesitar un inductómetro para medirlas, no hay otra.

Las otras opciones incluyen hacer mediciones con instrumentos que pueden (y son ) más caros que el inductómetro y hacer cálculos después.
La buena noticia es que si buscás por el foro hay varios esquemas de capacímetros/inductómetros que podés armar y cuestan menos que esos $290 


Saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Sep 13, 2010)

En audimax me compré el frecuencímetro... se que compré un pisapapeles (bueno, tampoco la pavada, pero no es lo mejorcito) pero al menos me saqué las ganas... tenía para elegir... o comprar eso o hacerle un cambio de aros a la moto... resulta que al rato de haberlo comprado la moto coménzó a humear como nunca jaja (remordimiento de comprador?)

Hay testers que miden capacitancia e inductancia... aunque yo no se si los compraría... todos los que probé de esos que miden condensadores... bueno... ninguno anduvo.

Estoy haciendo una lista y en un rato salgo a recorrer por algunos componentes.

Cómo queda lo del sábado? que hace falta? (seamos gasoleros!!)


----------



## Cacho (Sep 13, 2010)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Cómo queda lo del sábado? que hace falta? (seamos gasoleros!!)


Sábado a la noche asado.
Nos juntamos tipo 9 o 9 y pico y vos llegás a las 10 y media más o menos, después de tu laburo. Por MP acomodamos el resto de las cosas 

Lo de gasolero... ¿Cuántos litros de gasoil serán el presupuesto? Porque con 100l hacemos un asado de aquellos...


----------



## Tavo (Sep 13, 2010)

> Porque con *100l* hacemos un asado de aquellos...


Suponiendo que el litro de gasoil esté a 3.80 pesos... Serían 380 pesos!!??? Para cinco personas? No es un poco mucho, o me parece a mi?

Justamente entré al foro para arrgelar eso, ya que tenía la duda de cuanto hay que poner... Es que si voy a bahía no es solo por el asado, también tengo que pasar por Johnny Fx para comprarme un chiche . Por eso quiero saber con anticipación...

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Sep 13, 2010)

tavo10 dijo:


> Suponiendo que el litro de gasoil esté a 3.80 pesos... Serían 380 pesos!!??? Para cinco personas? No es un poco mucho, o me parece a mi?


Por eso decía que sería un asado de aquellos 


tavo10 dijo:


> ...también tengo que pasar por Johnny Fx para comprarme un chiche.


Sabía... Las noticias corren rápido en la chacra.


----------



## Tavo (Sep 13, 2010)

> Sabía... Las noticias corren rápido en la chacra.


Pero... LPM!
Yo que me quejo de Pigüé que todos se enteran de todo!!! Entonces bahía es un clon de este pueblo, solo que con más habitantes y mas asfalto???


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Sep 13, 2010)

pfffffff no te imaginas como está ultimamente esta city jeje no te podes tirar un p**o que todos se enteran!

... más habitantes = más rápido llegan las noticias = más descompuesto el teléfono ...


----------



## Cacho (Sep 13, 2010)

Johny es amigo mío. Yo le arreglo los circuitos cuando tienen problemas y le doy una mano con las modificaciones que les va queriendo hacer.

Ayer a la noche me enteré de tu interes en el #40.


Saludos


----------



## Tavo (Sep 13, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Johny es amigo mío. Yo le arreglo los circuitos cuando tienen problemas y le doy una mano con las modificaciones que les va queriendo hacer.
> 
> Ayer a la noche me enteré de tu interes en el #40.
> 
> ...


Ah no, pero, HOY ES MI DIA DE SUERTE entonces! 

Cuando te pedí que me compres el transformador de Garbiero; vino con "chichecitos".
Ahora me entero que sos el técnico de pedales, entonces, ¿Esta vez mi pedal va a venir con chichecitos también? 
Decile que se ponga las pilas Johnny y no le ponga cualquier componente chino a la Stock #40.


----------



## Cacho (Sep 13, 2010)

Los Johny no dependen de mí... Eso lo tendrás que arreglar con él.

Cuando vayas vas a ver un ampli rojito. La electrónica de ese es de mi manufactura 
Escuchalo y contame después (siempre es bueno tener segundas opiniones). Adentro tiene un pre de Tupolev y un amp armado alrededor de un TDA1514.


Saludos


----------



## Tavo (Sep 13, 2010)

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Cuando vayas vas a ver un ampli rojito. La electrónica de ese es de mi manufactura
> Escuchalo y contame después (siempre es bueno tener segundas opiniones). Adentro tiene un pre de Tupolev y un amp armado alrededor de un TDA1514.



Ajá! Entonces ese era el que me decías las vez pasada? Ni lo dudes, que si lo veo le voy a pedir que me lo deje probar!!
De paso veo como está todo el conjunto completo, pre+ampli (TDA1514)+*¿parlante? (que le pusiste/pusieron?) *Me imagino que algo de Eminence no?, ¿me equivoco? 
Los TDA1514 todavía me siguen gritando, me reclaman que no ven un electrón desde hace años! 
Me dijeron que quieren trabajar. 

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Sep 13, 2010)

tavo10 dijo:


> *¿parlante? (que le pusiste/pusieron?) *Me imagino que algo de Eminence no?, ¿me equivoco?


Te equivocás.
Esa parte no me correspondió, y si bien voté por unos Eminence o unos Celestion, terminó teniendo un par de Jorgeson de 10".

Cuestión de economía nomás...


Saludos


----------



## angel36 (Sep 13, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> ..... terminó teniendo un par de Jorgeson de 10".
> 
> Cuestión de economía nomás...
> 
> ...




 si podes me decis como conseguirlos, desde este lado del país....

Por la economia viste

see you...


----------



## Cacho (Sep 13, 2010)

Los compró por Mercadolibre.com, pero con nuestro amigo Google tenemos que... http://jorgeson.com/Home.htm


Saludos


----------



## angel36 (Sep 13, 2010)

Ok....veremos en cuanto superan...la oferta.....por estos lados el eminece salio carito...

Ahora la calidad....no se.......UD dira...si es que lo escucho...

bue con este ultimo coyotazo.....me voy hacer noni...


----------



## Cacho (Sep 14, 2010)

Los Jorgeson no suenan mal para lo que cuestan. Pagó algo de $150 c/u cuando unos Eminence estaban poco menos de $500 c/u... No son rivales ni son comparables, pero son decentes (no son joyas, ¿eh?) y baratos.

Saludos


----------



## angel36 (Sep 14, 2010)

ok ya mande  preguntas....en cuanto tenga novedades actualizo....


----------



## Tavo (Sep 14, 2010)

> Esa parte no me correspondió, y si bien voté por unos Eminence o unos Celestion, terminó teniendo un par de Jorgeson de 10".
> 
> Cuestión de economía nomás...


Ajá.
Claro, vos solo "votaste", pero no pusiste la de cuero eh (como duele, como duele!) JAJAJA!! 
Naa, hablando en serio.
Recién acabo de comprar un parlante para guitarra (rango extendido). No es una maravilla, pero creo que deben ser iguales o hasta mejores que los Jorgeson esos que decís.
Por estos motivos:
* Calidad de terminación, se nota a simple vista.
* Armazón de fundición de aluminio.
* Borneras rápidas, con unos contactos bien lindos y fuertes.
* Ala de tela tratada.
* Cono ventilado, tiene una "rejilla" por donde se ventila la bobina.
* Aspecto general muy bueno.

El parlante en cuestión es marca Soundwel, modelo PA-1007. Es de 10 pulgadas. Tiene una linda, pasada y considerable masa de imán, eso me da a pensar que también tiene buena sensibilidad, calculo, así a ojo no más, que debe andar por los 92-94 dB.

Todavía no puedo dar más detalles en cuanto a sonido, ya que lo saqué de la caja y lo volví a guardar. Estoy en este momento trabajando con el recinto acústico. Hecho de MDF de 18mm.
El uso que le voy a dar es para tocar en casa y para ensayos.

Cuando tenga noticias y algunas fotos del conjunto terminado, posteo novedades, si les interesa. 

Saludos gentee...

PS: Lamentablemente Jhonny Fx me va a tener que esperar unas semanitas más, ya que decidí darle un lifting al equipo de guitarra ($$$). De nada me sirve tener una disto o un pedal si no tengo con que escuchar, jeje.


----------



## angel36 (Sep 14, 2010)

ok, mas datos....del Jorgeson

el 12" sale 185 monedas de a peso...=) mas 20 monedas por enviarlos...flete y seguro a cargo del comprador.

tavo donde compraste ese parlante?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 14, 2010)

angel36 dijo:


> ok, mas datos....del Jorgeson
> *el 12" sale 185 monedas de a peso...=) mas 20 monedas por enviarlos*...flete y seguro a cargo del comprador.



Y por $80 no vas a comprar los Eminence? Decile al violero que no sea rata!!!!


----------



## Tavo (Sep 14, 2010)

PEEEROOOO!!


> Y por $80 no vas a comprar los Eminence? Decile al violero que no sea rata!!!!


Me querés decir donde compras vos esos Eminence???
Por dios, me estás j***endo!!
Conseguís un Eminence por 265 mangos!?

Yo el mío, made in china, lo pagué 210!! Y con mucho dolor!
Espero que me dé buenos resultados..

Saludos Eduardoo!


----------



## angel36 (Sep 14, 2010)

Si la verdad eduardo ...es mas ud sabe que ya use un eminence con otro amigo esta la prueba en mi perfil....hay unas fotos.....

Peroooo... así somos jajajajja....

yo les hago el aguante en armar ellos compran...

Tavo acá se consiguen los 10" en esa plata


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 14, 2010)

tavo10 dijo:


> Me querés decir donde compras vos esos Eminence???
> Por dios, me estás j***endo!!
> Conseguís un Eminence por 265 mangos!?



  
El de 10" que le compré a mi hijo vale U$S 75.00 y el que compró angel36 de 12" era un poco mas barato (será que se venden más...?).
Los encargás a Todomusica, en Bs.As y en San Juan se compran en un negocio que los trae de ahí mismo, pero no se como es el tema con el flete...que te sale mas barato comprarlo ahí que traerlo de Bs.As  



angel36 dijo:


> Si la verdad eduardo ...es mas ud sabe que ya use un eminence con otro amigo esta la prueba en mi perfil....hay unas fotos.....



Seeep...no me acordaba donde estaba 
No sé que corno tienen esos parlantes (estoy por empezar a creer que debo ser sordo) pero los violeros se ponen locos cuando los escuchan 

Le pedí al niño que llevara el combo a la clase de guitarra para que el profe lo probara (es el violero y bajista en una banda...y es muuuuyyyy bueno). Conclusión: entre el pre 27 de ESP y el Eminence...se cag***o de gusto...y eso que tiene un Marshall valvular con una caja de 4 parlantes y otras barbaridades similares.


----------



## Cacho (Sep 14, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> No sé que corno tienen esos parlantes (estoy por empezar a creer que debo ser sordo) pero los violeros se ponen locos cuando los escuchan...


Hay extrañas cuestiones que escapan al entendimiento de nosotros, los simples mortales legos en cuestiones musicales...
Desarrollan un extraño oído que funciona distinto a los nuestros. O será el cerebro...


ezavalla dijo:


> ...y eso que tiene un Marshall valvular con una caja de 4 parlantes y otras barbaridades similares.


Más a favor de que muuuuuuuuuuuucho de lo que se comenta por ahí sobre válvulas y cosas mágicas es puro cuento.


Saludos

Edit: Si venís al asado, avisá con un poco de tiempo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 14, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Edit: Si venís al asado, avisá con un poco de tiempo.


Me bailan las ganas de ir...pero es como medio complicado...1500 km es mucho camino....
De onda...los acompaño desde acá....y me voy a mandar unos buenos vinos a la salud de ustedes!


----------



## Cacho (Sep 14, 2010)

Y nosotros ya tenemos dos para el brindis : Vos y Ángel.

Ya haremos uno multitudinario.
Un abrazo


----------



## Tavo (Sep 15, 2010)

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Hay extrañas cuestiones que escapan al entendimiento de nosotros, los simples mortales legos en cuestiones musicales...
> Desarrollan un extraño oído que funciona distinto a los nuestros. O será el cerebro...


No puedo evitar reírme con tus comentarios Cacho!!!! 

Eduardo Querido:
Si yo no estoy confundido, el amplificador de viola de tu hijo, está hecho con dos TDA2040 en puente. (me está chiflando el moño).
Entonces eso quiere decir que "gusta" más un par de integrados que un tremendo, caro, costoso, aparatoso amplificador de marca a válvulas???
CHAN!.

Punto final.
Me C*GO en marshall, fender, roland...

Bue bue, no será para tanto. Pero entonces las grandes marcas no tienen ningún misterio eh...
Sabiendo que el MARSHALL MG-100 DFX tiene un par 7294 en puente... (disculpen que lo repita tantas veces, es que cuando supe eso me quedé así --> )

*¡¡¡ Yo me imaginaba una choricera de transistores importados o traídos del espacio !!!*
(algo tipo MJ15003, Sanken...)
*Y está hecho con dos chips que valen 35 mangos los dos!! Y el ampli vale $2170 !!* 

Saludos, y gracias por los datos!!!

PS: decí que vivís lejos, si no, te iba a buscar en auto! Me encantaría conocerte en persona!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 15, 2010)

tavo10 dijo:


> Eduardo Querido:
> Si yo no estoy confundido, el amplificador de viola de tu hijo, está hecho con dos TDA2040 en puente. (me está chiflando el moño).
> Entonces eso quiere decir que "gusta" más un par de integrados que un tremendo, caro, costoso, aparatoso amplificador de marca a válvulas???
> CHAN!.


No es que le guste mas que el Marshall, pero le encantó el sonido y la sensibilidad de ajuste del control de tonos del pre.


tavo10 dijo:


> Bue bue, no será para tanto. Pero entonces las grandes marcas no tienen ningún misterio eh...
> Sabiendo que el MARSHALL MG-100 DFX tiene un par 7294 en puente... (disculpen que lo repita tantas veces, es que cuando supe eso me quedé así --> )
> *¡¡¡ Yo me imaginaba una choricera de transistores importados o traídos del espacio !!!*(algo tipo MJ15003, Sanken...)
> *Y está hecho con dos chips que valen 35 mangos los dos!! Y el ampli vale $2170 !!*


Tavo:
Ya lo dije hace mucho: Hoy en día, la electrónica es un *commodity*, tanto en productos finales de usuario como en componentes básicos, así que no debe sorprenderte que una marca TOP use amplificadores integrados para sus productos de alto nivel.
Hace treinta años, hacer un amplificador de audio era bastante bardo si pretendías que sonara bien, que tuviera protecciones y que se las bancara. Habían muchos circuitos mas o menos estándard y continuamente se desarrollaban y evaluaban nuevos diseños...todos discretos...y eso costaba plata. Pero eso ya pasó!!!! Hoy, por $20 tenes un chip como el TDA7294 capaz de entregar 50W en forma contínua (o 100W en puente), con salida MOSFET y con todas las protecciones habidas y por haber. En estas condiciones, te pregunto: vas a poner un grupo de ingenieros a trabajar en desarrollar algo que ya está hecho por ST y probado en un mercado mucho mas grande y variado que el que tiene Marshall? Nooooo...así no vas a ganar plata!!!! 
Además, Marshall (y Fender...y todos los mas o menos buenos) tiene un mercado importante de usuarios "fieles" y una MARCA con muchos años de éxito...así que le ponen nomás un chip de $20 y lo cobran $2000...total... se lo van a pagar ...y la performance no se vé comprometida de ninguna forma,...

PD: Ya vamos a tener oportunidad de reunirnos...por ahora hay que esperar...
Saludos!


----------



## angel36 (Sep 15, 2010)

Entre los comentarios que hacen Eduardo y cacho, siempre me dejan pensando en algo mas.....que suerte tenerlos haciendo aportes por estos lados......

por otro lado  Tavo...

Yo arme para un amigo el pre de tupolev....que esta aca y en construya su video rocola...
potenciado con dos tda 2050 en puente, que posteo mariano.....

Poniendo el volumen en menos de un tercio del total....ya es suficiente para tapar al batero... que empieza  a las pu@&%s para que bajen el volumen....en una salita de ensayos obio....
 así que saca cuentas.....


----------



## Tavo (Sep 15, 2010)

Jeje...
Que bueno lo que contás Angel!! Entonces ahora sí que me estoy por volver loco. Si me decís que con dos TDA2050 en puente ya es suficiente para unos ensayos (yo también toco en una banda, rock, alternativo, etc) me quedo tranquilo que este nuevo proyecto que estoy por terminar va a resultar.

@Eduardo:
Muchas gracias por tu cometario y por tomarte el tiempo en responder a mi pregunta/mensaje.
Es verdad lo que decís, me abriste los ojos un tanto más; ya que en parte lo sabía eso del negocio, pero no imaginé que era para tanto. 
Claro, vale muchísimo el renombre, reputación de la marca. En este caso MARSHALL (personalmente no me gusta, prefiero Fender) tiene clientes muy fieles desde hace años, entonces ¿Quien va a dudar de sus productos? Nadie. La marca lo dice todo.

Eso por otro lado me da un poco de "cosa".
Porque bien podría ser que el día de mañana salga al mercado una marca de Amps de viola nueva, totalmente nueva. Claro, la empresa va a "economizar" bastante, va a querer sacar rédito de lo que hace. Entonces arma sus amplificadores con chips, por ejemplo TDA7294/3.
En sí, si se respeta la calidad del pre, y el transductor (parlante), el equipo va a ser el mismo que un Marshall. Pero la marca no.
Que se yo, me parece un poco injusto. 
--------------------------------------------------------------
Espero que algún día podamos compartir un asado entre todos! 

Saludos Eduardo y todos!


----------



## angel36 (Sep 15, 2010)

El pre de tupolev... mas un par de TDA+ un buen parlante....es una chochura =) al pre ahi que tocarlo un poco en ganancia y anda joya....al pre de ESP...no probé..hasta que pueda hacer un pcb....jajaj materia pendiente...

arma el tuyo...y proba tu parlante  asi nos contas...

PD: ya tengo el fernet...falta la coca.......jajajja

saludos!


----------



## Tavo (Sep 16, 2010)

Describo a mi casi-amplificador en una palabra:

CHOCHO!! 
El parlante que compré es una masa. Es muy bueno, la verdad me quedé sorprendido, no esperaba ese rendimiento. 
Acabo de meterlo en el recinto que le había preparado, hoy le dí una mano con aerosol negro. Se rompió el compresor de casa, sinó, lo pintaba con pistola!

Estoy feliz por escuchar como suena. Y eso que todavía no hice ni el pre ni el ampli; lo estoy probando con el amplificador que usaba antes, uno de 100W (pura mentira, ni el transformador llega a drenar esa potencia, serán 60W RMS). Es medio viejo, tiene su buena década, pero sigue tirando. Está hecho con 4 2n3055 de ST Microelectronics.

Ahora si que me dan ganas de concretar la idea de Angel, hacer un ampli a base de dos TDA2050 en puente y el pre de Tupolev... Genial!!

Prometo en breve subir algunas fotos. Justo ahora no tengo la cámara.

Saludos!!


----------



## angel36 (Sep 16, 2010)

Buenísimo loco... cuando este avisa...

saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 18, 2010)

Salud a los amigos bahienses!!!! Y me imagino el asadazo que se deben estar mandando en este momento...
SALUD!!!!! Hic...Hic....


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Sep 18, 2010)

¡A su salud!, no olviden la foto del recuerdo.

Abrazos.


----------



## angel36 (Sep 19, 2010)

yo me olvide...del brindis... perdón....jajajja pero que tome ...tome....jejejje


----------



## Introtuning (Sep 19, 2010)

Nosotros brindamos por todos ustedes no se preocupen.El asado estuvo jenial de parte del amigo cacho.
El preblema para mi es que no llegue a mi casa sino al hospital.
Se pe patino la moto y no recuerdo mas nada hasta las 6 de hoy que me desperte en una silla de ruedas jajaja.
Un bajon.ahora tengo que buscar mi moto en la comisaria.
Salvando eso el asado fue genialllll hip...hip....
Solo que uvo un personaje que nos dejo colgados pero ya nos vamos a arreglar con el.
Saludosssss.

Pdara mi que me pase de copete porque los compañeros de asado no tomaban y me dejavan a mi solo.Me dio esa imprecion jajajaja.tavo y cacho unos grandes.Muy buena noche.hip...hip...


----------



## angel36 (Sep 19, 2010)

mmm...loco que mal........te hubieses quedado ahí nomas...

bue ya aprendiste algo...... si brindas....no manejes...=)

me alegro que estés bien...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 19, 2010)

Introtuning dijo:


> El preblema para mi es que no llegue a mi casa sino al hospital.
> Se pe patino la moto y no recuerdo mas nada hasta las 6 de hoy que me desperte en una silla de ruedas jajaja.
> Un bajon.ahora tengo que buscar mi moto en la comisaria.



Que mal k.u.l.o.!!!!
Solo te faltó lo de *"...y Candela? ....y la moto?"*


----------



## angel36 (Sep 19, 2010)

juaaaaaaaaaa...jajjajajajaj

buenisimo EZA!!!


----------



## Cacho (Sep 19, 2010)

Introtuning dijo:


> Nosotros brindamos por todos ustedes no se preocupen.


Doy fe. Los brindis estuvieron, y nos acordamos de todos (o de la mayoría al menos).



Introtuning dijo:


> Pdara mi que me pase de copete porque los compañeros de asado no tomaban y me dejavan a mi solo.



Seeeeeeeee... Solito tomabas... Seguro...
Para el próximo ya sabemos: A vos te atamos las manos a la espalda y no te dejamos acercarte a "la heladera"  (¿O vas sin la moto? )


----------



## Introtuning (Sep 19, 2010)

Na ta todo bien.No fue tanto por el chupete porque según chacho yo sali en la moto derechito.
El tema fue que por rata y no comprar la cubierta delantera,la cual ya esta lisa, se me patino la rueda en una esquina que tenia arenilla.Ese fue el tema.
Igual para mi fue el fernet que me preparo cacho e...
Eso algo tenia jjajajajajajaja.
Parezco la momia pero esta todo bien.

Y la moto????Que me hicieron bol**o???? jajajaja
Muy bueno jajajaja


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Sep 19, 2010)

que garrón! y así estan nuestas calles...

ahora... al personaje ese que los dejó colgados... mmm no se... yo le rompería todo... como los va a dejar colgados? eso no se hace... aunque la excusa debe ser buena. Luego nos arreglamos.


----------



## Cacho (Sep 19, 2010)

Introtuning dijo:


> Na ta todo bien.No fue tanto por el chupete porque según *chacho* yo sali en la moto derechito.


¿Y ese quién es? ¿Dónde te vio? 
Y hasta haciendo willys cortitos, corcoveando, saliste. Pero si te lo tengo que decir yo es que estabas peor de lo que creés  


Introtuning dijo:


> Igual para mi fue el fernet que me preparo cacho e...
> Eso algo tenia...


Sí, fernet. Como los demás  Y tomaste uno solo de esos al principio, después te fuiste derechito a la cerveza, y con eso no tengo nada que ver.

Media pila, ponele una rueda, que si no cuando te la robe Tavo corre peligro de que le pase lo mismo que a vos... 

Glenn, para el próximo no hay excusas, ¿eh? 
Te queremos ahí comiendo con nosotros.

Saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Sep 19, 2010)

sin excusas! igual: de bronca nada más, me mandé tres porciones de papas y 3/4 de pollo yo solito... eso sí... casi reviento... pero bue... ya explicaré por qué ... :$ ... yo quería ir 

hay que implementar un sistema de conductor designado... o resignado... uno que no chupe y le haga de remis al resto.


----------



## Cacho (Sep 19, 2010)

Acabo de ver a Intro.
Está un poco machucado, pero bien (no se rompe fácil). El problema, por lo que me cuenta, fue la cubierta de adelante que terminó reventada y ya estaba lisa y amagando a traer problemas desde hace tiempo.
Y no tomó tanto...

La peor parte se la llevó la moto nomás, vi las fotos y... pobrecita. Se arrugó un tanto.
Y al casco no le fue bien tampoco (mejor el casco que la cabeza).


Saludos


----------



## Introtuning (Sep 19, 2010)

Gracias cacho por el comentario jajaja.
Acabo de llegar y vino mi patrón a verme y esta desesperado porque me recupere jajaja.Solo porque quiere tenerme lo mas pronto posible trabajando.jajaja.Hasta me dio0 plata por si nesesito medicamentossss.
Che yo me comprometo a ser el conductor "resignado".
Si alguien se atreve a subirse a mi moto jajajaja.Cuando la repare obvio.

Charlando con cacho me di cuenta que a tavo le gustaba mucho mi moto.talves me la compre jajajajaja.
Cuando yegue a mi casa armo un albun con mi fatidico accidente jajaja.

No importa lo pasado pisado ,o mas bien arrastrado jaja.
Quiero que hagamos otro asado para conosernos mas.La pasamos muy bien y no me arrepientjala seamos mas asi nos reimos un rato.


----------



## angel36 (Sep 19, 2010)

Introtuning dijo:


> Che yo me comprometo a ser el conductor "resignado".
> Si alguien se atreve a subirse a mi moto jajajaja.Cuando la repare obvio.



  No paso... déjame en san juan nomas.... yo me tomo el bondi y vuelvo *sanito*....


son como 16 hs de viaje....tiempo mas que suficiente para llegar *fresquito* 

de bahia  a san juan..


----------



## Cacho (Sep 19, 2010)

angel36 dijo:


> No paso... déjame en san juan nomas.... yo me tomo el bondi y vuelvo *sanito*....


Ok, avisá cuándo te tomás el bondi para venir para acá, así armamos algo en honor de la visita (o sea, vos). Y tenemos cerveza en depósito para el próximo ya 

@Intro: De nada, aunque no sé qué me agradeciste.

Saludos


----------



## angel36 (Sep 19, 2010)

bue es mas una exprecion de deseo que otra cosa...por ahora....
en esta semana me avisan de un laburo fijo y de ahí debería poder juntar algunas rupias...y monedas de a peso....jajaj osea mas o menos para fin de año.... así armamos un combo y asemos un solo festejo
ajajajja.....









Cacho dijo:


> @Intro: De nada, aunque no sé qué me agradeciste.
> 
> Saludos




 mmm perdida de memoria a corto plazo....es un efecto de la resaca.....


----------



## Cacho (Sep 19, 2010)

Ok, te esperamos para fin de año 




angel36 dijo:


> mmm perdida de memoria a corto plazo....es un efecto de la resaca....


Ufffffffffffff... Menos mal, me habían dicho que la pérdida de memoria era por otra cosa...


----------



## angel36 (Sep 19, 2010)

5mentarios


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Sep 20, 2010)

otra cosa?... me dijeron que esa cosa causa amnesia y otras cosas que no recuerdo... aunque sí... mucha alegría 

che introtuning podemos armar un album de la inconciencia con fotos de tu moto y la mía jaja la tuya contra que se la dió sabes? yo me la di de frente con una C-10 del año 72... y creí que todos los pedazos que volaron por el aire eran de un auto... aunque eran míos jaja ya aprendí a no meterme en contramano jeje (por eso y muchas razones más odio el fútbol!) jaja también en parchape yo venía re motivado y se me cruzó un perro y fui a parar contra un cordon... me machuqué todo pero lo peor es que la moto no era mía...


----------



## Tavo (Sep 20, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Salud a los amigos bahienses!!!! Y me imagino el asadazo que se deben estar mandando en este momento...
> SALUD!!!!! Hic...Hic....



Así es Eduardo! Yo fui el que me acordé de los brindis, y el que llevó el champán. jeje! 
Por Eduardo! Por Angel! Y por Fogonazo!



			
				Intro dijo:
			
		

> Nosotros brindamos por todos ustedes no se preocupen.El asado estuvo jenial de parte del amigo cacho.
> El preblema para mi es que no llegue a mi casa sino al hospital.


Yo sabía!! 
Le dije a Cacho, este de va a matar un palo!! Y así fue... 
Les digo a lo que no estuvieron:
Estábamos por irnos todos y Damián agarró la moto, la puso en marcha, se sentó, y sin andar se cayó ahí mismo adentro!! Esa fue la seña de que las cosas no andaban bien...



			
				Intro dijo:
			
		

> Salvando eso el asado fue genialllll hip...hip....


Si... Así es. Fenomenal.


			
				Intro dijo:
			
		

> Pdara mi que me pase de copete porque los compañeros de asado no tomaban y me dejavan a mi solo.Me dio esa imprecion jajajaja.tavo y cacho unos grandes.Muy buena noche.hip...hip...


Yo tomaba, pero el sentido no era agarrarse el pedo de la vida sino disfrutar también... jeje!
Las cervezas estaban buenas, y más que todo... el FERNET.
...
Cuando veo a Cacho con esa bolsa, dije:
Uh, mirá con la porquería que se aparece (Fernet 1882, no Branca)
Pero la verdad, que gustó más ese que el Branca!!


			
				Intro dijo:
			
		

> Na ta todo bien.No fue tanto por el chupete *porque según chacho yo sali en la moto derechito.*


Bolazo. Bolazo marca cañón.
Saliste como haciendo Zig-Zag... E ibas rápido también... Yo me la esperaba... 


			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Media pila, ponele una rueda, que si no cuando te la robe Tavo corre peligro de que le pase lo mismo que a vos...


Eso mismo digo yo!!!
Vamos, no seas rataaa!! Mirá si me pasa lo mismo a mí!!? Naaaa... Yo la tengo clara... 

Las veces que he conducido medio en p*do, no ando rápido nunca, no paso de 20... Tranquilito, derechito...
Bueno, la que les conté del trompo cerca del parque, esa fue una excepción... Me pasé de vivo, tiré el volantazo creyendo que iba a doblar y siiiiiiii... Tomá, me dijo. Trompo.



			
				Intro dijo:
			
		

> Acabo de ver a Intro.
> Está un poco machucado, pero bien (*no se rompe fácil*).


Me imagino, si es un pedazo de ropero!!!


			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> La peor parte se la llevó la moto nomás, vi las fotos y... pobrecita. Se arrugó un tanto.



Que pena... Tan buena que estaba... jeje
Las motos después de un choque/palo nunca quedan bien, como antes...



			
				Intro dijo:
			
		

> Che yo me comprometo a ser el conductor "resignado".
> Si alguien se atreve a subirse a mi moto jajajaja.Cuando la repare obvio.


YOOO!! 

No es joda, yo pensaba hacer lo siguiente:
Llevarte a vos en la moto, conduciendo yo, y después me iba en moto a lo de Cacho, dejaba la moto ahí, y al día siguiente la ibas a buscar... 
No hubiera pasado nada malo, ya que yo estaba perfecto, ni rastros de las cervezas en mi cuerpo... Y de paso la pisteaba un rato.... JEJEJEJEJEEJJEE!!!! 


			
				Intro dijo:
			
		

> Charlando con cacho me di cuenta que a tavo le gustaba mucho mi moto.talves me la compre jajajajaja.


Tarde muchacho, tarde...
Ahora no, antes si. 


			
				Intro dijo:
			
		

> Quiero que hagamos otro asado para conosernos mas.La pasamos muy bien y no me arrepientjala seamos mas asi nos reimos un rato.


Lo mismo digo yo; espero con ansias que nos encontremos de nuevo en otro asado, pero esta vez con Eduardo y Fogonazo, y el que quiera; tengo muchas ganas de conocerlos... JEJE...


			
				Glenn dijo:
			
		

> che introtuning podemos armar un album de la inconciencia con fotos de tu moto y la mía


Quisiera ver como quedó la moto de Damián... Pobre, ya me la imagino sin todos esos plásticos que quedaban tan bien...
Encima me recalenté!!!!!
Porque cuando quise ponerla en marcha, me dijiste:
- Ni se te ocurra hacer una cagada ni vas a romper los plásticos porque te c*go a trompadas...
Y al poco tiempo la rompiste vos!!! :enfadado: 

Che, espero que la puedas arreglar... Ya se que te va a costar unos mangos...
Que pena..
----------------------------------------------------------------------

Bueno gente, nos vemos en otro asado. Y por acá, nos leemos.
Más vale que la próxima seamos 7 u 8, así charlamos más también...

Saludos a todos!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Tavo.


----------



## angel36 (Sep 20, 2010)

con respecto a su firma querido tavo, se le hicieron los honores del caso en algún post...que no recuerdo por el fernet.... debería buscar y agradecer....jejej


----------



## Tavo (Sep 20, 2010)

Donde????
No veo nada, serías tan amable de pasarme el link? =)


----------



## angel36 (Sep 20, 2010)

ok...dejame que vea...

estoy seguro que estaba en la caja de arena...pero paso el padre merrin a exorcizar...jejej


----------



## Cacho (Sep 20, 2010)

tavo10 dijo:


> Saliste como haciendo Zig-Zag... E ibas rápido también... Yo me la esperaba...



Salió derechito bajando la loma (la calle tiene pendiente, bastante, para los que no conozcan) y haciendo willys cortitos, de canchero nomás.



angel36 dijo:


> estoy seguro que estaba en la caja de arena...pero paso el padre merrin a  exorcizar...


No fue Merrin, sino alguien en una canoa. Y fue una maniobra nueva experimental, que funcionó bastante bien...

Saludos


----------



## Introtuning (Sep 20, 2010)

Tavo no te preocupes que con mis ganas de volver a andarla y mi maña para enderesar las cosas ni cuenta te vas a dar.Para el proximo asado esta igualita.Eso si denme tiempo porque sino no me alcanza el money.
Me imajino que la hubieses pisteado.si la arrancaste un par de veces y ya querias darte una vuelta dentro de la casa de cacho jajaja.
No me puedo mover pero ya estoy de a poquito y a el tiempo de un anciano desarmando lo que puedo.Hoy compro la cubierta con la camara y veo de hacer el pedido de los repuestos a bs as.
Que lastima que no la vieron como era antes asi se dan cuenta del destroso jajaja.

Para cuando el proximo asado???
Tendriamos que ver a fogonaso para ver cuando viene para estos pagossss.
Saludosssss.Si alguien es tan bondadoso de alcansarme unos anti inflamatoriosss ajajaja

PD Cacho y tavo,ponganse de acuerdo porque tras que no recuerdo nada despues del accidente me dan dos verciones.jajaja un abrazo amigazozzzzzz


----------



## angel36 (Sep 20, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> ......
> No fue Merrin, sino alguien en una canoa. Y fue una maniobra nueva experimental, que funcionó bastente bien...
> 
> Saludos





bue `pal caso... se igual...


----------



## HADES (Sep 20, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> No fue Merrin, sino alguien en una canoa. Y fue una maniobra nueva experimental, que funcionó bastante bien...
> 
> Saludos




Con que ya aprendiste cacho jejejej solo en los registros se puede constatar eso ta bien!!!

Por otra algo dentro de mi me decia que intro tenia cierto nivel etilico circulando por su sangre bien dije yo!!! pero bueno me imagino quiere otro asado para conocerlos mejor puesto que por la rasaca fue como sino hubiera podido estar y a la vez no  pero ni modelo, efectos secundarios para mi que mejor solo le dan wiskycola porque sino a la proxima capaz que ya no llega

saludos y cuidense y creanme que solo porque ya me dieron mis vacas de ley aqui en mi trabajo porque sino de paracaidista les caigo por alla por la argentina tal vez para el año que viene mucha!!! por ahi los visito!

un abrazo y cuidense!!!!!!!!!!

Sony Peralta


----------



## Cacho (Sep 20, 2010)

Introtuning dijo:


> Para cuando el proximo asado???
> Tendriamos que ver a fogonaso para ver cuando viene para estos pagossss.


El viaje de Fogo para el sur se vio retrasado por un par de meses al menos, así que si vamos a esperarlo...

Igual, lugar disponible hay, así que donde nos pongamos de acuerdo entre nosotros, y los que quieran venir de afuera, y estamos listos. Compramos un poco de carne (bueno, no un poco, bastante carne que ninguno de nosotros come poquito), leña y ya está.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo (Sep 20, 2010)

Intro dijo:
			
		

> Me imajino que la hubieses pisteado.si la arrancaste un par de veces y ya querias darte una vuelta dentro de la casa de cacho jajaja.


Yo te la iba a pedir para dar una vuelta, pero no me dió la cara. Igual con las cosas ajenas soy responsable, se lo que hago... 
Mas vale que para la próxima la tengas, porque ahí si que me la vas a tener que prestar, no me voy a quedar con las ganas eh. jejjejeje!! 

Que te recuperes pronto che, saludos!


----------



## angel36 (Sep 20, 2010)

ahora que lo pienso.....nunca dijeron que moto es.....marca modelo..etc,


----------



## Introtuning (Sep 20, 2010)

no es nada raro solo una zanela zb 110.Yo no soy partidario de las motos chicas.pero esta la tengo por movilidad.
El tema es que esta totalmente reformada pues tiene el chasis de una 110 con el motor de la zanella 110 pero todo el esqueleto plastico de un modelo poco visto por aca.la honda biz 125.Y tiene sus cosillas.Ademas de una tapa de valvulas de 3 valvulas.a diferencia de las comunes que traen solo 2.Tiene cilindro de fundicion lo que le da mejor prestacion a altas temperaturas de trabajo y una entrada y salida de gases agrandada.lo que hace que llegue de 0 a 80 en una cuadra y a 115 en 3.5 cuadras.no es mucho pero para 110 cc estandar es bastante.
Tenia el tacometro de mariano y el medidor de nafta que le hice.tenia corte de rpm y largada.
Y lo mas lindo era el color.negra y dorada.


----------



## Tavo (Sep 20, 2010)

Bueno, tal vez te rías un poco, y veo que te estás imaginando una Honda CBR 600... 

Es una Zanella ZB 110, creo que es "Swing". Tiene llantas de aleación... Tres válvulas en el cilindro, dos de admisión y una de escape. No se la potencia en caballos de fuerza, pero seguramente una de estas 0km debe tener entre 13 y 15 caballos de fuerza.
Para que tengas una idea, la Honda Wave, que es 97cm3, tiene solo 6 HP.

Son motos chicas, pero ágiles. Para andar en la ciudad, van perfecto. Y para hacer b***deces también, si le rebajamos un tantito la tapa de cilindro, le ponemos un corte limitador de RPM... Está más piola. Jaja!!






Saludos.



			
				Intro dijo:
			
		

> *Tenía* el tacometro de mariano y el medidor de nafta que le hice.*tenía* corte de rpm y largada.
> Y lo mas lindo era el color.negra y dorada.


Noooo!!
Ya no tiene más. TENÍA.

 jaja


----------



## angel36 (Sep 20, 2010)

ok....ya me di una idea...

.....igual ud perdonen pero me quedo con mi querida cg 125 me acompaña desde el año 2000 y esta ¨casi¨ nueva


----------



## Introtuning (Sep 20, 2010)

No no la moto es una zanela ZB3V 2008.Con los plasticos adaptados de la biz 125 y el tablero y farol doble de la zb3v.







Y asi era originalmente.


----------



## Tavo (Sep 20, 2010)

Che!!!
Esas fotos son de TU moto??

Le cambiaste las llantas? Porque la que yo vi (la tuya, el sábado) tenía llantas de aleación. No rayos.


Esa adaptación de los plásticos te quedó genial, es una buena ocurrencia!! Me gusta mucho.


Saludos.


----------



## Introtuning (Sep 20, 2010)

Che seguro que no te mamaste???como va a ser mi moto si la mia es negra y esa es roja???
La primer foto es de una biz 125 de donde saque todos los plasticos.
Y la segunda foto es de mi moto cuando estaba orijinal.lo unico que quedo de ese modelo fue el manillar con el farol.que a diferencia de la honda ,el de Zanella es de doble foco.


----------



## Tavo (Sep 20, 2010)

AHHHHH!!!

PSS... Yo ya me había ilusionado con las fotos... Dije, ¿Tan bien le quedaron los plásticos cambiados? 
Igual si, te quedaron bien, pero como nos decías esa parte del medio donde no coinciden las uniones...

Es una buena moto, el respaldo es grandísimo, Zanella. La prefiero antes que la Wave, y bueno, las otras porquerías esas descartables...

Anduve en una Wave, personalmente no me gusta, desde que el motor es 97cm3, ya le tomé idea. Y así es, juro que *se notan esos 10 cm3 de diferencia*.
Tampoco me gusta la Smash, ni la Kymco, ni la IMSA Track (Track! hace la caja de cambios cuando los pasás! )...

Me gustaría tener una, pero no tengo el $cash$.

Saludos.

PS: Sobre el color: No me preguntes mucho ni me hagas dudar, ya que a lo que menos le di bola es al color, no es algo que me llame laaaaaa atención. Me da igual, azul, negra, roja. Aunque prefiero siempre el negro. Sólido.


----------



## Cacho (Sep 20, 2010)

Bueno, ni el color vio y me discute que saliste haciendo zig zag  

¿No te acordás que los plásticos coincidían todos bien salvo el lateral derecho (vista la moto desde atrás), que quedaba un poquito corrido?


----------



## angel36 (Sep 20, 2010)

jajaj...por los comentarios.... estuvo buenísimo el asado.....y bien regadito...=)


----------



## Tavo (Sep 20, 2010)

Bueno Cacho, FUMALA! 

Saludos che!! Que se repita, con más genteee.
Vos Angel, no nos falles la próxima!!


----------



## angel36 (Sep 20, 2010)

eso espero.....

eso espero.....


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Sep 20, 2010)

Bueno... no tiene nada que ver pero les quiero mostrar el cacharro que tengo... no es 150, pero casi... algo así como 146cm3 y unos 12 burdeganos de fuerza.

Es la de la foto, salvo por el motor... es el que lleva la otra tapa de de embrague (y captora). No recuerdo bien, pero creo que era 161FMJ el modelo.

No olviden no comprar en motos villa mitre jaja me empomaron terriblemente con esta moto... primero con la patente (tardaron 15 días en patentarla cuando se suponía que en 48 horas estaba, además de lo que me cobró el gestor)... luego con un problema "eléctrico" que derivó en la rotura de la rosca de uno de los espejos y el tablero (un dolobu webeando con el control remoto le dió al arranque y la moto en cambio salió andando...) por último y eso fue lo peor... le hago el segundo service y a las pocas horas salgo para pringles... se desarmó el centrífugo del cigüeñal y rompió la tapa de embrague (además de fundir la viela)... la tapa de esta moto no se consigue (al menos no la consigo)... así que les dejó un par de fotitos por si saben por donde puede haber...

ahhhhhhhh le hice una consulta a san google y en segunda mano está publicada la tapa jeje a ver... veamos... cambio de aros o tapa de embrague??? pucha... que hacer? hace poco sacrifiqué el cambio de aros por un frecuencímetro... se guantará un poco más?


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Sep 28, 2010)

que lo parió! parece que maté el tema jaja hace rato no me pasaba 

bueno... me faltaba comentarles que en Audimax conseguí inductancias de 10µH (aunque creo que en la etiqueta de la caja decía 10µyH colores marrón, negro, negro)...


----------



## Tavo (Sep 28, 2010)

Parece que si.

Tengo una noticia para vos: A que te adivino cuanto pagaste ese Inductor: $10.

Si me equivoqué, seguro que es más arriba que eso. Porque en Audimax, 30 resistencias 1/4W salen $10; 4 transistores 2n3904, $10; un TIP35C, $10.

Parece que les gusta coleccionar "Manueles Belgranos".

Lo más triste: *4 chips TDA2050 más falsos que pedo de robot*, *$40*.


Saludos.
PS: No es por bardear, pero esquivo ir a esa casa. He comprado cosas buenas ahí, placas vírgenes, ácido, algunos componentes... pero hay que tener mucho cuidado.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Sep 29, 2010)

Compré unos conectores para coaxil, un par de transistores, cuatro de estas inductancias y un conector db9... todo me salió $50


----------



## mariano22 (Oct 6, 2010)

hola gente! como andan tanto tiempo!?

che necesito hacerles una consulta importante: *¿Alguien sabe donde conseguir LAMINAS DE ACRILICO?*

porque de ser posible de conseguirlo, lo usaria para hacer mi robot (cabezal movil) mas prolijo y mejor presentable.

un saludo!


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Oct 6, 2010)

Hola Mariano, estuve viendo tu cabezal y está muy bueno. Las láminas de acrílico fijate si las conseguis en las vidrierías o de última preguntá en Nitram. Por ahí PTFE o Grilón te puede servir en planchas.


----------



## Introtuning (Oct 7, 2010)

Hola marianooooo.
Andate a parana y Bolivia es una casa que vende de todo,entre eso laminas de acrilico a medida o metacrilato,que es mas gruesito.
Yendo por parana a mano izquierda.
Yes bastante barato,nitram esta en pedro pico al 100-200.

Saludos


----------



## mariano22 (Oct 7, 2010)

gracias intro!! cuando pueda me paso a ver...
che en nitran no venden solo metales?

un saludo!
PD: ya conpraste alguna vez acrilico? cuanto me puede costar un cuadrado de 20x20cm y 3mm de grosor transparente??


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Oct 7, 2010)

esto lo saqué de la web de nitram:

PTFE:

*Planchas*Material orgánico de mayor resistencia a temperaturas extremas: desde
-265º C a 260º C. Es el material de más bajo coeficiente de fricción.
Tiene características no adhesivas, es incombustible; es ininflamable en todas las pruebas normales. Es un excelente aislante eléctrico.
Aplicaciones: asientos de válvulas, aisladores, aros de pistón, etc.
Medidas disponibles:
300 mm x 300 mm x 0.5 mm espesor
500 mm x 500 mm x 1 mm espesor
500 mm x 500 mm x 1.5 mm espesor
500 mm x 500 mm x 2 mm espesor
300 mm x 300 mm x 3 mm espesor
500 mm x 500 mm x 3 mm espesor
500 mm x 500 mm x 4 mm espesor
500 mm x 500 mm x 5 mm espesor

Otros espesores, por pedido.

Grilón:

*Planchas*Material que difiere de los plásticos de uso corriente por su gran resistencia a los golpes, excelente resistencia mecánica, buena resistencia a la fatiga, al desgaste. Buena propiedad dieléctrica. Resistente a los agentes químicos, salvo a los ácidos concentrados.
Facilidad de mecanizado. Dependiendo del estado de la carga, soporta temperaturas en el orden de 80ºC a 100ºC en forma contínua.
Aplicaciones: engranajes, bujes, piñones, retenes, coronas, guías, topes, insertos, etc.

Medidas disponibles:
350 mm x 2000 mm x 4 mm espesor
350 mm x 2000 mm x 6 mm espesor
350 mm x 2000 mm x 8 mm espesor
350 mm x 2000 mm x 10 mm espesor
350 mm x 2000 mm x 12 mm espesor
350 mm x 2000 mm x 15 mm espesor
350 mm x 2000 mm x 20 mm espesor
350 mm x 2000 mm x 25 mm espesor
350 mm x 2000 mm x 64 mm espesor

600 mm x 2000 mm x 6 mm espesor
600 mm x 2000 mm x 12 mm espesor
600 mm x 2000 mm x 20 mm espesor

SE REALIZAN CORTES A MEDIDA.
Otras medidas y espesores, consultar

Nitram está en Pedro Pico 48 a mano izquierda... es un local de frente color azúl, al lado creo que hay un lubricentro... en frente hay un consultorio médico y una casa de computadoras media escondida...


----------



## Introtuning (Oct 8, 2010)

mariano en el de parana uno de esas medidas 12 pesos creo.
En trasparente azul y naranja tenian en su tiempo.
nitran vende en su mayor parte metales pero como te mostro glen hay una que otra cosa mas


----------



## mariano22 (Oct 8, 2010)

DJ Genn: gracias por el dato!! paa que TODOS tengamos en cuenta...
Intro: me voy a fijar... me dio esperanza el precio que me pasaste... jaja

un saludo y gracias!


----------



## Cacho (Oct 25, 2010)

Bueno, hoy me confirmaron el viaje a Buenos Aires el miércoles y vuelvo por el sábado/domingo.

Si alguno quiere componentes de allá, pase la lista y dónde se consiguen... Voy a estar en La Plata cerca de Katión (www.kation.com.ar, se puede consultar online la lista de componentes y precios) y en baires estimo que andaré por la zona de Paraná en las primeras cuadras. No la voy a recorrer de una punta a la otra buscando algo en particular (bastante tramiterío tengo ya que hacer allá :enfadado

Si alguien quiere algo de aquellas zonas, avise que lo compro y lo traigo.

Saludos


----------



## Introtuning (Nov 14, 2010)

Bueno a los interesados les cuento que el viaje a Pigue fue un exito total.Solo fuimos tres.los mismos de la ultima ves.
Tavo Cacho y Yo.

Muy buenos los chorisos que compro tavo, el asado estaba tan tierno que no se sabia si era uno por debajo del peso de matanza

La heineken heladita,el fernet y la coca.Todo esto mezclado en la paz y el aroma a semi_campo de pigue.A y para los amantes de los fierros el autodromo a pocos metros con los rebajes en el curvon.
Eso si para las 4pm ese ruido empeso a ser molesto.
La verdad una buena anécdota y buen momento entre amigos.Ojala se repita y se pueda ir sumando gente.

AAAA me olvidaba.No solo nos divertimos en el asado sino durante el viaje.Quieren saber porque???
Yo se que alguien se va a enojar pero no importa jajajaja

Léanlo todo que me costo escribirlo y no es largo,Solo lo parece por los espacios dobles que use para separar.

Les comento.

El anfitrión para los que no saben fue tavo.Es una persona excelente,pero con un pequeñisimo defecto,es muy ansioso.De eso salio la broma que van a ver a continuación.jajajaja no te enojes tavitooo.

En el viaje con cacho mientras escuchábamos Los redonditos me comento que el dia anterior salio de tour por la ciudad con tavo para que compre algunas cosas.
Cuando termino la charla me dice:

Cacho: Acordate que en un ratito me escribe tavo.

10 seg mas tarde suena su celular.Pero no,era Mis Claro y sus fastidiosas promociones.
10 seg mas tarde suena mi celular.Y si era tavo.

Este es el cronograma de la broma por SMS con algunos agregados

Tavo 
10:21 : “Hola! Che por donde andan?Yo me levante temprano hoy jeje…
                      Avisa cuando esten en la ruta si?

"Vieron que era ansioso.solo pasaron 10Km de que salimos."

Cacho y Yo
10:32  : Todavía no salimos.Pero anda poniendo la alfombra roja

"Mentira ya estabamos en camino."

Tavo
10:55 : Che ya salieron? Apurense que son 130 Km y eso lleva una hora y pico!
            Ya estoy armando todo el circo,lo unico que no consegui alfombra roja

"Me encanto esa aclaración"

Cacho y Yo
10:58 : Pinchamos una rueda.En un rato bamos estamos jugando con el auxilio.
            Cuando arranquemos denuevo te aviso.Estamos a 100 Km.Ya vamos

"Otra mentira para exasperar al amigo"

Cacho y Yo
11:09 : Ya salimos.Pero Cacho va a 65Km/h porque el motor es nuevo.
             Pero seguro que son 130Km?No son 70km?

"Esa pregunta fue el detonante jajaja, a y el auto tiene un año"

Tavo
11:11 : NO NO…Pigue queda a 135km de bahia…
            Che,pero tan despacio van?...
            Vamos a comer como a las 4de la tarde.JeJe…

"Mas ansioso se ponía jajaja"

Cacho y Yo
11:15 : Si hay que asentarlo el motor.Y Cacho le tiene miedo al auto porque la 
             goma de auxilio esta media desinflada.
             No creo que sean 135Km.Seguro?

"No había forma de parar la tentación de risa jajajaj"

Tavo
11:24 : Si.Si.Seguro.De bahia a torquinst hay 70Km y de pigue a Torquins otros
            70..Pero no se preocupen.Cuando lleguen comemos..
            Ya empieso a hacer el fuego.Van bien no.

"Mentiroso llegamos y no había fuego.Al menos en la parrilla jajaj"

Cacho y yo
11:28 . Si despacito.Ademas hay muchas motos en la ruta por el moto_encuentro
            Che pero no esta al lado de torquinst?
            En la salida a Saavedra hay que doblar no?

"Las motos fue cierto.Insoportables con sus 110cc a 80Km/h"

Tavo
11:31 : NO NO Es la ruta nacional 33 la que viene derecho hasta aca.El acceso a
            Saavedra es como una T no le den bolilla.Cuando pasen por ahí,faltan 22 Km…

"Notaron El tiempo entre mensaje y mensaje??"

Cacho y Yo
11:34 : Che pero es de tierra?Porque vamos por tierra.

"Esa fue la bomba"

Tavo
11:35 : No No

"Llamada entrante en mi celu"

Miro y dice TAVO.

Atiendo y me dice:::

Tavo: "Che como que de tierra.no nada que ver"
Yo   : "No te preocupes según el GPS de cacho vamos bien"
Tavo: "Decile a cacho que se meta el GPS en el or**"
Yo   : "Calmaaaate ya estamos dando la vuelta en U"
Tavo: "Vuelvan hasta la rotonda de saavedra"
Yo   : "Bueno volvemos para atras"
Tavo: "Llamame cuando estén en la rotonda"

"imparable la risa aaaajajajaja"


Tavo
11:43 : Que joda…Yo pense que conocian la ruta 33..Tenian que agarrar la rotonda que 
            Va a sierra de la ventana y torquinst

Tavo
11:48 : Esa rotonda,enlaza directamente la ruta 33.Derecho derecho es para aca.Decime
            Decime cuando veas algun cartel de kilómetros.Fijate que diga torquinst o sierra
            De la ventana….Me preocupa el auto de cacho.

"Se paresia a la española que te guía en el GPS"

Cacho y Yo
11:50 : Dale Dale

"Esa es la frase perfecta para terminar de desquiciar a tavo.Porque es como que no te toman en cuenta cuando explicas algo jajajaja"


Segundos mas tarde suena el celular de cacho.
Mira y dice Papa de Tavo.
Lo atiendo yo.

Y me trata de guiar hasta pigue.

Yo: SHHHHH es una broma ya estamos dentro de pigue
Papa de tavo:A A A bueno.Entonces en una hora y media están acá???
Yo:Si si mas o menos.

Un capo el padre la verdad.agarro vuelo enseguida.Otro que Anti (Miembro de este foro)
Un saludo para el papa de tavo u groso.
Y lo mas chistoso fue escuchar a tavo detrás del padre decir "Deciles que agarren asi y después asi y para aya después de pasar por aya"

AAAAAAAAAAAAjjajajajajaja

Preguntando y preguntando llegamos a la casa de nuestro amigo.Herbia cuando nos vio.Se lo refregamos toda la tarde jajaja.
Entro como vaca al matadero.
Si abra caminado por las paredes cuando le dijimos que estábamos en camino de tierra.

Bueno si no les parecio gracioso vengan al asado próximo y practicamos bromas con ustedes jaja
Para los dos involucrados (Cacho y Yo) fue una carcajada tras otra.

Espero seamos mas la próxima.Un abraso foreros.sigamos sumando amigos.

Y tavo sos un grande.Solo de te arrebates tanto jeje.


----------



## angel36 (Nov 14, 2010)

jajajajjaja.........no pensaba reirme tanto.........que se meta el GPS en el Or**.......jajajajjajaja

que amigitos...jajajja


----------



## Cacho (Nov 14, 2010)

Al final, ¿eran 130km? 
Se hizo más corto el viaje...

Bueno, se viene el próximo en Bahía, a ver cuándo. Los de afuera que quieran venir, ya saben: Toman por la salida de Saavedra y llegan justito 
Cuando haya fecha confirmada habrá más datos por acá.

Saludos.


----------



## angel36 (Nov 14, 2010)

a ver si hacen un sorteo....y ya que invitan.....que sea con el viaje pago y estadía......jejejje


----------



## Introtuning (Nov 14, 2010)

Yo estoy sin trabajo asi que no cuenten conmigo para pagarle a nadie.Seguro que al proximo me lo pagami Flaca jajaja


----------



## Cacho (Nov 14, 2010)

Hicimos el sorteo ya, inspirados por la idea del gato rockero, fiscalizado por escribano (¿mi vecino será escribano? ¿no me habrá mentido?) y salió que el viaje desde su lugar de residencia hasta Bahía se lo ganó... Introtuning 

¿Sorteo con trampa? Nunca. Fue el azar.

Como sea, el cerezo de casa está casi listo para cosechar, así que en una semanita más o menos hay cerezas a montones para el postre. Si alguien quiere, sólo avise y se pasa unas horitas cosechando.

Saludos


----------



## Introtuning (Nov 14, 2010)

Toy emocionaoooo ehe ehe ehe.
Lo de las cerezas no esta mal
Mi cuñado es adicto.las cosecho y se las vendo y `pagamos el copete eeeeeeeee


----------



## angel36 (Nov 14, 2010)

cervezas........que no salen de la malta fermentada........no sabia que se cosechaban por aquellos lados...

y con lo del sorteo.......... zafaron bien....hay que reconocer

ahora desde que leí hace rato lo de tavo....no dejo de pensar en hammy


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Nov 14, 2010)

que bien se la pasan ehhhhhhhhhh

bueno... avisen para el próximo. prometo prometer intentar no fallar.

además introtuning me tiene amenazado con batearme la cabeza si lo dejo plantado.


----------



## Introtuning (Nov 15, 2010)

angel36 dijo:


> y con lo del sorteo.......... zafaron bien....hay que reconocer



A no se el escribano fue fiel a su honradez.Y eso en argentina no se discute.Jajaja




angel36 dijo:


> cervezas........que no salen de la malta fermentada........no sabia que se cosechaban por aquellos lados...



No lo que yo queria cosechar es Las cerezas y vendérselas a mi cuñado y asi pagar la cervezaaaaaaassssssssssss

Glenn no seas espamentoso,Lo del bate es broma.Pero i nos fallas de nuevo te ato a mi restaurada moto y te saco de paseoooo

PS:Cada ves que leo mi firma me Ca** de risa aaaaaaaaajjajajajaja.

Grande tavoooo


----------



## angel36 (Nov 15, 2010)

bue yo que me hacia iluciones con las quilmes recien cosechadas....bien frescas.....y en su punto justo...


----------



## Tavo (Nov 15, 2010)

> De eso salio la broma que van a ver a continuación.jajajaja no te enojes tavitooo.


 

AHHHHH NOO y la tienen con Saavedraaaaa BASTAAAAAA!!! (tengo la vena así tuc, tuc, tuc,) 
Naaaa me hacen re calentaaaaar con saavedraaa!!!

Es verdad, yo caminaba por las paredes, los p*teaba en colores! Yo decía "tan giles pueden ser de venir por camino de tierraaa??"
Y la gran calentura fue con el GPS, pensé que los estaba guiando mal... jaja!!
------------------------------------------------------

Vamos gente, a ver quien se anima para la próxima...
Vayamos poniendo fecha desde temprano porque sucede que si decidimos la fecha a último momento, tal vez algunos ya estén comprometidos con algo/alguien...

Yo quiero ver a Fogonazo!! Y a Eduardo Zavalla!!
Vamos cheee súmense!!

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 15, 2010)

Tavo dijo:


> Yo quiero ver a Fogonazo!! Y a Eduardo Zavalla!!
> Vamos cheee súmense!!


Tavo:
Muchas gracias! Te aseguro que me gustaría participar...pero tengo como 1400 km desde mi casa   ...y como que se complica el viaje. Además, cuando voy a Bs. As., por lo general voy a la CABA    pero no me alejo mucho de ahí...(lo más que me he alejado ha sido a las inmediaciones de Campo de Mayo a comer un bruto asadazo con unos vagos que tenían una casa quinta por ahí)
SI alguna vez puedo acercarme, no te quepa duda que te voy a avisar...


----------



## Tavo (Nov 15, 2010)

Está bien Eduardo, no te hagás problema. Que pena que estás tan lejos... 

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Nov 15, 2010)

Tavo dijo:


> Yo quiero ver a Fogonazo!! Y a Eduardo Zavalla!!


Si nos faltó Glenn, que vive acá nomás... Conformate con que en el próximo esté él. Si hay alguno más, mejor, pero eso ya será "bonus" 

@EZ: [Ironía]Peeeeeeeero che... Qué flojito, ¿por 1400km nada más ya estás haciendo problema?[/Ironía]



Saludos


----------



## Introtuning (Dic 5, 2010)

Tarde pero igual las subo.Algunas de las fotos del asado que hicimos aca nomas a 70 km de bahia blanca.o eran 130?jaja

Tavo posando muy hot jajaja



Se canso de la camara.muchos paparazzi jeejee

Ver el archivo adjunto 44125

Supuestamente el fuega iba a estar listo

Ver el archivo adjunto 44126

La mezcla justa entre ramitas y tronquitos

Ver el archivo adjunto 44127

Pobres perros maltratados por tavo.

Ver el archivo adjunto 44128

Ver el archivo adjunto 44129

No se que decir de cacho 

Ver el archivo adjunto 44130

Infaltable para muchos

Ver el archivo adjunto 44131

Asadiiitooooo

Ver el archivo adjunto 44132


----------



## Introtuning (Dic 5, 2010)

Algo tenia ese postre

Ver el archivo adjunto 44133

Ver el archivo adjunto 44134

Ver el archivo adjunto 44135

Naaaaaa mentira era una esquisites extraordinaria

Y para terminarel hermoso lugar donde pasamos una buena tarde entre gente rara como nosotros jaja.  (amigos)

Ver el archivo adjunto 44136

Ver el archivo adjunto 44137

Ver el archivo adjunto 44138

Ver el archivo adjunto 44139 


Eso es todo.Falttoo algo?Aa sii  yo jajaja

Gracias a tavo por presta su hermosa morada a la salida de tierra por saavedra


----------



## Tavo (Dic 6, 2010)

JAJAJA!!!

Che, no me quemes así con las fotos eeeu!!! Sabés que no soy fotogénico ni de casualidad!! jeje

Che, *no se ven muchas fotos, yo solo veo una sola...!* 

Un abrazo!!


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Dic 6, 2010)

Introtuning, no nos dejes con las ganas de ver ese festín, subí bien las fotos.

Tavo, bonita camiseta 

Abrazos.


----------



## Tavo (Dic 6, 2010)

Jeje, gracias andrés! Es una remera re viejaa!! 

@Damián:

Che, no te borres y subí bien las fotos ehhh!!! JEJEJE, dale ponete media pila y subilas nuevamente! 

Un abrazo!!!

PS: ¿Para cuando el próximo? Es en Saavedra?? O en Tornquist?


----------



## mariano22 (Dic 6, 2010)

Gente que tal si pasan todas estas cosas a un tema a parte y continua el original?
Yo tengo cosas que aportar y frente a toda esta "charla" es imposible.:enfadado:
Se fueron un poquito de tema. 

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Dic 6, 2010)

Yo también veo sólo una. Ayer había alguna más visible, pero no encontré dónde estaba para poder arreglar el link. Intro... ¿Dónde están las fotos?



Tavo dijo:


> PS: ¿Para cuando el próximo? Es en Saavedra?? O en Tornquist?


Andá saliendo, que son como 760km hasta ahí 

Saludos

Edit: Mariano, ¿qué querés poner que sea incompatible o difícil de juntar con esto?


----------



## Tavo (Dic 6, 2010)

No comparto tu comentario Mariano, esas fotos NO están fuera del tema, que no hayas ido a los encuentros no justifica tu enojo --> :enfadado:

Iniciá un nuevo post con tu información si es necesario. Esas fotos están/van a estar en el lugar que corresponde.


----------



## mariano22 (Dic 6, 2010)

Titulo del Post: ¿Donde Conseguir componentes y gabinetes en Bahia Blanca?
Tema del que hablan: Juntadas "privadas" entre gente de bahia blanca perteneciente al foro.

Creo estar en la razon que deberian armar un tema aparte con sus comentarios de las fiestas y dejar este como estaba.
Y no puedo hacer otro post porque ya hay uno. Y creo que va contra una de las reglas del foro.

No estoy enojado porque no valla a los encuentros, sino porque me han suspendido una vez del foro por un inconveniente menor y por esto, no hay nadie que intervenga.

Saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 6, 2010)

mariano22 todo lo que tengas para aportar aca, hacelo. Por mi parte me vengo leyendo todos los mensajes y es bueno todo lo que se aporta... desde donde conseguir determinadas cosas en bahía hasta el "chiflido" de "me voy a baires" y creo que los mensajes "sociales" vienen bien. No digo convertir este foro en psicofxp pero el tema viene bien. Además siempre es bueno tener a alguien que te de una mano cuando se te queman los papeles o te dan ganas de tomar unos mates.

A proposito, estuve siguiendo la construcción de tu cabezal y está muy bueno.


----------



## Cacho (Dic 6, 2010)

mariano22 dijo:


> Titulo del Post: ¿Donde Conseguir componentes y gabinetes en Bahia Blanca?
> Tema del que hablan: Juntadas "privadas" entre gente de bahia blanca perteneciente al foro.


No son privadas ni mucho menos. Todo el que quiera/pueda venir está invitado y se avisa de estas cosas a través de este hilo. ¿Cómo serían privadas entonces?.


mariano22 dijo:


> ...sino porque me han suspendido una vez del foro por un inconveniente menor...


Fue precisamente por faltas voluntarias de ortografía reiteradas, y no pocas veces. Recibiste varias advertencias y al ignorarlas todas fue que te ganaste la suspensión.

Y no voy a emitir opinión sobre el tema porque participo en él, algún otro Moderador será quien tome las decisiones.

Saludos


----------



## mariano22 (Dic 6, 2010)

Bueno como digan ustedes. La cosa es que, siento que con toda esta charla que tienen por las juntadas, aportando algo novedoso de lo que trata el tema, que no le den bolilla.

un saludo


----------



## Tavo (Dic 6, 2010)

No la sigamos. Aportá lo que quieras acá.

Las juntadas que hacemos son totalmente abiertas a todo público, y no discriminamos a nadie, mucho menos que sean "privadas"... Vamos che, media pila y sacate el mal genio, que no sirve de nada. 




PS: Nótese que dije "mal genio", y NO "mal*,* genio."
Son dos cosas diferentes.


----------



## Cacho (Dic 6, 2010)

Mariano, a riesgo de sonar repetitivo, insisto con la pregunta que hacía más arriba: ¿Qué es lo que tenés para aportar al tema y resulta incompatible con esta charla?

Saludos


----------



## mariano22 (Dic 6, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Mariano, a riesgo de sonar repetitivo, insisto con la pregunta que hacía más arriba: ¿Qué es lo que tenés para aportar al tema y resulta incompatible con esta charla?
> 
> Saludos


 
Y varias cosas:

De que encontré una libreria que venden hojas fotográficas a $1.25 y funcionan muy bien. para que las tengan en cuenta
te tengo ganas de comprarme un tester y quieria preguntarles cual les parece y que lugar.
En fin, comentarles (a modo de una simple acnedota) que me encanta llamar a Audimax solo para preguntar precios.
Solo eso... solo PIENSO que como estan en una charla tan grande, mi comentario casi ni se PODRIA tener en cuenta.


----------



## Cacho (Dic 6, 2010)

Ok, lo de llamar a Audimax por precios y sólo "porque sí" no difiere mucho de nuestra charla... Comentá nomás.

La librería en la que venden el papel... ¿Cuál es? ¿Dónde queda?
En cuanto al tester, no sabría qué decirte, no he estado mirando mucho últimamente. En general en Audimax podés conseguir más variedad, pero más caros. Si te gusta llamar para preguntarles precios 
O date una vuelta, mirá los que hay, anotate los números y buscalos después por los otros lugares. Desde ya, si buscás algo medio grande compralo en Buenos Aires, que los vas a conseguir y a mejor precio que acá.

Saludos


----------



## mariano22 (Dic 6, 2010)

el lugar del papel es "la libreria" en estomba, mepa que al 100 sobre mano izquierda, despues de la botica del peinador. Piden hojas fotograficas individuales y listo.

En audimax, me encanta uno que tiene Cx, Lx, tempº y las funciones basicas... pero estamos hablando de $339.

Conviene comprar en buenos aires? no se conpensa la diferencia de precios con el gasto de envio

Un saludo

PD: que utilidad especifica se le puede dar al medidor de temperatura? para integrados?


----------



## Tavo (Dic 6, 2010)

mariano22 dijo:


> PD: que utilidad especifica se le puede dar al medidor de temperatura? para integrados?



La principal, para saber *a que temperatura está el agua para el mate.* 

Yo también tengo un tester que mide temperatura, pero no lo uso casi nada; me ha servido para medir la temperatura de trabajo de algunos amplificadores con su disipador.

Saludos.
PS: Si tiene Cx y Lx, te digo que vale la pena que lo compres, que inviertas ese dinero, ya que medir un pequeño capacitor o quizá una inductancia ES BUENÍSIMO. Yo no tengo esa herramienta, y la necesito mucho...
Sobre el precio, no me parece caro, tendrías que decir que marca y modelo es, como para tener una referencia...
Mi tester es un BAW, modelo "no me acuerdo", lo compré hace rato y lo pagué $150 en ese tiempo, y no me pareció caro. Todavía sigue andando como el primer día, claro, lo cuido mucho.
Este es el mío...







PS2:
Y sobre lo de llamar a Audimax así porque si, no me parece para nada correcto, y lo considero una falta de ética total. Si no vas a comprar nada ¿Para que llamás?
Avisá cuando vayas a jugar al "rin-raje" que nos prendemos...


----------



## mariano22 (Dic 6, 2010)

Tavo dijo:


> Y sobre lo de llamar a Audimax así porque si, no me parece para nada correcto, y lo considero una falta de ética total. Si no vas a comprar nada ¿Para que llamás?
> Avisá cuando vayas a jugar al "rin-raje" que nos prendemos...


jaja se entendio mal. Llamo siempre y cuando necesite precio de algo que verdaderamente necesite. Tampoco llamo por cada p*****dez que vea en internet. que no se mal entienda.
Muchas veces llamo por algo que puedo llegar a comprar.

Tavo es exactamente ese un tester que tenia pensado antes comprarme. Si no llego a poder comprarme el que me encantaria, me compraria ese. Donde lo conseguiste?

Un saludo


----------



## Tavo (Dic 6, 2010)

mariano22 dijo:


> Tavo es exactamente ese un tester que tenia pensado antes comprarme. Si no llego a poder comprarme el que me encantaria, me compraria ese. Donde lo conseguiste?
> 
> Un saludo.



Ese téster lo compré acá, en mi ciudad, Pigüé. En aquel momento (hace unos dos años) lo pagué $140-150 creo, y no me pareció caro.

Sobre el funcionamiento, es un buen téster, nunca me ha fallado y es de buena calidad.
La relación costo/beneficio es muy buena.
Hoy sigue funcionando como el primer día.

Saludos.


----------



## mariano22 (Dic 7, 2010)

Tavo dijo:


> Ese téster lo compré acá, en mi ciudad, Pigüé. En aquel momento (hace unos dos años) lo pagué $140-150 creo, y no me pareció caro.
> 
> Sobre el funcionamiento, es un buen téster, nunca me ha fallado y es de buena calidad.
> La relación costo/beneficio es muy buena.
> ...


 
Ah joya. Porque me parecio haberlo visto en R.C. pero como a 80$. Cuando tenga un tiempo paso y te digo.

Saludos


----------



## Introtuning (Dic 7, 2010)

Mariano no es nada privado esto.fuiste invitado muchas veces o no???No te ofendas che.Ademas aca se puede aportar en cualquier momento.no hay porque seguir un hilo de charla.

No se que pasa pues yo entro y veo todas las fotos igual las subo denuevo.

Se canso de la camara.muchos paparazzi jeejee



Supuestamente el fuego iba a estar listo



La mezcla justa entre ramitas y tronquitos



Pobres perros maltratados por tavo.




No se que decir de cacho 



Infaltable para muchos



Asadiiitooooo



Massssss


Algo tenia ese postre





Na mentira estaba muy buena.Y nos peleábamos por la ultima porcion jajajaja

Las ultimas son las de la hermosa casa de tavito.La pasamos genial ojala se sumen algunos e?!!


----------



## Dano (Dic 7, 2010)

Ver el archivo adjunto 44241

Esta foto mmm.. es bizarra en extremo.


----------



## Tavo (Dic 7, 2010)

Naaaa te re fuiste al pasto cheeee... Me re quemaste con esas fotos!!!



Mató la de Cacho!!


----------



## Introtuning (Dic 7, 2010)

Dano dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 44241
> 
> Esta foto mmm.. es bizarra en extremo.



Comparto comparto.
Lo mas raro es que tavo pidió una pose  de cacho para no parecer estructurado ja


----------



## Cacho (Dic 7, 2010)

Introtuning dijo:


> Comparto comparto.
> Lo mas raro es que tavo pidió una pose  de cacho para no parecer estructurado ja


Y bueno...
¿Parece muy estructurada la cosa? ¿Qué tienen en contra de mi ombligo? (o de mi dedo, no sé...).

Esto es una clara muestra del gataflorismo argentino...


----------



## Introtuning (Dic 7, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Esto es una clara muestra del gataflorismo argentino...



jajajaja me encanta esa frase jajajaja pero es verdad.Igual yo saque la foto asi que........


----------



## Cacho (Dic 7, 2010)

Introtuning dijo:


> Igual yo saque la foto asi que...


¿Tendrás que llorar?
Y no chilles, que sería peor


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Dic 7, 2010)

Introtuning, gracias por documentar el "asadito v2.0", y como todo buen asado, con mucha leña y lleno de excentricidades. 

Abrazos.


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 7, 2010)

Dano dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 44241
> 
> Esta foto mmm.. es bizarra en extremo.



EPIC BBQ!!!    jjajja, Hasta que se les hizo la reunión.

Saludos!


----------



## Introtuning (Dic 10, 2010)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> Introtuning, gracias por documentar el "asadito v2.0", y como todo buen asado, con mucha leña y lleno de excentricidades.
> 
> Abrazos.



Ojala se repita y asista mas gente de los que viven serca,La pasamos realmente bien.
Las gracias son para vos por el foro ya que sin el no creo que nos ayamos conosido con cacho tavo mariano glenn y los demas.Gracias por la experiencia brindada.

Volviendo a lo nuestro:
Alguien sabe donde conseguir motores CC de 12v???Como los de los juguetes a pilas de 3v pero de 12 son un poco mas grandes.Es de un Radio control que reformamos con mi primito.Y durante las excelentes pruebas se quemo el de tracción.
Si alguien conoce alguna casa de radio control o auto/aero-modelismo que me avise.O donde pueda conseguir estos motorsitos.
En RC Audimax y Tecnomundo no hay.

Gracias


----------



## Cacho (Dic 10, 2010)

M&B te faltó.
Por ahí conseguís, qué sé yo.

Todos los demás que conozco trabajan con motores de 220V, no de 12V...

Saludos


----------



## Introtuning (Dic 10, 2010)

Sino tendre que probar de adaptar otro motor.Alguno de otro aparato.como las videocaseteras.ja.
Voy a pasar a M&B.
No hay ninguna casa de hobby en bahia???
Me van a decir que todos los del aeromodelismo y los rc de competicion consiguen las cosas de afuera (BsAs)????
Que pobre pueblo che!!!


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 10, 2010)

no se si siga existiendo una en calle españa frente a bahía music. También creo que había otra en calle mitre a mitad de cuadra frente a la YPF de 11 de abril y mitre (al lado de una de esas pseudo agencias de investigaciones privadas). Le hiciste andar la electrónica? contá como era el asunto.


----------



## Tavo (Dic 10, 2010)

tengo una respuesta para vos Damián, esperame 20 minutos y edito este post, estoy reeeeeeeee apurado!

bye


----------



## Cacho (Dic 11, 2010)

Como decimos por acá... ¿Sabés cómo se deja a un bo***o esperando?



Mañana te cuento... 

Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 11, 2010)

su majestad dijo:
			
		

> *es que son minutos-tavo -.para nosotros  parece horas,
> pero en realidad pasaron segundos en  tiempo-tavo...
> cosas del tiempo-espacio, agujero-negro    / curvas temporales
> saludos*


saludos reales ,,,,,,,,


----------



## angel36 (Dic 11, 2010)

11 hs humanas pasaron.........y sigo con la intriga de la respuesta de tavito.........


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 11, 2010)

jajaja yo me tenté de escribir cuando leí eso de los 20 minutos y habían pasado dos horas ... para mi que todavía está durmiendo jaja cuando se despabile veremos jaja


----------



## Tavo (Dic 11, 2010)

Tavo dijo:


> tengo una respuesta para vos Damián, esperame 20 minutos y edito este post, estoy reeeeeeeee apurado!
> 
> bye



NOOOOOOO CHABÓNNN!! ME RE OLVIDÉEE!! 

Naaaaa, veo que hicieron una historia mas o menos de esto... 
Hasta Cacho se tomó el tiempo de hacer esta imagen ->
Ver el archivo adjunto 44418

Bueno che, un error lo tiene cualquiera. 


Che, sobre mi respuesta, no esperes demasiado, que no era algo moooi importante, solo decirte que SI hay casas de Modelismo en bahía, al menos una. Yo fui una vez en busca de una tapa de cilindro de un motor COX .049 de un avión... Y justo esa no la tenían, tenían el modelo inferior y el superior en cilindrada, pero no esa.
Bah, no viene al caso.







El tema es decirte que si hay, ahora ni me pides que te ubique donde, lo más seguro que te puedo decir es que tiene un cartel azul el local, medianamente mediano de tamaño, y el local se encuentra "a la vuelta" del edificio Sancor (Zelarrayán 267).

Esto fue hace un par de años, no te aseguro nada, pero ahí vendían muuuuchas cosas para hobistas... Además de autos de colección a escala... Bah, una parva de cosas.

Hacete el intento de fijarte, pero guarda que no te agarre la gorra con la moto porque estás al horno.  

Saludos.
PS: No voy a decir más el tiempo, ahora solo digo "esperame un tiempo indeterminado e intentaré ubicar esa casa de Hobbista".


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 11, 2010)

no me resulto,de funcionar funciona pero por ejemplo  cuando  uno las puntas  para medir continuidad ,tengo  que esperar un segundo   o dos   y recien  suena el  pitido ,cuando mido tencion es lo mismo ,es algo lerdo para mostrar el resultado,el modelo es ut-55,lo comento  porque  mas atras   vi un  ut-33  (si mal no recuerdo era 33 )


----------



## Tavo (Dic 11, 2010)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> no me resulto,de funcionar funciona pero por ejemplo  cuando  uno las puntas  para medir continuidad ,tengo  que esperar un segundo   o dos   y recien  suena el  pitido ,cuando mido tencion es lo mismo ,es algo lerdo para mostrar el resultado,el modelo es ut-55,lo comento  porque  mas atras   vi un  ut-33  (si mal no recuerdo era 33 )



Yo tengo un *UT-33C* marca *BAW* y hace más de dos años que funciona perfecto. No tiene ese problema del tiempo de retraso, es rápido para mostrar el resultado y para las mediciones. No se que tal será este.

Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 11, 2010)

el inductometro o lcimetro  uni-t modelo ut602 




funciona bien pero   tiene un  punto corrido ,no se si todos los uni-t son  problematicos ,pero al menos esos dos modelos 
tienen esas cosas,uno es lentoooo y el  inductometro tiene la falla del punto mal puesto en la pantalla

me tocaron los malos ?????bueno    enrealidad si funcionan pero yo le encuentro esos dos defectos,quizas solo sea en  algunos modelos


----------



## Introtuning (May 31, 2011)

5 meses sin nada por aca.Mi compañero de laburo mando a cortar unas maderas a un local,y al mostrarme la calidad me quede chocho.
Para los que quieran hacer unas cajas para bafles,venden las planchas de madera(no recuerdo justo el nombre) en muy buen precio.y te hacen los cortes a medida.exelente para armar cajas.
Esta en zelarrayan despues del canal maldonado.una cuadra despues del monumento a las malvinas.Es una maderera.mañana si paso veo bien la direccion.


----------



## Tavo (Jun 1, 2011)

Introtuning dijo:


> 5 meses sin nada por aca.Mi compañero de laburo mando a cortar unas maderas a un local,y al mostrarme la calidad me quede chocho.
> Para los que quieran hacer unas cajas para bafles,venden las planchas de madera(no recuerdo justo el nombre) en muy buen precio.y te hacen los cortes a medida.exelente para armar cajas.
> Esta en zelarrayan despues del canal maldonado.una cuadra despues del monumento a las malvinas.Es una maderera.mañana si paso veo bien la direccion.



Buenísimo el dato. Pero te faltó lo más importante: Que madera es? (que arbol...)
Porque si me decís... madera de álamo... Te parto un tablazo por la cabeza.  

Acá se consigue la MADERA (madera de "en serio"), pero es carísima, y para colmo no hay tablas enteras, lo que hacen es unir varias (2 o 3) tablas más pequeñas y las encolan... Entonces queda una símil madera (PINO, PINOTEA)...

Justo en este momento estoy haciendo un baffle para un amigo, de madera de Pino, añeja, de como 20 años.

Un abrazo che, gracias por el dato, pero lamentablemente estoy un poco lejos... jaja!


----------

